# Miconazole Nitrate



## SpecialC

A friend in my mothers computer class told her that the reason for all of her new growth was because of something she added to her african pride hair product. My mother ask what was it and she said monistat....... Her friends beautian told her to do this and it worked for her balb spot. I looked it up online and the ingredient is also used for a number of other things. My mother has been using this since Oct 15th and has about 3 inches of new growth.... but my mother mixed hers with DOO GRO. 


Please respond and tell me what you think. 

I truely hope this help. I went out on my lunch break to get some also. My sister works for a Dr. ... she said that M N is also found in Finasteride a product that is used for men who are going bald. I am not balded but it is working for two people that I know of. I mentioned it to a close friend and she said a co worker of hers uses it also and her hair is long ............ made me say hmmmmmmm.  /images/graemlins/shocked.gif


Constance


----------



## AmilLion

WOW, I'm not knocking that it doesn't work, but I can't exactly imagine using Yeast Infection creme on my hair.

I think I'll just stick to the old fashion, moisturize, moisturize and moisturize.


----------



## SpecialC

I started using this morning,,,,,, I will keep you informed... but my moms hair look great.

Constance /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sassygirl125

I'm not knocking anyone's techniques, but I think I'll stay away from this one, too!
Another thing--bald headed men have different needs for hair growth than a women that just wants to speed up or lengthen her growth cycle.  That's why stuff like Rogaine doesn't work for us.  Unless were suffering from male pattern baldness!
But if it works, you gotta do you!  /images/graemlins/grin.gif
Maybe I'll discover a miracle hair growth product in my medicine cabinet...
Something cheap like toothpaste or Bactine!  /images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## vevster

I'm using the Sheeps Sorrel cream mentioned in Essence. That is designed for HAIR. /images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## Ennyaa

I look forward to hearing the results from the Sorrel Cream and the Monistat before I make any decisions.  I'm pretty open minded and will try most things (so long as I don't have to tell anyone. lol)  But I'm already doing so much I will wait for some results from other ladies on here.


----------



## SpecialC

*Re: Miconazole Nitrate : Vevster*

can you please list the ingredients ....... have you had good results?


----------



## NayNay

SpecialC,
cute name by the way....perhaps the person had a bald spot caused by some type of bacteria or fungi and that is why the hairdresser recommended to apply the product there.....don't think I will participate in that one...but who knows...keep us posted.


----------



## carrie

I agree with NayNay.  Everything that has the Miconazole Nitrate in it  is used as some type of anti-fungal.  But I still am curious. Not enough to try it though!


----------



## SpecialC

Well, I do know that my mothers hair is in good condition except for the thin are from aging....... and it is working for her.  The ingredient is found in a lot of other things beside monistat, but monistat is the cheapest form.  Some of the other products that contain the same amount of this ingredient cost around $60-$70. So I would much rather save the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ /images/graemlins/grin.gif

Constance


----------



## Ennyaa

Well please let us know how it goes for you!   /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## diamoness

Special C, I want to try it on my bald spot...It can't hurt right? How much did your mother mix with the doo gro?  ...and was it monistat 7?

ketoconazole, from the same family, is the main ingredient in nizoral....and I know a few people who swear by it for hair growth, it's just so darn expensive.


----------



## SpecialC

My mother only mixed about 1/4 off the tube in her 8oz jar of vitalizer. So, it doesn't take much.  Keep me up on your progress.  I sopke to my niece in Houston.... she is a beautian and some of her cliental use it also. /images/graemlins/wink.gif

Constance /images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## SpecialC

Update,

I have been using miconazole since the 12th of Dec and I have about an 1 1/2 inches of new growth, and hair around the edges were I didn't have any before.  So this does work.  /images/graemlins/grin.gif /images/graemlins/grin.gif /images/graemlins/grin.gif /images/graemlins/grin.gif /images/graemlins/grin.gif /images/graemlins/grin.gif /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## CICI24

That's good! do you take vitamins also? what did you mix yours with? what is your normal growth rate? How often do you use it? 

Thanks,
CICI


----------



## pebbles

Wow, It really works? That's great to hear! I'm happy for you that it's working. Who would have thought.... /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## luvhair

i went out and bought some so I am gonna try this but SpecialC i was wondering how it has been working for you.


----------



## iris

Special C... How often do you and your mother use it? Every day or every other day? 

Iris


----------



## sbg4evr

Has anyone else tried this?  I am very curious.


----------



## diamoness

I tried it on my ,at that time , bald spot for a few weeks and my hair did fill in beautifully.  I can't even tell that it was once bald cuz that spot is completely covered.  Sorry I didn't post this sooner....I forgot all about it.


----------



## beana3

okay diamoness, you know you're going to have to give us  EVERY detail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




How often did you us it?
When did you start to see results?
What did you mix it with??

 Thanks ahead of time! BTW i just viewed you album an your hair is off the hook!!! I mean, I'm very impressed with the health, sheen, and length of it!!!! Plus you have retained so much growth from december..


----------



## LionsMane

You can't possibly be serious... are you sure you don't have this mixed up with MINOXODIL?

Unless you and your mother have a ringworm on your scalp, I don't see how this is benefitting you at all. 

For those of you falling for this if that's what she meant... you must be on crack.


----------



## diamoness

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*beana3 said:*
okay diamoness, you know you're going to have to give us  EVERY detail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How often did you us it?
When did you start to see results?
What did you mix it with??

 Thanks ahead of time! BTW i just viewed you album an your hair is off the hook!!! I mean, I'm very impressed with the health, sheen, and length of it!!!! Plus you have retained so much growth from december..


[/ QUOTE ]

beana3, 

I used it for about 2 1/2 weeks in dec. 2002.  I mixed 1/4 tube of monistat 3 into about three teaspoons of doo gro grease(the one that is purple).  I applied it daily after my conditioner washes and massaged it in for about 30 seconds.  I didn't really notice growth in the area until my next touch up....in March.  I just thought the stuff was making hair surrounding the bald spot a little kinkier than the rest of my hair.  If I had kept on using it, I probably would have seen better results.  The only reason I stopped was b/c I was on this "NO GREASE" thing.


----------



## Titansgirl

Diamoness, your hair is gorgeous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have retained a lot of hair!! Do you think that using the monistat w/ the grease helped you growth overall? Or did you only apply this to the bald spot?


----------



## diamoness

Thanks Titansgirl, you ladies and my hairstylist are the only ones that get to see my real hair.  Everyone else just thinks I'm crazy.  I think they think I bald or somthin'.  But when I reach my brastrap goal....hopefully by September, heads will be a turnin'!!! 
To answer you question, I only applied it to the bald spot, but I don't see why it wouldn't work all over the scalp.


----------



## luvhair

do you know where they get their ketoconozale?


----------



## dstdiva

Did anyone try this? SpecialC, did you get any results? Diamoness, did you start again?


----------



## kisz4tj

I may have to give this a try and chart my progress week by week, is anybody else willing to give this a go with me, Lord knows I've got a few bald spots.


----------



## Wanda

I've been using it for about a month now and I do see a little difference in my thinning area.  I really would see more results if I used it more often.  By the way, how often  should I use it..daily or weekly?


----------



## dstdiva

Diamoness and Wanda,

do you apply this to hair or scalp?


----------



## kreeme

Are yall for REAL?!?!?!?! LOL!!!


----------



## diamoness

I applied it to my bald spot.....scalp.


----------



## Mahalialee4

No offense: But: One could do a test on their "Brazilian Wax" and see the results...like a baseline and then chart the results...this way, it would be being used in the vicinity of the area it was intended for....and er um...do you think?  Now based on those results.....what...what?...I'm just saying though......what....No...I am not trippin....! But I would try it ...there...if I wanted to do a "patch test" ....(discreetly closing my mouth) Bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4

updates please: I have been doing some personal research and I think there is more to this than meets the "eye" but I will reserve the details until I hear more from people who are interested, trying it and having success. bonjour


----------



## MysTori

After reading all of the posts and doing research, I decided to use it also. I started last night. I will update you guys with info and pics.


----------



## FlyyGyrl

Is anyone using this for dermatitis? I heard that this will clear it up. Please post ur results.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

Wow, I'm tempted to try this. Umm, just gotta wait for some more updates.


----------



## HoneyDew

I have been afraid to share my progress because of how many haters are out there, but I decided to for those that are open minded.

I mean there are ladies all over the world walking around smelling of cade oil and sulfur MTG juices, but they never get any hate.

I just can't use that stuff.

I even tried mixing my own Sulfur powder and oil, but it left too much build up for the styles I like to wear.  I don't like oily weighed down hair.

So, because I was skeptical too, I decided to try Miconazole Nitrate.  I just can't bring myself to use Monistat, so I opted for Neosporin AF.  I like the texture of it actually and it never gets in my hair.

I read all the buzz here about Miconazole Nitrate, but I got really hyped up  after a neighbor of mine grew her hair pretty fast after getting it cut.  I  commented on how fast it grew and she said that she uses Elta creams on her scalp for a boost.  Specifically Elta Trivase and Elta Tar Lite, she told me.  I am going to try the Elta Trivase, I think.  I ordered some from Ebay.

Anyway, I have been using Neosporin AF almos everyday for 2 weeks.  Check my album for a picture.  I will continue to track it for another month or so to see if the growth rate continues.  I am still a bit skeptical.


----------



## kitkat3ny

HoneyDew, thanks for sharing your results.  I'm going to try the sulphur and oil mix, and if that doesn't yield somekind of result, i'll definitely be trying your experiment.  Wow, that's a lot of new growth, esp for just 2wks post relaxer!  Is the Neosporin sticky on your scalp?


----------



## HoneyDew

kitkat3ny said:
			
		

> HoneyDew, thanks for sharing your results.  I'm going to try the sulphur and oil mix, and if that doesn't yield somekind of result, i'll definitely be trying your experiment.  Wow, that's a lot of new growth, esp for just 2wks post relaxer!  Is the Neosporin sticky on your scalp?




Yes, this is a lot of new growth and it is to the point where I don't know what to do with my hair.  That picture was taken yesterday actually as I was trying to detangle   and realized how much new growth was up there.  I just had to run and get my camera because I was so surprised.

About the Neosporin AF, it is not like the regular neosporin salve.  It is a light cream and it melts as soon as I put it on my scalp.  Totally easy for a no-frills girl like me.  It was about $6 for the tube, but I have used it up pretty fast.


----------



## kitkat3ny

About the Neosporin AF said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I may actually buy this for my partner.  She has thinning hair and is so upset that she can't find anything that really helps her hair grow and thicken.  Hell, i've spent $6 on a lot less. lol


----------



## kitkat3ny

Actually I just went to ebay to check it out.  I didn't realize there are so many Neosporin AFs.  Which one do you recommend if you were buying this for yourself?
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=Neosporin+AF&category0=


----------



## Sade7

Well I made my own hair cream based on a little research that I did.  I used an antifungal, a steroid, and cayenne pepper cream.  I mixed equal parts of all 3 ingredients and have been using this combination for almost a year now.  

What I have noticed:  My hair absolutely has to be relaxed every 3 weeks as opposed to the 5-6 weeks that I used to be able to get away with.  At 3 weeks, my new growth is off the chain, I cannot comb my hair wet or dry.  I have gone from hovering above bra strap (stayed this length forever) to well below bra strap, got a "cut" to get rid of split ends which put be back above bra strap around Nov/Dec 05 (see avatar pic), and now I'm back below bra strap.


----------



## HoneyDew

kitkat3ny said:
			
		

> Actually I just went to ebay to check it out.  I didn't realize there are so many Neosporin AFs.  Which one do you recommend if you were buying this for yourself?
> http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=Neosporin+AF&category0=




Actually in the store they have 2 kinds.  One labeled for Jock Itch and one labeled for Athletes Foot.  I think it is just packaging because they mote have the same active ingrediant - Miconazole Nitrate.

The Neosporin site may give more info on the difference.  Of those auctions, the one I have been using is that one that is listed for $1.95



			
				Sade7 said:
			
		

> Well I made my own hair cream based on a little research that I did.  I used an antifungal, a steroid, and cayenne pepper cream.  I mixed equal parts of all 3 ingredients and have been using this combination for almost a year now.
> 
> What I have noticed:  My hair absolutely has to be relaxed every 3 weeks as opposed to the 5-6 weeks that I used to be able to get away with.  At 3 weeks, my new growth is off the chain, I cannot comb my hair wet or dry.  I have gone from hovering above bra strap (stayed this length forever) to well below bra strap, got a "cut" to get rid of split ends which put be back above bra strap around Nov/Dec 05 (see avatar pic), and now I'm back below bra strap.



You know I don't think I can go through one more wash after last night.  I am going to try to go w/o washing all week, because I had such a HARD time last night with my hair.

You cream sounds nice and very intresting. After getting this growth from just one item, I bet yours is very powerful.  I was doing some reasearch, as well and I found a forum based in India.  One person said that a doctor there made a cream mix similar to yours for him as a hair growth stimulant.  He was praising it and suggested it to someone complaining of slow hair growth.


----------



## HoneyDew

Here are the other ingrediants (besides 2% Miconazole Nitrate)  in the Neosporin AF creams.

The one in the blue package labeled for Athlete's Foot has:
benzoic acid, butylated hydroxyanisole, mineral oil, peglicol 5 oleate, pegoxcol 7 stearate, and purified water

The one in the green package labeled for Jock Itch also has:
benzoic acid, butylated hydroxyanisole, mineral oil peglicol 5 oleate, pegoxcol 7 stearate, and purified water


They are the same!  Companies kill me with the special packaging for the same products.


----------



## Mahalialee4

Sade.  how is your cream working these days...are you still getting results> Anyone else with unusual recipes or recipes? bonjour


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I read theneosporin AF label. It can also be used to cure ringworm. I'M IN ON THE CHALLENGE.


----------



## sareca

Ya'll are CRAZY!! ... and I'm about to be too.  :alcoholic 

I will post pics in 30 days.


----------



## HoneyDew

sareca said:
			
		

> Ya'll are CRAZY!! ... and I'm about to be too.  :alcoholic
> 
> I will post pics in 30 days.



Well, I really felt crazy when I tried to get away with walking around with that oily smelly MTG crap.  It took me one time with that stuff to realize how gross it is. (just my opinion - I know many people love it!)

If you try it, let us know how it does for you.  My hair is growing so fast that I cannto believe that a little cream could do that.

I mean I know that Nizoral shampoo and cream has the same kind of active ingredient and people use that for growth, but it is still hard for me to believe how fast my hair is growing.

It would be nice to see other's results.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I will be posting my results March 25. That gives me 2 solid weeks of use. I got 1" of growth the first week I used it. I never got growth like this before, not even with MTg and Surge.  My nape has benefitted the most. it has never grown out with the same rate as my sides. This stuff is the bomb.


----------



## sareca

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Well, I really felt crazy when I tried to get away with walking around with that oily smelly MTG crap. It took me one time with that stuff to realize how gross it is. (just my opinion - I know many people love it!)
> 
> If you try it, let us know how it does for you. My hair is growing so fast that I cannto believe that a little cream could do that.
> 
> I mean I know that Nizoral shampoo and cream has the same kind of active ingredient and people use that for growth, but it is still hard for me to believe how fast my hair is growing.
> 
> It would be nice to see other's results.


I've already started. I stopped by Walgreens on my way out lastnight and picked up Neosporin AF (the same one you have in your album). I do have a question tho. Are you parting thin strips of hair to apply it or just putting some on your fingertips rubbing it in. I want to make sure it's distributed evenly. I already have issues with uneven hair. 

 FYI, the term for the people that are willing to try unconventional things first is "early adopter."  At least Neosporin is made for humans.


----------



## HoneyDew

sareca said:
			
		

> I've already started. I stopped by Walgreens on my way out lastnight and picked up Neosporin AF (the same one you have in your album). I do have a question tho. Are you parting thin strips of hair to apply it or just putting some on your fingertips rubbing it in. I want to make sure it's distributed evenly. I already have issues with uneven hair.
> 
> FYI, the term for the people that are willing to try unconventional things first is "early adopter."  At least Neosporin is made for humans.



I part my hair and apply it with my fingertips.

I am concerned about even distribution, as well.  I already have parts that have grown out more than others.  The midback part is not growing out as fast, I think it is because I am not parting as small as the sides front and kitchen area.

As a matter of fact, I have thought about just taking a week and applying to that area so that it can catch up.


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011

I actually started doing this about a week ago after seeing HoneyDew's progress. There was a thread started about this last year and it got pretty ugly. I 'm glad to see this one under control. Miconazole Nitrate is used for a number of things mainly fungus. I personally don't see anything wrong with using it. If you do a  search in the archives you'll find that two of the doctors on this board said that they recommend it to their patients for a number of things and do not see any harm with applying it to the scalp. I have been using it for a week without any ill effects to my hair and it doesn't smell at all.


----------



## sareca

nikkipoo said:
			
		

> I actually started doing this about a week ago after seeing HoneyDew's progress. There was a thread started about this last year and it got pretty ugly. I 'm glad to see this one under control. Miconazole Nitrate is used for a number of things mainly fungus. I personally don't see anything wrong with using it. If you do a search in the archives you'll find that two of the doctors on this board said that they recommend it to their patients for a number of things and do not see any harm with applying it to the scalp. I have been using it for a week without any ill effects to my hair and it doesn't smell at all.



I'll be nice, I promise.   I used MTG too.  I try EVERYTHING. I'm just one of _those _people.


----------



## HoneyDew

I remember when things got ugly.  

That is why I was not going to share my progress, at first, but I realize there are many of us that are beyond the remarks and comments that were posted.

As a matter of fact, there were some people that were really interested that could not get more info because of all the negative postings. There was a similar thread on BHM that ugly,as well.

Anyway, I needed something to help grow out a section of my hair that I had to cut down to about 2 inches because of matting from a bad weave last May.  

I have had so much trouble creating pretty styles because of that uneven hair.  I was willing to try Miconazole Nitrate to get it to grow out since I stopped getting weaves and braids last November.  But, even I was skeptical about buying Monistat just to put on my scalp.

The Neosporin AF or Lotrimin Af are good.  And I found another at a local mom and pop drug store called Diabet-x.  So far so good.


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I remember when things got ugly.
> 
> That is why I was not going to share my progress, at first, but I realize there are many of us that are beyond the remarks and comments that were posted.
> 
> As a matter of fact, there were some people that were really interested that could not get more info because of all the negative postings. There was a similar thread on BHM that ugly,as well.
> 
> Anyway, I needed something to help grow out a section of my hair that I had to cut down to about 2 inches because of matting from a bad weave last May.
> 
> I have had so much trouble creating pretty styles because of that uneven hair. I was willing to try Miconazole Nitrate to get it to grow out since I stopped getting weaves and braids last November. But, even I was skeptical about buying Monistat just to put on my scalp.
> 
> The Neosporin AF or Lotrimin Af are good. And I found another at a local mom and pop drug store called Diabet-x. So far so good.


 


Thanks HoneyDew, for posting some alternatives for those who do not want to use Monistat. I think this will allow them to try the miconazole nitrate with out feeling icky


----------



## EishBuhgeish

**sigh** Im on too. 
Just couldnt resist...I too have been looking for a MTG alternative, that *ish makes my nose burn! I'm looking for fullness/thickness- my hair is growing just fine. Does this help with that?


----------



## HoneyDew

EishBuhgeish said:
			
		

> **sigh** Im on too.
> Just couldnt resist...I too have been looking for a MTG alternative, that *ish makes my nose burn! I'm looking for fullness/thickness- my hair is growing just fine. Does this help with that?



I don't think it is making my hair grow any thicker or fuller than it would otherwise.  It is just growing at a faster rate.

But, I do remember seeing a site online when I was doing research.  It had lots of biological and pharmaceutical terms that I did not understand, but the study showed an increased diameter in hair with "zole" treatments.  I will see if I can find it.


----------



## sareca

nikkipoo said:
			
		

> I actually started doing this about a week ago after seeing HoneyDew's progress. There was a thread started about this last year and it got pretty ugly. I 'm glad to see this one under control. Miconazole Nitrate is used for a number of things mainly fungus. I personally don't see anything wrong with using it. If you do a search in the archives you'll find that two of the doctors on this board said that they recommend it to their patients for a number of things and do not see any harm with applying it to the scalp. I have been using it for a week without any ill effects to my hair and it doesn't smell at all.


 

I thought of something else. I used to take a supplement that is marketed in the US as an appetite suppressant. It's sold in other countries as a libido booster. Needless to say I had to stop taking it. :eyebrows2  

Here's another one, the active ingredient in Benadryl is the same active ingredient in Nytol. 

I'm so happy I'm not the only, um, trail blazer...


----------



## HoneyDew

EishBuhgeish said:
			
		

> **sigh** Im on too.
> Just couldnt resist...I too have been looking for a MTG alternative, that *ish makes my nose burn! I'm looking for fullness/thickness- my hair is growing just fine. Does this help with that?




Ok here is it.  The study is actually about ketoconazole, which is in nizoral and is similar to Miconazole.  

_The effects of chronic use of 1% ketoconazole or a 1% zinc pyrithione shampoo on the general health of hair and scalp.

G. Piérard 1and G. Cauwenbergh2
1. Dept Dermatopathology, University of Liège, Belgium; 2. Skin research Center, Johnson &Johnson , Skillman, N.J., USA

Hundred male volunteers with mild to moderate dandruff and somewhat oily scalp, have used, in a double-blind fashion, a 1% ketoconazole shampoo or a 1% zinc pyrithione shampoo. The test shampoos were applied 2 to 3 times weekly for a total period of 6 months. Several parameters that affect the general health of hair and scalp were assessed at start, and after 1, 3 and 6 months. These parameters included the percent of hairs in anagen phase, the diameter of the hairs, sebum excretion rate at the hairline, and the number of hairs shed in the 24-hour period prior to each assessment. At the end of the study, the participants were asked to complete a questionnaire regarding the cosmetic acceptability of the test shampoos.

Forty-four ketoconazole users and forty-three zinc pyrithione users completed the 6 month study period. Analysis of the different parameters shows that the hair diameter gradually increases with chronic ketoconazole use (+8.46%) over a 6 month period, whereas the diameter shows a trend to decrease with zinc pyrithione use over the same period (-2.28%). The sebum excretion rate is reduced with ketoconazole (-6.54%) while it increases with zinc pyrithione (+8.2%) over the same period of time. The number of hair shed over a 24-hour period is reduced by 16.46% with ketoconazole and 6.02% with zinc pyrithione after 6 months. Finally, the percentage hairs in anagen phase increased by 6.4% and 8.4% respectively during the study time. Except for the percentage of hairs in anagen, which showed no difference between the two groups, all other parameters were significantly different in favor of the ketoconazole shampoo.

Both shampoos have been shown to be good anti-dandruff ingredients. Assessment of parameters than can affect the health of hair and scalp, suggests that both ingredients show distinct differences in the way they affect the scalp; indicating that ketoconazole increases hair diameter and reduces scalp oil, whereas zinc pyrithione seems to yield opposite effects. This suggests that, besides their effect on the lipophilic yeast Malassezia spp, ketoconazole and zinc pyrithione act though quite different mechanisms. An overall analysis of hair diameter changes as a function of changes in sebum excretion rate suggests that a reduction in scalp oiliness seems to result in an increased hair diameter. *This suggests that, in people with oily hair, regular use of ketoconazole shampoo may result in overall hair fullness.*_


----------



## HoneyDew

sareca said:
			
		

> I thought of something else. I used to take a supplement that is marketed in the US as an appetite suppressant. It's sold in other countries as a libido booster. Needless to say I had to stop taking it. :eyebrows2




That happened to me, too.  But I did not stop taking it.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

This stuff works! Thank u for posting your results!:notworthy


----------



## Candy_C

http://www.auravita.com/products/aura/JOJO10001.asp

if ound this alternative in england...but...how do i know that these ingredients wont make my hair drop out! i'm very worried bout these things..


----------



## Isis

Thank you HoneyDew for providing this info with updates for us.  I'm just now getting to this thread!  I'm glad it's working for you and some of the other ladies here.  I want to study more about this. 


Candy C - If I try this product, I may do a "patch test" (not in the area Mahalialee suggested though - that post is cute  ) like on my nape area while researching these interesting findings.


----------



## Candy_C

Isis said:
			
		

> Thank you HoneyDew for providing this info with updates for us.  I'm just now getting to this thread!  I'm glad it's working for you and some of the other ladies here.  I want to study more about this.
> 
> 
> Candy C - If I try this product, I may do a "patch test" (not in the area Mahalialee suggested though - that post is cute  ) like on my nape area while researching these interesting findings.



HAHA, it wouldn't be a bad idea tho...seen as...actually forget it lol, yeh ur right, i have some arm hair i'll just put it on my arm or on my leg or sumthin.

i'm also very interested


----------



## bee

I bought the Neosporin AF tonight.  Is that the one you're using Honeydew?  Anyway, I read the back of the box and it states, "This product is not effective on the scalp or nails."


----------



## Candy_C

bee said:
			
		

> I bought the Neosporin AF tonight.  Is that the one you're using Honeydew?  Anyway, I read the back of the box and it states, "This product is not effective on the scalp or nails."



hey, i know u asked HoneyDew but i think it means for fungul infection on the nails n scalp


----------



## bee

Oh, so this is the stuff everyone is using to grow their hair.


----------



## Candy_C

arghh my posts have reached the dreaded 3 digit number so i'm not taking the pee here but i gotta change it b4 i go sleep cos its gona really bug me!


Honeydew u've got me on this thing, i'm definately gona look around town tomorrow - check your pm's  

night night x


----------



## HoneyDew

Candy_C said:
			
		

> http://www.auravita.com/products/aura/JOJO10001.asp
> 
> if ound this alternative in england...but...how do i know that these ingredients wont make my hair drop out! i'm very worried bout these things..




That cream looks like the same kind of product.

I was worried about the other ingredients, as well.  I was afraid that they would be bad for my hair.  I looked them all up and they were fine, but what really helped me was finding that people were usign it already.  There are hair loss forums all over where people are talking about it.

I sorta tested it 1st about 2 months ago because I only used it on a smaller section of my hair that needed some help catching up.  I was so surprised by how fast it grew that I started using it all over and tracking the results.

But, I am a BIG skeptic.  As fast as my hair is growing, I am not sure I would want to keep it going this fast for long long periods of time.  It just seems like a going a little too much against nature.  

But, this growth  is SO SO addictive!!!


----------



## scorpian

Sade7 said:
			
		

> Well I made my own hair cream based on a little research that I did. I used an antifungal, a steroid, and cayenne pepper cream. I mixed equal parts of all 3 ingredients and have been using this combination for almost a year now.
> 
> What I have noticed: My hair absolutely has to be relaxed every 3 weeks as opposed to the 5-6 weeks that I used to be able to get away with. At 3 weeks, my new growth is off the chain, I cannot comb my hair wet or dry. I have gone from hovering above bra strap (stayed this length forever) to well below bra strap, got a "cut" to get rid of split ends which put be back above bra strap around Nov/Dec 05 (see avatar pic), and now I'm back below bra strap.


 
Honey Dews hair  has grown using the cream so I am going to try this for growth
I like mixing things (sometimes they work sometimes they don't) so I'll start by trying my version of Sade's mix.
I have liz and daughters pure vitamin growth cream 2 oz jar $1.99 ingredients: Super vit A,B,C,and E proteins of plants,texturizer of fine silicone,olive oil,refined emolliant oils and hormones  (this will be my steroid base)it is light and odorless doesn't weigh down hair or ruin style  

I will use Miconazole Nitrate Cream USP from CVS pharmacy (behind pharmacy counter )a little over $3.00 ingredients: benzoic acid USP,butylated hydroxyanisole NF,mineral oil USP,peglicol 5 oleate,pegoxl 7
stearate,purified water USP(this will be my antifungal)it is also light and odorless doesn't weigh down hair or ruin style I'll add 1/4 tube to my jar of Liz and daughters

I will add a small spoonful of the cayenne pepper to this mix

I will apply it to my scalp daily


----------



## ekomba

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I have been afraid to share my progress because of how many haters are out there, but I decided to for those that are open minded.
> 
> I mean there are ladies all over the world walking around smelling of cade oil and sulfur MTG juices, but they never get any hate.
> 
> I just can't use that stuff.
> 
> I even tried mixing my own Sulfur powder and oil, but it left too much build up for the styles I like to wear.  I don't like oily weighed down hair.
> 
> So, because I was skeptical too, I decided to try Miconazole Nitrate.  I just can't bring myself to use Monistat, so I opted for Neosporin AF.  I like the texture of it actually and it never gets in my hair.
> 
> I read all the buzz here about Miconazole Nitrate, but I got really hyped up  after a neighbor of mine grew her hair pretty fast after getting it cut.  I  commented on how fast it grew and she said that she uses Elta creams on her scalp for a boost.  Specifically Elta Trivase and Elta Tar Lite, she told me.  I am going to try the Elta Trivase, I think.  I ordered some from Ebay.
> 
> Anyway, I have been using Neosporin AF almos everyday for 2 weeks.  Check my album for a picture.  I will continue to track it for another month or so to see if the growth rate continues.  I am still a bit skeptical.



hum very interesting Honeydew thanks for posting this its my first time reading the thread i m look into those . i dont even know what is neosporin i m gonna check everything out as its my first time hearing of them products! *but its funny to notice that all antifungal products be it mtg or whatever make your hair grow hum i wonder the correlation. Anything i used that was anti-fungal made my hair grow, as well as anything anti-dandruff hum i need to really look into that*


----------



## HoneyDew

ekomba said:
			
		

> but its funny to notice that all antifungal products be it mtg or whatever make your hair grow hum i wonder the correlation. Anything i used that was anti-fungal made my hair grow, as well as anything anti-dandruff hum i need to really look into that




I know, that is what interests me, as well!

MTG, Nizarol, Sulfur -8, Glovers, etc, all help people get good growth and also help with dandruff and skin conditions. 

I read on one site that people with dandruff problems were afraid of products that contain selenium sulfide and Prithione Zinc, because over time they apparently thin out hair (I am not sure how true that is).  So people started using anti-fungals and the studies show they help with hair growth/loss.

It is all very interesting!


----------



## HoneyDew

scorpian said:
			
		

> I will add a small spoonful of the cayenne pepper to this mix




Do you think that will give it less tingle than adding cayenne pepper oil?

I saw that some use that as a massage oil to add circulation, but I am afraid of it stimulation a little too much for me.

Anyway, once before I joined the board, I was in braids and used a hair tonic from DHC ($$$)that contains capsicum frutescens fruit extract.  That is cayenne pepper right?

Anyway, It made my hair grow faster because my braids had to be redone muchsooner.  I stopped using that because it contains alcohol, but my hair grew a lot with the capsicum extract.


----------



## aqualung

I'm gonna try it.

I added a 0.5 oz tube of Neosporin AF (2% miconazol nitrate) to my Surge (new formula). 

Monistat kits are expensive and I couldn't find single tubes for sale.


----------



## baglady215

I'm going to try this too.  MTG isn't really doing anything special for me.


----------



## scorpian

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Do you think that will give it less tingle than adding cayenne pepper oil?
> 
> I saw that some use that as a massage oil to add circulation, but I am afraid of it stimulation a little too much for me.
> 
> Anyway, once before I joined the board, I was in braids and used a hair tonic from DHC ($$$)that contains capsicum frutescens fruit extract. That is cayenne pepper right?
> 
> Anyway, It made my hair grow faster because my braids had to be redone muchsooner. I stopped using that because it contains alcohol, but my hair grew a lot with the capsicum extract.


 
I believe it is the same thing.I think Gueyes growth oil uses Capsicum and I think that's cayenne pepper but I am not sure maybe Ekomba has the ingredients on her bottle of gueyes I have a cayenne pepper olive oil mix that I have used once on my scalp as a prepoo but mine did not burn at all so i don't think my scalp was overstimulated
when I rinsed it out it was tingling a little but that felt nice


----------



## HoneyDew

aqualung said:
			
		

> Monistat kits are expensive and I couldn't find single tubes for sale.



That is one of the main reasons why I looked for other options.

Monistat contains double to amount of Miconazole Nitrate, too.  

Baby steps for me.


----------



## ekomba

scorpian said:
			
		

> I believe it is the same thing.I think Gueyes growth oil uses Capsicum and I think that's cayenne pepper but I am not sure maybe Ekomba has the ingredients on her bottle of gueyes I have a cayenne pepper olive oil mix that I have used once on my scalp as a prepoo but mine did not burn at all so i don't think my scalp was overstimulated
> when I rinsed it out it was tingling a little but that felt nice



Yes Scorpian, capsicum is the same thing as cayenne and Madam CJ  Walker used to use a lot of capsicum in her growth potion. The gueye s growth hair oil which was formulated by an herbalist Linda Gueye who grew her own permed hair from shoulders to almost waist in 2 1/2 years using her growth system ,list as ingredients:
*cold pressed olive oil,capsicum,rosemary, aloe vera resin,sage,kelp,nettle,alfafa,horsetail,peppermint.*


About the oil, Herbalist Linda Gueye states in her "Grow your hair 1 inch in 2-4weeks "booklet:

"With Gueye-Mother Nature's Best Fast grow Hair oil formula l31, it is possible to see hair growth within a few days of use. Many receding and balding men and women are seeing remarkable results from this product. *Formula L31 is excellent for scalp irritation,dandruff and other scalp problems. It actually assist in healing the scalp of many problems"*like i said before i really think that antifungal or anti dandruff and all contains ingredients that grow hair . i remember my glovers 2% oitment cream (which is stronger than the regular liquid one) had benzoic something the same ingredient Honeydew listed on the Neosporin AF hum that s what made me think... and all the herbalists be it Gueye or Madam cj walker 's sister or mentor that helped her, all use sulfur and capsicum among other herbs and ingredients


----------



## scorpian

ekomba said:
			
		

> Yes Scorpian, capsicum is the same thing as cayenne and Madam CJ Walker used to use a lot of capsicum in her growth potion. The gueye s growth hair oil which was formulated by an herbalist Linda Gueye who grew her own permed hair from shoulders to almost waist in 2 1/2 years using her growth system ,list as ingredients:
> *cold pressed olive oil,capsicum,rosemary, aloe vera resin,sage,kelp,nettle,alfafa,horsetail,peppermint.*
> 
> 
> About the oil, Herbalist Linda Gueye states in her "Grow your hair 1 inch in 2-4weeks "booklet:
> 
> "With Gueye-Mother Nature's Best Fast grow Hair oil formula l31, it is possible to see hair growth within a few days of use. Many receding and balding men and women are seeing remarkable results from this product. Formula L31 is excellent for scalp irritation,dandruff and other scalp problems. It actually assist in healing the scalp of many problems"
> 
> like i said before i really think that antifungal or anti dandruff and all contains ingredients that grow hair . i remember my glovers 2% oitment cream (which is stronger than the regular liquid one) had benzoic something the same ingredient Honeydew listed on the Neosporin AF hum that s what made me think... and all the herbalists be it Gueye or Madam cj walker 's sister or mentor that helped her, all use sulfur and capsicum among other herbs and ingredients


 
thanks Ekomba!!


----------



## Candy_C

i think these anti fungal things work cos they're keepin the pores in our scalp free of any dirt of germs/parasites (that we have over our body anyway). i think we may be onto something here, i have a feeling. these mixes people are making sound cool too.


----------



## aqualung

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Monistat contains double to amount of Miconazole Nitrate, too.


Right, I think the monistat 1 or 3 day kit had 4% miconazole nitrate.
I'll look at online drug stores for tubes instead of kits.
I'm just going to have to FORCE MYSELF to surge and comb those roots every night.
*hassle*


----------



## *Frisky*

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> That is one of the main reasons why I looked for other options.
> 
> Monistat contains double to amount of Miconazole Nitrate, too.
> 
> Baby steps for me.


 
Did you ever use the Monistat or just the Neosporin?


----------



## aqualung

I can't find the old monistat thread. 
Does anybody know if it's around anymore?
I did an advanced search on all forums for the term "monistat."


----------



## HoneyDew

marie170 said:
			
		

> Did you ever use the Monistat or just the Neosporin?




No, I have just used several kinds of Miconazole Nitrate 2% creams.

The person that originally reported someone using Miconazole Nitrate mentioned the use of Monistat, though.



			
				aqualung said:
			
		

> I can't find the old monistat thread.
> Does anybody know if it's around anymore?
> I did an advanced search on all forums for the term "monistat."



I think the one from last year was deleted at some point because people were being stupid.

I think the title was something like "Monistat for faster hair growth?" or something like that.  The person reported that someone she knew tried it and got 2 inches in 1 month or something like that.  People started being very ignorant with their comments.

I don't think I am averaging 2 inches in a month but, if she was using monistat with the 4 % Miconazole Nitrate, I am not surprised that it might be true.


----------



## sareca

Candy_C said:
			
		

> i think these anti fungal things work cos they're keepin the pores in our scalp free of any dirt of germs/parasites (that we have over our body anyway). i think we may be onto something here, i have a feeling. these mixes people are making sound cool too.



That was my thought exactly. What if we ALL have creepy things living on our scalp and this stuff kills 'em allowing our *natural *growth rate to show.  There's some food for thought... 

BTW, Candy your hair is looking lovely.


----------



## Nubianrose

those of yall who are using the Neosporin or whichever else, how many times are you applying it per week/day etc...? thanks


----------



## Sade7

I have been using my own special formula for some time now and I can not keep my hair relaxed.  I usually "stretch" to 3 weeks before I touch up but even then, the new growth is so thick that I usually stop being able to comb my hair after week 2.  Another thing, my hair is so lush and thick.  It not only has gotten longer, it has gotten THICKER!!!  I thought I was just crazy until I started examining my shed.  When I take the shed strands and lay them flat, about 2-3 inches from the end are normal diameter and towards the root is reallllly thick (course), almost wirery.  I really don't know which product in my concoction is responsible but whatever it is..... it's working.

By the way:  I use cayenne pepper cream, cortizone cream, and antifungal cream.  All CREAMS not the ointments.  All are mixed in equal parts.

Cayenne pepper cream = capsaicin HP
http://www.walgreens.com/search/sea...n=A&_DARGS=/common/navigation/header_fg.jsp.1
This product DOES burn, so be careful and be conservative at first.


----------



## Candy_C

sareca said:
			
		

> That was my thought exactly. What if we ALL have creepy things living on our scalp and this stuff kills 'em allowing our *natural *growth rate to show.  There's some food for thought...
> 
> BTW, Candy your hair is looking lovely.



Thankyou! You hair progress pics is great, you maintained the growth very well!

i guess thats why our scalps get "dirty" as such, i wish i could see those lol things..but then i reallllly would NOT. if this stuff doesn't take out my hair i will seriously use it as i haven't used anything on my scalp for nearly a year (i mean properly, only when i get retouch). I guess it would help with my annoying scalp outburts too.


----------



## *Frisky*

Candy_C said:
			
		

> Thankyou! You hair progress pics is great, you maintained the growth very well!
> 
> i guess thats why our scalps get "dirty" as such, i wish i could see those lol things..but then i reallllly would NOT. if this stuff doesn't take out my hair i will seriously use it as i haven't used anything on my scalp for nearly a year (i mean properly, only when i get retouch). I guess it would help with my annoying scalp outburts too.


 
I have been meaning to compliment you on your hair as well Candy C..it is gorgeous. It seems like it is growing at a really good rate.

My problem with putting things on my scalp is knowing if I am distributing it evenly all over which is probably one reason I wasn't consistent with the MTG.....


----------



## sareca

Nubianrose said:
			
		

> those of yall who are using the Neosporin or whichever else, how many times are you applying it per week/day etc...? thanks



You're probably not talking to me because I just started but I'm using it every night, with a nice little scalp massage. I actually look forward to it.   This little tube is going to be empty inside of a week.


----------



## hotlusciousl

I'M GOING TO PICK THIS UP TODAY! One question though by you getting so much growth are you stretching your relaxers or are you needing to touch up sooner?


----------



## scorpian

Sade7 said:
			
		

> I have been using my own special formula for some time now and I can not keep my hair relaxed. I usually "stretch" to 3 weeks before I touch up but even then, the new growth is so thick that I usually stop being able to comb my hair after week 2. Another thing, my hair is so lush and thick. It not only has gotten longer, it has gotten THICKER!!! I thought I was just crazy until I started examining my shed. When I take the shed strands and lay them flat, about 2-3 inches from the end are normal diameter and towards the root is reallllly thick (course), almost wirery. I really don't know which product in my concoction is responsible but whatever it is..... it's working.
> 
> By the way: I use cayenne pepper cream, cortizone cream, and antifungal cream. All CREAMS not the ointments. All are mixed in equal parts.
> 
> Cayenne pepper cream = capsaicin HP
> http://www.walgreens.com/search/search_results.jsp?No=5&_dyncharset=ASCII&_D%3A%2Fsearch%2Fsearchbase%2FSearchOptions.resultsperPage=+&%2Fsearch%2Fsearchbase%2FSearchOptions.resultsperPage=5&term=capsaicin&N=0&y=0&x=0&section=A&_DARGS=%2Fcommon%2Fnavigation%2Fheader_fg.jsp.1
> This product DOES burn, so be careful and be conservative at first.


 
I did not know that Capzasin-HP was cayenne pepper cream
thanks for posting your mix
I am going to try this one as soon as I use up my other mix


----------



## Nubianrose

Thanks for the reply Sareca...it was to whomever it applied ...yea i know about the tube it'll finish within a week... bout to stock up at walmart before I go back to school.  They have the Neosporin AF for 4.50


----------



## sareca

Ok, ladies this could be totally unrelated (I'm only at day 3 on the Miconazole Nitrate challenge--I ain't scurred), but I thought I'd tell ya'll anyway.... my scalp is sore. 

When I was little I used to constantly complain about my scalp hurting in the crown area (like when you wrapped it overnight). Well, that same area is hurting today but started yesterday. I'm not quitting, but I'm not happy about it.  Is anybody elses' scalp sore?  Misery loves company... 

Oh, BTW, I thoroughly inspected the area with my lighted magnification mirror and it looks perfectly normal.


----------



## scorpian

sareca said:
			
		

> Ok, ladies this could be totally unrelated (I'm only at day 3 on the Miconazole Nitrate challenge--I ain't scurred), but I thought I'd tell ya'll anyway.... my scalp is sore.
> 
> When I was little I used to constantly complain about my scalp hurting in the crown area (like when you wrapped it overnight). Well, that same area is hurting today but started yesterday. I'm not quitting, but I'm not happy about it.  Is anybody elses' scalp sore? Misery loves company...
> 
> Oh, BTW, I thoroughly inspected the area with my lighted magnification mirror and it looks perfectly normal.


 
Sore scalp!! oh no i hope this doesn't happen to me and I'm sorry that it's happening to you !!!If this does happen I will discontinue using it and go back to just using my Sulphur 8 lite on my scalp
I will keep ya'll posted


----------



## glamazon386

Thanks Honey Dew for posting your results.  I think I'm gonna try some while my hair is braided into this weave and I can get the parts easily.  I also have a patch in the back that wont get any longer than an inch or so.  I was skeptical about MTG.  I tried Glover's and it made me itch something terrible.  My mother then told me that I was probably allergic to sulphur because she is too.  This seems like the solution for me.  Thanks! Can't wait to test it out....


----------



## sareca

scorpian said:
			
		

> Sore scalp!! oh no i hope this doesn't happen to me and I'm sorry that it's happening to you !!!If this does happen I will discontinue using it and go back to just using my Sulphur 8 lite on my scalp
> I will keep ya'll posted


Yeah, it's not fun. It feels *exactly *like it did when I was 14ish, but I'm not ready to quit yet. MSM wasn't pleasant in the beginning and now I'm sooo grateful I didn't stop. So I'm going to tough it out.... for now...


----------



## SexySin985

Totally OT but sareca your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Edie

sareca said:
			
		

> Ok, ladies this could be totally unrelated (I'm only at day 3 on the Miconazole Nitrate challenge--I ain't scurred), but I thought I'd tell ya'll anyway.... my scalp is sore.
> 
> When I was little I used to constantly complain about my scalp hurting in the crown area (like when you wrapped it overnight). Well, that same area is hurting today but started yesterday. I'm not quitting, but I'm not happy about it.  Is anybody elses' scalp sore?  Misery loves company...
> 
> Oh, BTW, I thoroughly inspected the area with my lighted magnification mirror and it looks perfectly normal.




If there is no redness or bumps, I'd say your pores are getting ready to push more hair out.  Simply put, your hair is growing.  That is why it is hurting!  My scalp is always sore before I have a growth spurt.


----------



## sareca

SexySin985 said:
			
		

> Totally OT but sareca your hair is beautiful!



Thanks, chica.  I'm trying.


----------



## sareca

Edie said:
			
		

> If there is no redness or bumps, I'd say your pores are getting ready to push more hair out. Simply put, your hair is growing. That is why it is hurting! My scalp is always sore before I have a growth spurt.



Thank You, Thank You!!!:Rose:  I thought I was the only one w/ a sore head.


----------



## hotlusciousl

After 4 weeks post relaxer..... my crown area is also sore....but when i put my finger on my scalp I have a heap of newgrowth in that area! I have newgrowth and soreness all over but it's the thickest in that area I think it grows the fastest there.... So I welcome the soreness cause I know my hair is growing.  I went out and bought 3 tubes today at CVS it was on sale for $4.00 a tube.  I'll keep you ladies posted. I just washed and roller wrapped my hair tonight and I put some lightly throughout the scalp.


----------



## HoneyDew

sareca said:
			
		

> Ok, ladies this could be totally unrelated (I'm only at day 3 on the Miconazole Nitrate challenge--I ain't scurred), but I thought I'd tell ya'll anyway.... my scalp is sore.
> 
> When I was little I used to constantly complain about my scalp hurting in the crown area (like when you wrapped it overnight). Well, that same area is hurting today but started yesterday. I'm not quitting, but I'm not happy about it.  Is anybody elses' scalp sore?  Misery loves company...
> 
> Oh, BTW, I thoroughly inspected the area with my lighted magnification mirror and it looks perfectly normal.




Mine is tingly, but not sore.  My hair is growing very fast, so I know that is why.

Actually, I think my hair is growing TOO fast. I guess I have to either get used to it or chill a little.

On my wash days, I don't use the cream and I enjoy that I don't feel the tingle.  But a day after applying it again, I feel the tingle - sometimes itching.  I can see how this could be described as "sore" on some scalps, though. But, so far it is not unbearable for me.


----------



## mona_cherie

aqualung said:
			
		

> Right, I think the monistat 1 or 3 day kit had 4% miconazole nitrate.
> I'll look at online drug stores for tubes instead of kits.
> I'm just going to have to FORCE MYSELF to surge and comb those roots every night.
> *hassle*




Hey you guys.  I went to drugstore.com to look this up, the suppositories in the monistat 3 day contain 4%, the cream in the kit is 2%.  Anyone know how to change the suppositories(sp?) from solid to liquid or cream, or gel???


----------



## HoneyDew

mona_cherie said:
			
		

> Hey you guys.  I went to drugstore.com to look this up, the suppositories in the monistat 3 day contain 4%, the cream in the kit is 2%.  Anyone know how to change the suppositories(sp?) from solid to liquid or cream, or gel???




I have never used a kit like that.  The only one that I have used had prefilled applicators with the 4% cream.  That was a few years ago, though.

Are you going to try 4% Miconazole Nitrate?!  Please let us know how it goes if you do!


----------



## mona_cherie

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I have never used a kit like that.  The only one that I have used had prefilled applicators with the 4% cream.  That was a few years ago, though.
> 
> Are you going to try 4% Miconazole Nitrate?!  Please let us know how it goes if you do!




Oh okay, I think I just assumed it was suppositories.  That changes things.
I'm going to try the 4%, but I'm going to finish the Neosporin AF I bought yesterday first.  Like someone else said, I'm always willing to try things.


----------



## blazingthru

I think I am going to try this as well.  Friday I chop off all the relaxer and I want to grow my hair out faster.  I am concern that I am going to get the wrong thing does anyone have a picture?  I am going to go out and get some today on my way home from work and see what happens.  I can't put the MTG on as much because I am in  meetings and working closely with others and its so unnerving for someone to ask can we open a window, can't take the pressure I don't use it often perhaps once a week if that.  This might be better if there is no smell no one will know what is going on with me.  Although they will notice the short hair again. thanks for sharing.


----------



## HoneyDew

Trudy said:
			
		

> I think I am going to try this as well.  Friday I chop off all the relaxer and I want to grow my hair out faster.  I am concern that I am going to get the wrong thing does anyone have a picture?  I am going to go out and get some today on my way home from work and see what happens.  I can't put the MTG on as much because I am in  meetings and working closely with others and its so unnerving for someone to ask can we open a window, can't take the pressure I don't use it often perhaps once a week if that.  This might be better if there is no smell no one will know what is going on with me.  Although they will notice the short hair again. thanks for sharing.




This is the one I use but any of those creams would be good, I think.  They are all normally together in the store:


----------



## hotlusciousl

HoneyDew, do you have anymore  progress pics? I'm just curious.


----------



## HoneyDew

hotlusciousl said:
			
		

> HoneyDew, do you have anymore  progress pics? I'm just curious.




I have not taken anymore.

I try to let a month go before I take more.  It is hard to tell a difference.

I removed the one in my signature because I was tired of seeing my picture in every thread I posted.

Here is another. These were taken about a month apart.

I am going to take more at the end of next month because comparing can be a pain sometimes.  I really want to see a bigger difference.

I wish that I had pictures from Nov or Dec 2005!!  Such a difference in my hair!!


----------



## bee

What do you do about moisture when using this product?


----------



## Isis

Edie said:
			
		

> If there is no redness or bumps, I'd say your pores are getting ready to push more hair out. Simply put, your hair is growing. That is why it is hurting! My scalp is always sore before I have a growth spurt.


Mine too.  I just love this kind of soreness!  I'm experiencing it right now on the crown of my head from the MSM I started this month (the soreness was on the back of my head a couple of weeks ago).  I thought about buying this today to try on my nape but I think I'll wait until I have a good handle on this MSM hair growth before trying something else new.


----------



## glamazon386

Alright, I bought the Neosporin Honey Dew is using.  I tried it out for the first time today.  So I guess now I just have to wait and see what happens. I'll keep you ladies posted!


----------



## sareca

Yesterday marked the end of my first week.  Other than a few days of soreness all is well, but I haven't noticed any grow yet.  

3 weeks to go...


----------



## HoneyDew

sareca said:
			
		

> Yesterday marked the end of my first week.  Other than a few days of soreness all is well, but I haven't noticed any grow yet.
> 
> 3 weeks to go...




I did not notice anything until the end of the 2nd week and it was pretty steady after that.


----------



## HoneyDew

bee said:
			
		

> What do you do about moisture when using this product?




I have not changed anything else about my routine.  Until I started using Miconazole Nitrate, I put nothing on my scalp anyway.  But as far as my hair, nothing haircare routine change.


----------



## blazingthru

oh okay thanks I got it I only used it once so far I am not sure how every one is using it.  Seem like it made my hair hard


----------



## *Frisky*

Trudy said:
			
		

> oh okay thanks I got it I only used it once so far I am not sure how every one is using it. Seem like it made my hair hard


 
I think you should only be putting it on your scalp


----------



## HoneyDew

marie170 said:
			
		

> I think you should only be putting it on your scalp




I agree!  I would not put it on my hair at all!


----------



## *Frisky*

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I agree! I would not put it on my hair at all!


 
This is OT for HoneyDew...why did you remove your pics from your signature?


----------



## HoneyDew

marie170 said:
			
		

> This is OT for HoneyDew...why did you remove your pics from your signature?




Honestly, I was tired of seeing them everytime I posted in a thread.  I am going to try to make them smaller when I get time.  They were just taking up so much space.


----------



## *Frisky*

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Honestly, I was tired of seeing them everytime I posted in a thread. I am going to try to make them smaller when I get time. They were just taking up so much space.


 
hahahaha..ok..I just was hoping nobody was making negative comments.


----------



## HoneyDew

marie170 said:
			
		

> hahahaha..ok..I just was hoping nobody was making negative comments.




lol.  no.  I did close my fotki because of all the comments others were getting, though.  

Also, I think that I started getting borderline obsessive about my own progress.  I am going to chill out a little and wait yo take more update photos at the end of next month or so.


----------



## cecepassion

Hi this is my first post here.I must say i'm skeptical as others but willing to try things as i did MTG. So i saw NeosporinAF at walmart to my surprise it was only 1.50.


----------



## simpleDIVA

cecepassion said:
			
		

> Hi this is my first post here.I must say i'm skeptical as others but willing to try things as i did MTG. So i saw NeosporinAF at walmart to my surprise it was only 1.50.


 
I don't know where everyone is buying theres but when I bought it it was like 8 or 9 bucks. I haven't used it for a week yet and its almost done.


----------



## glamazon386

cecepassion said:
			
		

> Hi this is my first post here.I must say i'm skeptical as others but willing to try things as i did MTG. So i saw NeosporinAF at walmart to my surprise it was only 1.50.



Wow mines was 5 something in the market for a little dinky tube.  Target didn't have it at all.  Maybe I'll try Walmart next time.


----------



## cecepassion

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Wow mines was 5 something in the market for a little dinky tube. Target didn't have it at all. Maybe I'll try Walmart next time.


 
They have it on clearance for 1.50 only two left maybe i need to go buy the rest,9 dollars is to steep for me for a tiny tube.


----------



## hotlusciousl

how many days are you applying it to your scalp. This is my second week but I've only applied it three times since I started it... Maybe I'll try every other day.


----------



## Yellowflowers

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> lol.  no.  I did close my fotki because of all the comments others were getting, though.
> 
> Also, I think that I started getting borderline obsessive about my own progress.  I am going to chill out a little and wait yo take more update photos at the end of next month or so.





Thank-you for posting this Honeydew.  I am a former beautician, however I would never represent myself as an authority on the subject.  Some of the LCHF ladies are a lot smarter than some on the stylists I have worked with.  

Our scalps give off waste products each day. (sweating etc.) Some scalps even stink after a couple of days because of this.  Even with frequent washing some waste and bacteria can still linger on and manifest as fungus, yeast dandruff etc.  If the condition is severe it can lead to baldness.  Caucasian scalps manifest head lice etc.

I think it is an excellent idea to use the neosporin AF products and the Monistat to help control the things that live on our scalps. 

I am not surprised that some women are experiencing growth.  I can say that without a doubt some of you will have great results..


----------



## Yellowflowers

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> lol.  no.  I did close my fotki because of all the comments others were getting, though.
> 
> Also, I think that I started getting borderline obsessive about my own progress.  I am going to chill out a little and wait yo take more update photos at the end of next month or so.





Thank-you for posting this Honeydew.  I am a former beautician, however I would never represent myself as an authority on the subject.  Some of the LCHF ladies are a lot smarter than some on the stylists I have worked with.  

Our scalps give off waste products each day. (sweating etc.) Some scalps even stink after a couple of days because of this.  Even with frequent washing some waste and bacteria can still linger on and manifest as fungus, yeast dandruff etc.  If the condition is severe it can lead to baldness.  Caucasian scalps manifest head lice etc.

I think it is an excellent idea to use the neosporin AF products and the Monistat to help control the things that live on our scalps. 

I am not surprised that some women are experiencing growth.  I can say that without a doubt some of you will have great results..


----------



## Nanyanika

found the powdered form of Miconazole nitrate 
on this site. it contains 2%, i may try doing a mix with this like i did with my sulfur oil mix.

http://www.medekit.com/controller/Catalogue/product/8195/MiconazoleNitratePowder-20g.html


----------



## rosie

This thread is an interesting read.  

Very interesting indeed.

I would be interested in hearing your results in about a month or so.

Especially with the powdered MN


----------



## Poohbear

hmmm... interesting...


----------



## pearlygurl

bumping...gonna try this out!!!


----------



## simpleDIVA

ok so I went to walmart after work (3 in the morning) and IT was there. for $1.50. I swear I picked up 6 of them. That should do me for the next month and a half or so.


----------



## naturaline

i order mine from ebay yesturday... im real excited to try it, but a little scared too LOL


----------



## glamazon386

simpleDIVA said:
			
		

> ok so I went to walmart after work (3 in the morning) and IT was there. for $1.50. I swear I picked up 6 of them. That should do me for the next month and a half or so.



Wow when I went to Walmart it was 5.72. I'm a little mad about that lol I've used it twice already and my little tube is almost gone...


----------



## aileenadq

Yellowflowers said:
			
		

> Caucasian scalps manifest head lice etc.


 
Head lice are an INFESTATION that you pick up from exposure to other people, bed linens, hair brushes, etc. They are not a natural by product of our scalps. And ALL ethnic groups are susceptible to them, not just Causcasians, however, African Americans DO have a lower than average rate of infestation. They are nasty little things!!


----------



## simpleDIVA

BMOREFLY GURL is that you, I'm feeling that weave for real. I love the hair, what type is it? I did my hair life that before but the hair wasn't human hair. Is that human hair. . .I know this is off topic but I'm really feeling the do.


----------



## LondonDiva

How often are people applying?  Daily, every other day, weekly???


----------



## scorpian

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> How often are people applying? Daily, every other day, weekly???


 
I am applying a little to my scalp every night but I do cond wash my hair a few times a week and shampoo weekly to prevent build up.


----------



## glamazon386

simpleDIVA said:
			
		

> BMOREFLY GURL is that you, I'm feeling that weave for real. I love the hair, what type is it? I did my hair life that before but the hair wasn't human hair. Is that human hair. . .I know this is off topic but I'm really feeling the do.



Thanks! Yeah, thats me.  It's Model Model (by Dreamweaver) Water Wave 7" Pre Cut weave. Oh yeah it is human and it was pretty cheap.  I'm surprised at how good it's been holding up.  I washed it for the first time today and I was shocked it didn't turn into a frizz ball.


----------



## anatomicallycorrect

I'm a little confused by the "eeww, it's yeast infection stuff!" posture about Miconazole. It is just medicine. Miconazole is used for anything that is fungi/yeast-related. Yeast is an organism that grows on your body. Normally, the percentages should be very low. Some people can get "yeast infections" under their breasts, between their thighs, etc. The medical term for that is "intertriginous candidiasis". Please don't be hesitant to try this just b/c it is also used for vaginal yeast infections. If that is the case, then why clarify with vinegar, when that is a substance used for douches?  . Now, if someone was talking about putting vagina juice on my head for hair growth, then I would give pause to that!  (Unless I could get a guaranteed 3 inches per month out of it. No, no, I'm just kidding  . I am, I swear!  ) But remember that the miconazole will kill any yeast anywhere (well, not any yeast, but that is a whole other medical discussion that y'all probably don't want to read! )


----------



## patient1

off-topic: yep, head lice are spread from head to head. the looser the curl/kink in your hair, the more likely you are to get them. head lice like a straight strand because it's easier to maneuver lay eggs.

unfortunately, i know because my oldest daughter picked them up from a classmate. i was directing the preschool she attended at the time and i checked every head after i found them in hers. the girl who was lice central was puerto rican. there must have been an egg on EVERY strand in her head, i don't know how her mother didn't know. yeah, i do. her mother was on drugs! but that's another story.

it's easy for lice to spread through a classroom or school. 

~p1


----------



## kitkat3ny

Is anyone having good results yet?


----------



## sareca

kitkat3ny said:
			
		

> Is anyone having good results yet?



I've been sick all week and sort of fell off the wagon when I ran out. I'll pick some up tomorrow (God willing).


----------



## smiller

Been using it for about a week. No sheeding but my scalp is starting to itch. Is this normal and am I doing this right? I use once a day.


----------



## simpleDIVA

smiller said:
			
		

> Been using it for about a week. No sheeding but my scalp is starting to itch. Is this normal and am I doing this right? I use once a day.


 
When I put it in my scalp has a tingling feeling then my hair itches like crazy for about a day. I use it like three to four times per week. I have a weave in so I can't really see whats going on with my hair.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I got great results from using it 2XS a day. I'm going to post it in my fotki when I finsh my pics. I got the inching at first too, but I always get the inches when my hair is growing.


----------



## blazingthru

marie170 said:
			
		

> I think you should only be putting it on your scalp


 
I have, I only put it on my scalp.  I don't like it I will hold off for a while and look at everyone else results.


----------



## rosie

Okay, I was in my DH's medicine cabinet today and saw a can of Neosporin-AF liquid spray.  My mind got to thinking.

I've used it before and it is cold (on my feet).  Couldn't imagine using it on my scalp.  Freeze City!!!

Oh, btw, for you ladies who have money taken out of your paychecks for Flexible spending accounts (through your job).  OTC products like neosporin, aspirin, etc are reimbursable.  

You get your money back.

So in essence, you could buy like 10 tubes, submit the reciept and recieve a reimbursement check in about 2 weeks.  Then when you run out, you can buy some more.

As long as you have money in your FSA.

Just a thought.


----------



## EMJazzy

Newbie here....I've been lurking for a long time and when I came upon this thread I decided to give the Miconazole Nitrate a try...I've been using it for a few days...my scalp is sore  so I hope that means something good is happening in those folicles.  Does anyone know if the Neosporin AF come in a tube larger than 0.5oz? That stuff is expensive  ....last night I went to Rite Aid and got their store brand of Miconazole (the 7 day cream) and the tube is twice the size of the Neosporin AF but it was $10:99  

I'll be posting my progress here.....btw I LOVE this thread!!


----------



## MrsQueeny

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> Newbie here....I've been lurking for a long time and when I came upon this thread I decided to give the Miconazole Nitrate a try...I've been using it for a few days...my scalp is sore  so I hope that means something good is happening in those folicles.  Does anyone know if the Neosporin AF come in a tube larger than 0.5oz? That stuff is expensive  ....last night I went to Rite Aid and got their store brand of Miconazole (the 7 day cream) and the tube is twice the size of the Neosporin AF but it was $10:99
> 
> I'll be posting my progress here.....btw I LOVE this thread!!


Have you tried going to Walmart and using their brand, it might be cheaper.  Also I wonder if you can mix it with another grease or oil to make it stretch.  If memory serves me correct, in the other thread, the person had mix the cream with grease and applied it.  HTH Q

Edited to add:  That various times during my MTG experience, my head would get really sore.  I just recently took out my twists after 4 months, I have 3 inches of new growth.


----------



## naturaline

iv ordered mine cant wait for it to get here! lol


----------



## ayoung

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> I've been using it for a few days...my scalp is sore  so I hope that means something good is happening in those folicles.



I've been using it for almost a week and my scalp is sore too. I massage it twice  a day and it is soooo soothing!.


----------



## EMJazzy

queeny20 said:
			
		

> Have you tried going to Walmart and using their brand, it might be cheaper. Also I wonder if you can mix it with another grease or oil to make it stretch. If memory serves me correct, in the other thread, the person had mix the cream with grease and applied it. HTH Q
> 
> Edited to add: That various times during my MTG experience, my head would get really sore. I just recently took out my twists after 4 months, I have 3 inches of new growth.


 
It didn't even dawn on me to go to Walmart. I will try there next. Thank you!  I'm going to mix it this time also....I saw on here how someone mixed cayenne pepper cream, cortizone cream and the antifungal cream together....I can't wait to try that mixture!


----------



## EMJazzy

I'm happy to report my head is no longer sore....I'm using the mix I mentioned above twice daily. Anyone else have an update??? A newbie needs to know


----------



## sareca

Ok, so I was somewhat disappointed at the end of the first week. But I _had _slacked off a bit here and there. Week 2 was worse because I ran out and it took me a few days to remember to pick more up. But, week 3 I was determined (and consistent) and it paid off in spades. I got my hair braided last friday and today (7 days later) there's already 1/4 inch of new growth!   That's not 
a big deal to most of the folks here, but that's double my usually growth rate. 


ETA: Oh I forgot to say, the scalp soreness I experienced in the beginning has been replaced with some wicked itching!
ETA: To add photo.


----------



## naturaline

sareca said:
			
		

> Ok, so I was somewhat disappointed at the end of the first week. But I _had _slacked off a bit here and there. Week 2 was worse because I ran out and it took me a few days to remember to pick more up. But, week 3 I was determined (and consistent) and it paid off in spades. I got my hair braided last friday and today there's already 1/4 inch of new growth!   That's not
> a big deal to most of the folks here, but that's double my usually growth rate.


wow thats a good growth rate in only a couple days!
im still waiting on my order... oh and i just read that someone in the found the uk version- 'Daktarin' (i gonna have a look for it)


----------



## sareca

naturaline said:
			
		

> wow thats a good growth rate in only a couple days!
> im still waiting on my order... oh and i just read that someone in the found the uk version- 'Daktarin' (i gonna have a look for it)



Oh wait... it was 7 days. Did I say a couple? Ooops. It's a good rate, but it ain't _that _good.


----------



## pearlygurl

sareca said:
			
		

> Oh wait... it was 7 days. Did I say a couple? Ooops. It's a good rate, but it ain't _that _good.



That IS good growth  1/4 in seven days will equal 1 inch a month


----------



## EMJazzy

sareca said:
			
		

> Oh wait... it was 7 days. Did I say a couple? Ooops. It's a good rate, but it ain't _that _good.


 
Congratulations on the growth!! You give me hope!


----------



## pearlygurl

I'm in...I mixed Neosporin AF with Motions weightless hair dressing...will post results


----------



## naturaline

sareca said:
			
		

> Oh wait... it was 7 days. Did I say a couple? Ooops. It's a good rate, but it ain't _that _good.


yeah i understood- 7days isnt that long at all! i happy for you, you 've had great reasults!


----------



## BSweet

k well i have been using sparingly like every two or 3 days for about a week and a half..and i have some new growth..not much..but i haven't been consistent with it , so i guess thats good. However i did just get a relaxer like 3 days before use..so i hope im not under processed. But starting yesterday I will be using everyday 2X a day.


----------



## Vshanell

This is a very interesting thread.  I have a thin spot that I'm trying to fill in.  I wonder if this would work.  Has anyone had success growing in a bald or thin spot?


----------



## manethang

I've been doing this for about 2-3 weeks since reading about HoneyDew's great research and experience thus far.  So far, so good.  Best thing about it is that there is no scent!  I have nightmares about sitting in a conference room at my job and having the smoke detectors go off from the smell of MTG in my hair.  Just can't do it, in spite of my chronic PJism and great reviews.  

Anyway, has anyone noticed that the Neosporin reverts previously flat-ironed NG?  I wasn't sure at first, but confirmed it this week on my 6 weeks post relaxed 4A roots.  This makes sense due to the water content, I presume. Now I will be putting it on my scalp after my shampoo/DC/roller-set dries, but BEFORE I flat-iron my NG twice per week.  Can use more frequently in the weeks following a touch-ups. Any similar experiences?


----------



## HoneyDew

sareca said:
			
		

> Ok, so I was somewhat disappointed at the end of the first week. But I _had _slacked off a bit here and there. Week 2 was worse because I ran out and it took me a few days to remember to pick more up. But, week 3 I was determined (and consistent) and it paid off in spades. I got my hair braided last friday and today (7 days later) there's already 1/4 inch of new growth!   That's not
> a big deal to most of the folks here, but that's double my usually growth rate.
> 
> 
> ETA: Oh I forgot to say, the scalp soreness I experienced in the beginning has been replaced with some wicked itching!



that is how it happens to me.  It is like no growth for a long period of time and then BOOM it starts.  I noticed that when I 1st started to use it and also after I relaxed.

Also, I also get a lot of itching, as well.


----------



## sareca

naturaline said:
			
		

> yeah i understood- 7days isnt that long at all! i happy for you, you 've had great reasults!



Oh, ok. 

Yeah, I'm pretty happy with the results.


----------



## sareca

Pokahontas said:
			
		

> This is a very interesting thread. I have a thin spot that I'm trying to fill in. I wonder if this would work. Has anyone had success growing in a bald or thin spot?



MTG or Emu oil work better for thin spots (at least for me). Miconazole doesn't seem to thicken my hair it just makes what's already there grow faster.


----------



## EMJazzy

Pokahontas said:
			
		

> This is a very interesting thread. I have a thin spot that I'm trying to fill in. I wonder if this would work. Has anyone had success growing in a bald or thin spot?


 
I have a bald spot that hair is growing in now....only thing is I don't know if it's from the MTG or the Miconazole Nitrate mix I've been using  or both. Heck I'm just happy hair is growing there at all!!


----------



## tbanae

Anyone using miconazole nitrate 4% or more?


----------



## loonatick

*: Miconazole Nitrate*



			
				naturaline said:
			
		

> wow thats a good growth rate in only a couple days!
> im still waiting my order... oh and i just read that someone in the found the uk version- 'Daktarin' (i gonna have a look for it)



So does Daktarin definitely have Miconazole Nitrate in it?
If so im about to buy some  
Is it the dual action cream or the Gold one (this one has 2% ketoconazole)


----------



## Vshanell

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> I have a bald spot that hair is growing in now....only thing is I don't know if it's from the MTG or the Miconazole Nitrate mix I've been using  or both. Heck I'm just happy hair is growing there at all!!


Hmmmm....I wonder which one it was also.  I really need something for this spot.


----------



## Vshanell

sareca said:
			
		

> MTG or Emu oil work better for thin spots (at least for me). Miconazole doesn't seem to thicken my hair it just makes what's already there grow faster.


Ok, thanks sareca.  I may just have to break down and get some mtg but just for that spot, that's all I"m worried about.


----------



## LondonDiva

*Re: : Miconazole Nitrate*



			
				loonatick said:
			
		

> So does Daktarin definitely have Miconazole Nitrate in it?
> If so im about to buy some
> Is it the dual action cream or the Gold one (this one has 2% ketoconazole)



Daktarin is the one you want, the one in the green and white tube.  I got mine from superdrug but got it from behind the counter from the pharmacist (they didn't ask me any questions), as the others in the store were the athlete's foot one and I didn't want that one.


----------



## naturaline

*Re: : Miconazole Nitrate*



			
				LondonDiva said:
			
		

> Daktarin is the one you want, the one in the green and white tube.  I got mine from superdrug but got it from behind the counter from the pharmacist (they didn't ask me any questions), as the others in the store were the athlete's foot one and I didn't want that one.


how much did it cost? what size is the tube? x


----------



## Southern Russet

*Re: : Miconazole Nitrate*

I had never heard about this hair method until I went home on vacation last month and a lot of the females in my family were using it.  It does seem to work but I will wait to see if there is any long term effects of using the products. My scalp is very sensitive and some items tend to have a different effect on my hair,


----------



## HoneyDew

tbanae said:
			
		

> Anyone using miconazole nitrate 4% or more?




Someone posted that they would try it but I think the only products that are 4% or more is Monistat.  

I don't think I could use monistat because of the thick bulky texture.


----------



## LaNecia

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> How often are people applying? Daily, every other day, weekly???


 
Hey LD!!  Long time no time no see!!

I just wanted to add to the ladies who participate in a flexible spending account for medical expenses...topical antifungal treatments such as Neosporin, Lotramin and Monistats 3, 7 and others are considered over the counter medicines which are reimbursable with a third party receipt only. No recommendation from a health care professional is required.

NOW, be sure to check with your FSA provider but it's definitely covered as an over the counter (OTC) med.

So you can grow your hair AND do it with pre-taxed dollars! :eyebrows:

I'm just sayin'!


----------



## LaNecia

rosie said:
			
		

> Okay, I was in my DH's medicine cabinet today and saw a can of Neosporin-AF liquid spray. My mind got to thinking.
> 
> I've used it before and it is cold (on my feet). Couldn't imagine using it on my scalp. Freeze City!!!
> 
> Oh, btw, for you ladies who have money taken out of your paychecks for Flexible spending accounts (through your job). OTC products like neosporin, aspirin, etc are reimbursable.
> 
> You get your money back.
> 
> So in essence, you could buy like 10 tubes, submit the reciept and recieve a reimbursement check in about 2 weeks. Then when you run out, you can buy some more.
> 
> As long as you have money in your FSA.
> 
> Just a thought.


 


Dang, I should've read on a little further! Great minds think alike I see!


----------



## tbanae

I have been using the monistat 4%, it seems to working well for me. The hair at the nape area seems to be growing in very well.


----------



## Undefeated Queen

What would be the best product to mix the Miconazole Nitrate with? Should it be a grease/hairdress or an oil? I was thinking about either Wild Growth Hair Oil or Dark & Lovely Natural Hair Dress.


----------



## myoung

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Hey LD*!!  Long time no time no see!!*
> 
> I just wanted to add to the ladies who participate in a flexible spending account for medical expenses...topical antifungal treatments such as Neosporin, Lotramin and Monistats 3, 7 and others are considered over the counter medicines which are reimbursable with a third party receipt only. No recommendation from a health care professional is required.
> 
> NOW, be sure to check with your FSA provider but it's definitely covered by Conexis which is who my company uses...
> 
> So you can grow your hair AND do it with pre-taxed dollars! :eyebrowz:
> 
> I'm just sayin'!


 
OT: I was just thinking about we hadn't heard from you. Where have you been?


----------



## LaNecia

myoung said:
			
		

> OT: I was just thinking about we hadn't heard from you. Where have you been?


 
Somebody missed me?!!  

Lol, seriously, my company works as consultants for a local government agency. Well, the client's IS department mentioned to my Boss that I was spending A LOT O' TIME online and I was mildy reprimanded. I like my hair but... I NEED my job. 

It's sad too cause I miss ya'll!!


----------



## beawo

*Re: : Miconazole Nitrate*

On one of the hair loss forums apparently ketoconazole is used to grow back bald spots. I was thinking of trying Daktarin Gold in one months time to see how it also works for growing hair.


----------



## naturaline

*Re: : Miconazole Nitrate*

vwvixxen...
hey i missed ya too. i love reading you advise!!!


----------



## LondonDiva

*Re: : Miconazole Nitrate*



			
				naturaline said:
			
		

> how much did it cost? what size is the tube? x


 
I don't remember the price exactly.  £3.00 and some change,  probably closer to £4.00

The tube is 15g, the next time I get some I'm going to see if they have a bigger tube.  It's very small, but don't let that put you off, because a teeny tiny amount goes a very long way.


----------



## LondonDiva

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Hey LD!!  Long time no time no see!!
> 
> I just wanted to add to the ladies who participate in a flexible spending account for medical expenses...topical antifungal treatments such as Neosporin, Lotramin and Monistats 3, 7 and others are considered over the counter medicines which are reimbursable with a third party receipt only. No recommendation from a health care professional is required.
> 
> NOW, be sure to check with your FSA provider but it's definitely covered by Conexis which is who my company uses...
> 
> So you can grow your hair AND do it with pre-taxed dollars! :eyebrowz:
> 
> I'm just sayin'!


 
Hey VWVixen  ....yea it's been a loooooooooooong time for sure!!!


----------



## naturaline

*Re: : Miconazole Nitrate*



			
				LondonDiva said:
			
		

> I don't remember the price exactly.  £3.00 and some change,  probably closer to £4.00
> 
> The tube is 15g, the next time I get some I'm going to see if they have a bigger tube.  It's very small, but don't let that put you off, because a teeny tiny amount goes a very long way.


cool...
keep us up dated!
x


----------



## EMJazzy

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Someone posted that they would try it but I think the only products that are 4% or more is Monistat.
> 
> I don't think I could use monistat because of the thick bulky texture.


 
Hi, you are the reason why I started using this stuff in the first place. Any updates?


----------



## rosie

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Dang, I should've read on a little further! Great minds think alike I see!


 

Shoot, if you can feed your PJ urges with pre taxed dollars and in essence pay a net amount of ZERO dollars, then why not?


----------



## HoneyDew

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> Hi, you are the reason why I started using this stuff in the first place. Any updates?




Well, I am still using Neosporin AF and my hair is growing pretty fast.  I have never tried Monistat or anything with more than 2% MN, though.

Anyway, my hair is growing fast – a little TOO fast actually.  I cannot keep up with it because it seems that my hair seems to needs a relaxer much sooner than normal so that part is a challenge. I dyed a gray hair of mine jet black about 2 weeks ago.  I saw last night that there’s about ¼ inch of gray that has grown in now and I even had stopped using it everyday like I was at 1st (too busy).

The tingles that I feel are interesting, but I know why that is happening (fast growth!).  I have a 2% MN product called Diabet-x and I don’t seem to get as much growth and I don’t really feel the tingles and itching as I do with Neosporin AF. This proves that not all MN products work as well.

But, I notice that I have to be consistent with this.  I need to do it once a day to really see the surprising growth.   I don’t use it on shampoo day (twice a week) and sometimes I get lazy and I am still seeing nice progress.


----------



## MsCounsel

sareca said:
			
		

> Oh wait... it was 7 days. Did I say a couple? Ooops. It's a good rate, but it ain't _that _good.


 
Still Girl, a couple vs. 7 and a quarter inch.  That's excellent.  You know where I'm headed........ I'm on the bandwagon again.


----------



## sareca

REConsul said:
			
		

> Still Girl, a couple vs. 7 and a quarter inch. That's excellent. You know where I'm headed........ I'm on the bandwagon again.



Welcome aboard!   I've tried...well... everything and this is the first time I've experienced any acceleration of my growth rate.


----------



## MsCounsel

sareca said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard!  I've tried...well... everything and this is the first time I've experienced any acceleration of my growth rate.


 
Thanks, my hair is growing and the right side of my hair looks gorgeous.  The left side however is so damaged so I need to accelerate the growth on the left side to catch up to the right, so I can stop looking crazy.


----------



## EMJazzy

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Well, I am still using Neosporin AF and my hair is growing pretty fast. I have never tried Monistat or anything with more than 2% MN, though.
> 
> Anyway, my hair is growing fast – a little TOO fast actually. I cannot keep up with it because it seems that my hair seems to needs a relaxer much sooner than normal so that part is a challenge. I dyed a gray hair of mine jet black about 2 weeks ago. I saw last night that there’s about ¼ inch of gray that has grown in now and I even had stopped using it everyday like I was at 1st (too busy).
> 
> The tingles that I feel are interesting, but I know why that is happening (fast growth!). I have a 2% MN product called Diabet-x and I don’t seem to get as much growth and I don’t really feel the tingles and itching as I do with Neosporin AF. This proves that not all MN products work as well.
> 
> But, I notice that I have to be consistent with this. I need to do it once a day to really see the surprising growth. I don’t use it on shampoo day (twice a week) and sometimes I get lazy and I am still seeing nice progress.


 
Thanks for the update!!  I'm looking forward to the accelerated growth!! Right now I'm using the RiteAid brand of the 2% MN along with the cortizone and cayenne pepper cream that Sade7 mentioned....now you have me wondering whether or not I'll have to use the actual Monistat brand for the same effect.....oh well time will tell!

HHG


----------



## sareca

REConsul said:
			
		

> Thanks, my hair is growing and the right side of my hair looks gorgeous. The left side however is so damaged so I need to accelerate the growth on the left side to catch up to the right, so I can stop looking crazy.


That happened to me too but, opposite sides. My left side is doing great. The right side has split ends and was about 1.5 inches shorter.  I think my engagement ring did it.  I take it off before I manipulate my hair now.


----------



## KiniKakes

This is a GREAT thread. _Very encouraging._  

Are most folks applying the cream straight, or mixing it with any oils?

Hmmm, I want to find a way to continue w/my 4x a week mtg regimen, but also incorporate this.


----------



## EMJazzy

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> This is a GREAT thread. _Very encouraging._
> 
> Are most folks applying the cream straight, or mixing it with any oils?
> 
> Hmmm, I want to find a way to continue w/my 4x a week mtg regimen, but also incorporate this.


 
I apply the cream mix straight (I don't mix with any oils just the cayenne pepper cream the cortizone cream and the MN cream) in the morning.....I apply the MTG at night before going to bed. That's how I incorporate both products in my daily regimen.


----------



## sareca

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> This is a GREAT thread. _Very encouraging._
> 
> Are most folks applying the cream straight, or mixing it with any oils?
> 
> Hmmm, I want to find a way to continue w/my 4x a week mtg regimen, but also incorporate this.



I add it to my growth oil concoction.


----------



## Dee-Licious

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Well, I am still using Neosporin AF and my hair is growing pretty fast. I have never tried Monistat or anything with more than 2% MN, though.
> 
> Anyway, my hair is growing fast – a little TOO fast actually. I cannot keep up with it because it seems that my hair seems to needs a relaxer much sooner than normal so that part is a challenge. I dyed a gray hair of mine jet black about 2 weeks ago. I saw last night that there’s about ¼ inch of gray that has grown in now and I even had stopped using it everyday like I was at 1st (too busy).
> 
> The tingles that I feel are interesting, but I know why that is happening (fast growth!). I have a 2% MN product called Diabet-x and I don’t seem to get as much growth and I don’t really feel the tingles and itching as I do with Neosporin AF. This proves that not all MN products work as well.
> 
> But, I notice that I have to be consistent with this. I need to do it once a day to really see the surprising growth. I don’t use it on shampoo day (twice a week) and sometimes I get lazy and I am still seeing nice progress.


 
exactly how are you using the neosporin AF


----------



## LondonDiva

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> I apply the cream mix straight (I don't mix with any oils just the cayenne pepper cream the cortizone cream and the MN cream) in the morning.....I apply the MTG at night before going to bed. That's how I incorporate both products in my daily regimen.


 
EMJazzy, What sort of growth rate are you seeing from all of these products?


----------



## HoneyDew

MsDanele1518 said:
			
		

> exactly how are you using the neosporin AF



I actually just put it on my scalp like you would apply grease.

I like Neosporin AF because it melts fast and does not leave build up.

I experimented with a few products with MN and the Neosporin AF seems to be the best.


----------



## LaNecia

HoneyDew, do you use the Neosporin AF with another oil or straight? I wish I had of seen your progress photos. =(

I'm going to lurk in this thread for a while and check out the progress reports.


----------



## Edie

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I actually just put it on my scalp like you would apply grease.
> 
> I like Neosporin AF because it melts fast and does not leave build up.
> 
> I experimented with a few products with MN and the Neosporin AF seems to be the best.



I told one of my girl friends about you guys using Neosporin AF and that you said your hair was growing fast.  Well I spoke with her yesterday and she said she had been to half a dozen stores and drugstores and cannot find it on the shelf.  I guess other members of this board are buying it out.

I told her to use monistat 7 because that is suppose to have the same active ingredient.  Isn't it.  I hope I told her the right thing.  How many of you are using monistat 7 and seeing results?


----------



## HoneyDew

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> HoneyDew, do you use the Neosporin AF with another oil or straight? I wish I had of seen your progress photos. =(
> 
> I'm going to lurk in this thread for a while and check out the progress reports.



I am not using anything else.  I had stopped putting any product on my scalp a few weeks before I started the Neosporin AF trial.  So I only use the Neosporin AF right now.  I bet if I used something else I might get less tingles.  I am not sure I like the tingles I am getting.   mixing it mught actually be a good idea, but I am too lazy.  But, applying the cream cleanly and evenly does leaves my hair like it is – non-oily or weighed down.

I am going to post more photos soon.  My albums were not locked and I got some drama with my pictures from other forums so I just decided to chill off the album for a little bit.  It was creating a bit of fury inside of me and I did not want that.

People doubted that there was a difference my progress photos and were making ignorant comments.  Since closing my album, I feel much better and my progress is less of a mental burden.  I will post more pics when there is a more obvious difference to someone that cannot see in person and I will only show those interested.



			
				Edie said:
			
		

> I told one of my girl friends about you guys using Neosporin AF and that you said your hair was growing fast.  Well I spoke with her yesterday and she said she had been to half a dozen stores and drugstores and cannot find it on the shelf.  I guess other members of this board are buying it out.
> 
> I told her to use monistat 7 because that is suppose to have the same active ingredient.  Isn't it.  I hope I told her the right thing.  How many of you are using monistat 7 and seeing results?



I am sure she can use it, but I would not like the texture of Monistat on my scalp.  What's ideal about the Neosporin AF, IMO, is that it melts instantly.  I think that aids in the absorption of it.  It took the use of several products to see that not all of them are the same.

I think it is trial and error, though.  This is new for me, too.  She should try it and then let us know how it goes.  Or she can try Lotriman AF.  That one may be good, as well.

You know I went to a grocery store last weekend, she they only had 2 tubes of Neosporin AF and NO NTM leave-in or Daily Deep Conditioner.  I wonder why?!  

Anyway, Monistat is made to stay in place, you know.  I cannot see it being absorbed well.


----------



## Undefeated Queen

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> I apply the cream mix straight (I don't mix with any oils just the *cayenne pepper cream *the cortizone cream and the MN cream) in the morning.....I apply the MTG at night before going to bed. That's how I incorporate both products in my daily regimen.



Where did you buy your cayenne pepper cream? Does it work better than regular cayenne pepper? TIA


----------



## scorpian

Sade7 said:
			
		

> I have been using my own special formula for some time now and I can not keep my hair relaxed. I usually "stretch" to 3 weeks before I touch up but even then, the new growth is so thick that I usually stop being able to comb my hair after week 2. Another thing, my hair is so lush and thick. It not only has gotten longer, it has gotten THICKER!!! I thought I was just crazy until I started examining my shed. When I take the shed strands and lay them flat, about 2-3 inches from the end are normal diameter and towards the root is reallllly thick (course), almost wirery. I really don't know which product in my concoction is responsible but whatever it is..... it's working.
> 
> By the way: I use cayenne pepper cream, cortizone cream, and antifungal cream. All CREAMS not the ointments. All are mixed in equal parts.
> 
> Cayenne pepper cream = capsaicin HP
> http://www.walgreens.com/search/search_results.jsp?No=5&_dyncharset=ASCII&_D%3A%2Fsearch%2Fsearchbase%2FSearchOptions.resultsperPage=+&%2Fsearch%2Fsearchbase%2FSearchOptions.resultsperPage=5&term=capsaicin&N=0&y=0&x=0&section=A&_DARGS=%2Fcommon%2Fnavigation%2Fheader_fg.jsp.1
> This product DOES burn, so be careful and be conservative at first.


 
this question wasn't directed at me but for those who are wondering Capsaicin HP is the cayenne pepper cream  it can be found at any drugstore I got more of a hot scalp with this(temporary heat for 15 min then goes away) than with the straight cayenne pepper I bought the Capsaicin Hp at Walmart they had it $6 cheaper than the other drugstores that I went to


----------



## Undefeated Queen

scorpian said:
			
		

> this question wasn't directed at me but for those who are wondering Capsaicin HP is the cayenne pepper cream  it can be found at any drugstore I got more of a hot scalp with this(temporary heat for 15 min then goes away) than with the straight cayenne pepper I bought the Capsaicin Hp at Walmart they had it $6 cheaper than the other drugstores that I went to



Thank you!   I bought Neosporin yesterday and mixed it with a equal part of cayenne pepper. I guess I'll try the cream next time.


----------



## scorpian

Undefeated Queen said:
			
		

> Thank you!  I bought Neosporin yesterday and mixed it with a equal part of cayenne pepper. I guess I'll try the cream next time.


 
your welcome


----------



## LaNecia

I have a question for you ladies using the capzaicin cream, have you experienced any burning on your scalp?

I've used this before for muscle soreness after training and when I tell you my skin was on *fire*...  NOTHING put it out except for it wearing off. There is no way in the world I could tolerate that on my scalp. OHN!!

I don't use it anymore because it can burn so badly.

Be sure to keep us posted....ladies!


----------



## scorpian

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I have a question for you ladies using the capzaicin cream, have you experienced any burning on your scalp?
> 
> I've used this before for muscle soreness after training and when I tell you my skin was on *fire*...  NOTHING put it out except for it wearing off. There is no way in the world I could tolerate that on my scalp. OHN!!
> 
> I don't use it anymore because it can burn so badly.
> 
> Be sure to keep us posted....ladies!


 
This mixture does get hot!!!the heat doesn't last long and then the scalp feels fine (this is just my experience with it)the original poster did say that you should use the capzaicin sparingly in this mix to see how your scalp will respond
I wear contact lenses and when I first used this mix my eyes were burning!!!!!!!(yes, I did wash hands thoroughly after use)Now I use the mix on my scalp avoiding my hairline(i use rosemary oil blend on hairline instead) now I don't have a problem with wearing my contacts.


----------



## EMJazzy

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> EMJazzy, What sort of growth rate are you seeing from all of these products?


 
From the beginning when I first started using MTG then added the other products (Feb 2006) til now I've gained about 2 inches in length.


----------



## EMJazzy

Undefeated Queen said:
			
		

> Where did you buy your cayenne pepper cream? Does it work better than regular cayenne pepper? TIA


 
I originally purchased the Capzasin HP (the cayenne pepper cream mentioned) from RiteAid for $13.99  but Walmart has it for $11.99....I never used the regular cayenne pepper so I don't know if there is a difference or not. I do remember reading that the actual cayenne pepper left pepper grains in some of the ladies hair....it is under the thread "cayenne pepper and evoo" or something like that.


----------



## chocobunny38

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I have a question for you ladies using the capzaicin cream, have you experienced any burning on your scalp?


uote]

I put the equal parts mixture of capzaicin, antifungal, and hydrocortizone cream mixture on my scalp last night and there was some major tingiling with heat but not burning.  It wore off after about 15 mins and that was the last of that until today during my workout I started sweating and it came back and lasted the duration of the workout (45 mins!).  Threw me off a bit!   but nothing I couldn't handle but everybody's scalp is different.  I'd do a patch test first if I were you.


----------



## MsCounsel

I just put it on.  I unfortunately couldn't find Neosporin AF in creme form soooooo I purchased Walmart's monistat.  I CAN'T believe that I'm doing this!!!  Anyway, I just mixed the concoction in a small jar and applied it to my scalp.  I'm sitting here and my scalp is definitely tingling and warm, however, it's not unbearable at all.  Soooo, let the race begin.


----------



## LaNecia

Thanks Chocobunny and Scorpian for your responses. I'll keep pondering this one for a few days more.

I know HoneyDew is a no nonsense type person from her posts so for her to make a recommendation makes me give it a second thought.


----------



## MonaLisa

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Thanks Chocobunny and Scorpian for your responses. I'll keep pondering this one for a few days more.
> 
> I know HoneyDew is a no nonsense type person from her posts so for her to make a recommendation makes me give it a second thought.


 
_*Gurrrrrrrrl....u know you want to...*_

_*G'head....G'head*_...


----------



## LaNecia

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*Gurrrrrrrrl....u know you want to...*_
> 
> _*G'head....G'head*_...


 
***she bows her head sheepishly and looks at the floor...***

The Short Hobbit, she knows...she KNOWS!!! 

I'm down with the MN but not the Capzician ...gurl...trust me...one good 'session' with that and you'd be singing the Jean Paul song too !


----------



## Bees

I just got a touch up Sat...should I wait a week before applying this to my scalp?  I was using ORS temple balm and you're not supposed to use it one week prior or one week after a touch up.  To be safe...I'll just let my scalp rest for a week.


----------



## MonaLisa

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> ***she bows her head sheepishly and looks at the floor...***
> 
> The Short Hobbit, she knows...she KNOWS!!!
> 
> I'm down with the MN but not the Capzician ...gurl...trust me...one good 'session' with that and you'd be singing the Jean Paul song too !


 
Silly arse... 

that's what I thought you meant...the MN...

hezzz nooooo with the Capistrano...erplexed


----------



## SohoHair

This stuff is starting to sound like magic!  Super growth from a topical treatment that's readily found everywhere and with no stink or mess? :scratchch   You ladies have me thinking really hard about this, just when I was cementing my routine..


----------



## MsCounsel

Bees said:
			
		

> I just got a touch up Sat...should I wait a week before applying this to my scalp? I was using ORS temple balm and you're not supposed to use it one week prior or one week after a touch up. To be safe...I'll just let my scalp rest for a week.


 
YOU SHOULD DEFINITELY WAIT BEFORE PUTTING THE CAPAZIN ON YOUR HAIR.  OUCH CITY!!!!!!


----------



## SparklingFlame

Count me in! I think I may try the knock off Walmart version of Neosporin. They are basically the same just in a diff. package. I have heard that these knock off companies in Walmart are made by the name brand companies. I jsut need to figure out how to incorporate my MTG sulpher mix and this too.


----------



## MrsQueeny

naturallady said:
			
		

> Count me in! I think I may try the knock off Walmart version of Neosporin. They are basically the same just in a diff. package. I have heard that these knock off companies in Walmart are made by the name brand companies. I jsut need to figure out how to incorporate my MTG sulpher mix and this too.


You are right.  When I was painting my house, I found out that the Color Place paint that Walmart sells is Sherwyn (sp?) Williams paint.  There are a lot of companies under the same umbrella with different names.  Anyway back to the topic, I will be picking some up today and will alternate this and MTG.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Walgreens online was out of stock of the Miconazole Nitrate 4% for a few days (hmmm...I wonder why  ) but now I see it's in stock. So anyone planning on buying it might want to stock up. Here's the link
http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...mp&navCount=2&skuid=sku1609129&id=prod1609140

They also have the capzasin-hp 
http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...n=jump&navCount=4&skuid=sku304567&id=prod4567

And the Hydrocortisone 1.5%
http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100950&navAction=jump&navCount=5&id=prod395577


Anyone know if these products are safe to use while pregnant or nursing?


----------



## sareca

ChiChiKinks said:
			
		

> Walgreens online was out of stock of the Miconazole Nitrate 4% for a few days (hmmm...I wonder why  ) but now I see it's in stock. So anyone planning on buying it might want to stock up. Here's the link
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100232&navAction=jump&navCount=2&skuid=sku1609129&id=prod1609140
> 
> They also have the capzasin-hp
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100071&navAction=jump&navCount=4&skuid=sku304567&id=prod4567
> 
> And the Hydrocortisone 1.5%
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100950&navAction=jump&navCount=5&id=prod395577
> 
> 
> Anyone know if these products are safe to use while pregnant or nursing?


Yeah, I'm thinking a lot more people have jumped on the bandwagon but are keeping it on the DL. Y'all can come out. No one's qualified to throw stones.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

sareca said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm thinking a lot more people have jumped on the bandwagon but are keeping it on the DL. Y'all can come out. No one's qualified to throw stones.


----------



## HoneyDew

has anyone used the 4% or Monistat, though?

I don't think I would like the texture of it myself but I would love to compare notes with someone that has tried it.

Someone has to have tried it, look at how many hits this thread has gotten!

Last week, I was in Walmart in the section where they have Neosporin AF.  That aisle is one over from the aisle with feminine products.

There was a sista in there kind of slowly looking around but she seemed very unsure of what she wanted.  She looked at ingredients on the boxes of Neosporin AF, Lotrimin AF and then went around to the other aisle and looked at the monistat and looked at those ingredients.  I left the section before seeing what she chose, but I had to wonder.


----------



## sareca

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> has anyone used the 4% or Monistat, though?
> 
> I don't think I would like the texture of it myself but I would love to compare notes with someone that has tried it.
> 
> Someone has to have tried it, look at how many hits this thread has gotten!
> 
> Last week, I was in Walmart in the section where they have Neosporin AF. That aisle is one over from the aisle with feminine products.
> 
> There was a sista in there kind of slowly looking around but she seemed very unsure of what she wanted. She looked at ingredients on the boxes of Neosporin AF, Lotrimin AF and then went around to the other aisle and looked at the monistat and looked at those ingredients. I left the section before seeing what she chose, but I had to wonder.


I wonder if she was from here... I saw a sista with her wet hair bunned and I wondered if she was part of a challenge.  erplexed


----------



## *Frisky*

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> has anyone used the 4% or Monistat, though?
> 
> I don't think I would like the texture of it myself but I would love to compare notes with someone that has tried it.
> 
> Someone has to have tried it, look at how many hits this thread has gotten!
> 
> Last week, I was in Walmart in the section where they have Neosporin AF. That aisle is one over from the aisle with feminine products.
> 
> There was a sista in there kind of slowly looking around but she seemed very unsure of what she wanted. She looked at ingredients on the boxes of Neosporin AF, Lotrimin AF and then went around to the other aisle and looked at the monistat and looked at those ingredients. I left the section before seeing what she chose, but I had to wonder.


 
I have used both and I have had growth with each.


----------



## sareca

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

>



LOL!!  Welcome, your secret is safe w/ us.


----------



## sareca

Photo update.  I posted this on the miconazole nitrate updates thread, but thought I share here too.







It's actually a little over 3/8inch so I've been measuring in centimeters.


----------



## Shimmie

Hello Precious Ladies:

I'm new at posting; each of you have made my day as I read the forum each morning.  Thank you so much for all of your time in posting and sharing so much information for hair care.

May I ask you a question regarding which formula of Monistat should be used?  This week the 7-Day formula is on sale at Rite Aid Pharmacy.  

Thank you for helping.

God bless all of you.  I mean it with all of my heart.


----------



## SparklingFlame

queeny20 said:
			
		

> You are right. When I was painting my house, I found out that the Color Place paint that Walmart sells is Sherwyn (sp?) Williams paint. There are a lot of companies under the same umbrella with different names. Anyway back to the topic, I will be picking some up today and will alternate this and MTG.


I went to Walmart today and I could not find the knock off of the Neosporin!   I was gonna get the Neo but the bottle was so small and I knew it wouldnt last long enough to get results so I didnt buy it. Maybe they'll have generic at another Walmart ( I hope).


----------



## LaNecia

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Last week, I was in Walmart in the section where they have Neosporin AF. That aisle is one over from the aisle with feminine products.
> 
> There was a sista in there kind of slowly looking around but she seemed very unsure of what she wanted. She looked at ingredients on the boxes of Neosporin AF, Lotrimin AF and then went around to the other aisle and looked at the monistat and looked at those ingredients. I left the section before seeing what she chose, but I had to wonder.


 
If you had of said Sav-Ons I would have known you were talking about me!


----------



## MrsQueeny

naturallady said:
			
		

> I went to Walmart today and I could not find the knock off of the Neosporin!   I was gonna get the Neo but the bottle was so small and I knew it wouldnt last long enough to get results so I didnt buy it. Maybe they'll have generic at another Walmart ( I hope).


Girl someone from the board scooped all of them up, lol.  Let me know if you find it.  I am off to mine tomorrow and will send you a tube if you like.  Q


----------



## SparklingFlame

You may be right! There was a knock off for everything else but not the mico nitrate. I know I stayed over there for a good 15 min looking. If you find any let me know!


----------



## EMJazzy

naturallady said:
			
		

> You may be right! There was a knock off for everything else but not the mico nitrate. I know I stayed over there for a good 15 min looking. If you find any let me know!


 
You can find the knock off MN at RiteAid.


----------



## SparklingFlame

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> You can find the knock off MN at RiteAid.


Thanks Jazzy!


----------



## ayoung

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> Hello Precious Ladies:
> 
> I'm new at posting; each of you have made my day as I read the forum each morning.  Thank you so much for all of your time in posting and sharing so much information for hair care.
> 
> May I ask you a question regarding which formula of Monistat should be used?  This week the 7-Day formula is on sale at Rite Aid Pharmacy.
> 
> Thank you for helping.
> 
> God bless all of you.  I mean it with all of my heart.



I don't think it matters which formula (7 day, 3 day et..)--although I haven't tried the Monistat--just the Neo. *I am kinda eying the 4% though*

Good luck! & Welcome!


----------



## HoneyDew

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> Hello Precious Ladies:
> 
> I'm new at posting; each of you have made my day as I read the forum each morning.  Thank you so much for all of your time in posting and sharing so much information for hair care.
> 
> May I ask you a question regarding which formula of Monistat should be used?  This week the 7-Day formula is on sale at Rite Aid Pharmacy.
> 
> Thank you for helping.
> 
> God bless all of you.  I mean it with all of my heart.



i think the 7 day has the same 2% Miconazole Nitrate, as Neosporin AF.  The 3 day has 4%.

I really want to hear reviews of people that use different products.

I have used 2 different creams that contain Miconazole Nitrate - Diabet-x and Neosporin AF.  

Well, I did try to use the little external cream that comes in the Monistat kit (was not used for hair growth).  I have several of them that I never used so I tried that once.  I did not like the texture and it seemed to dry my hair.  The Diabet-x did not give me tingles like Neopsporin AF.  Annoying as the tingles are, they are clues that something is going on, you know.  I will stick with the Neosporin AF for now, and go to Lotrimin AF if they are out of stock.

I would love to hear about other reviews from those that have tried Monistat, store brand Miconazole Nitrate creams, etc.


----------



## Phoenix

Okay, I'm gonna lay off my MTG for a while and give this a 1 month trial.  I just got a new set of cornrows, so my results should be easy to see.  I bought Neo AF, mixed it with a little EVOO, and put it in a hair color applicator bottle.  The pointy nozzle should help me get between my cornrows.  I hope mixing it with oil doesn't dilute the potency too much.  I tried applying it directly to my scalp with my fingers, but I just made a mess and got it all over my hair instead of my scalp.


----------



## glamazon386

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

>



 I haven't been using mines.  I need to get back on it...


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

sareca said:
			
		

> LOL!! Welcome, your secret is safe w/ us.


Well, I have been using the 4% cream Walmart brand for a little over a week and my poor head will not stop itching!! We shall see


----------



## SparklingFlame

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> Well, I have been using the 4% cream Walmart brand for a little over a week and my poor head will not stop itching!! We shall see


DSD, are you using the Monistate or the Neosporin Walmart brand?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

naturallady said:
			
		

> DSD, are you using the Monistate or the Neosporin Walmart brand?


Monistat. I ain't afraid to buy it


----------



## SparklingFlame

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> Monistat. I ain't afraid to buy it


 Girl, can you imagine being the check out girl seeing somebody buying more than _1_ of them thangs!!!! I know what _I _would be thinking!


----------



## SparklingFlame

OK i just got back from Walmart and I got the Walmart Monistat 2% mn cream. I'm about to wash my hair and apply it. We'll see what happens. I think I'll stop using my MTG mix while I'm using this.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

naturallady said:
			
		

> Girl, can you imagine being the check out girl seeing somebody buying more than _1_ of them thangs!!!! I know what _I _would be thinking!


Shoot that probably ain't the craziest thing they ever seen. I bet some other people can top that!!


----------



## Phoenix

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> Well, I have been using the 4% cream Walmart brand for a little over a week and *my poor head will not stop itching*!! We shall see



I was just about to post about that!  I've only been using it for two days, but my head is itching like crazy.  I've been scratching my head all day which I don't think is too cute.


----------



## ayoung

See--ya'll are goin' to make me wanna seriously try the Monistat 4% after my Neo is out!


----------



## ekomba

naturallady said:
			
		

> Girl, can you imagine being the check out girl seeing somebody buying more than _1_ of them thangs!!!! I know what _I _would be thinking!



HAHAHAHA it reminds me i went last month to my CVS on 116th street and ask the pharmacist for the miconazole nitrate 4% thinking he was gonna give me a concentrate bottle something that looks medicinal he tells me to go to the douche area  and showed me to the monistat i felt funny i was looking at it and i felt like people were watching me so i placed it back i was too ashamed to purchase it  if i get around it i might order it online but nobody will know  i spent the last month going in there contemplating them and if people look my direction i leave  empty handed shhhhhhht it s a secret


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Hahahaaaha, I've been keeping up w/this post the last few days and thought today I would give one of the two a try btwn the MN and the Neosporin AF, well this guy kept watching me and hanging around in the aisle, and I didn't want noone to think I had jock itch, LOL. So I spinned around to the other side of the aisle and there was the Monistat/MN, I just kept looking at it like if I stared hard enough it would just leap into my bag and noone would ever know I purchased it, lol. I don't know why I cared what others thought about me buying the stuff, it was like I was in the spot light or something. I know one thing there both expensive but I would get my money worth from the monistat, for 9 bucks and only have to mix half w/a jar of 8oz. hair cream or to mix the whole tub w/16oz. it would last way longer than the neosporin. Now I have to work up the courage to get the nerve to use the stuff again, and then I'll try maybe at 7am when the doors to walmart first open,  .





			
				ekomba said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA it reminds me i went last month to my CVS on 116th street and ask the pharmacist for the miconazole nitrate 4% thinking he was gonna give me a concentrate bottle something that looks medicinal he tells me to go to the douche area  and showed me to the monistat i felt funny i was looking at it and i felt like people were watching me so i placed it back i was too ashamed to purchase it  if i get around it i might order it online but nobody will know  i spent the last month going in there contemplating them and if people look my direction i leave  empty handed shhhhhhht it s a secret


----------



## ekomba

BeautifulWideEyes said:
			
		

> Hahahaaaha, I've been keeping up w/this post the last few days and thought today I would give one of the two a try btwn the MN and the Neosporin AF, well this guy kept watching me and hanging around in the aisle, and I didn't want noone to think I had jock itch, LOL. So I spinned around to the other side of the aisle and there was the Monistat/MN, *I just kept looking at it like if I stared hard enough it would just leap into my bag and noone would ever know I purchased it*, lol. I don't know why I cared what others thought about me buying the stuff, it was like I was in the spot light or something. I know one thing there both expensive but I would get my money worth from the monistat, for 9 bucks and only have to mix half w/a jar of 8oz. hair cream or to mix the whole tub w/16oz. it would last way longer than the neosporin. Now I have to work up the courage to get the nerve to use the stuff again, *and then I'll try maybe at 7am when the doors to walmart first open, * .



HAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA girl get out me too but i m like for a whole month i ve been fighting with it but each time i go with the firm intent to get it , i feel like the guy workers are watching me like i have some itch disease down there cause when u feel guilty (hum they might think its some malignant case, the way you staring them things hard)i dont know if you think you gonna steal something so u seems suspicious( i keep turning around to see whos watching and its always crowded by the register) i wish it would slide in my bag too!!!!!


----------



## Isis

Ekomba and BeautifulWideEyes - you're crazy!   I do understand though.  

Usually it's when we don't want anyone to see us  , or see us do something or buy something, that it seems like everyone and their mama is looking!  Many times they really are watching!   

It can be unnerving. Now I just smile at them and go on about my business.


----------



## carolina_belle

Too funny. The same thing happened to me today. I couldn't remember the name of the product today in Wal-Mart. I just remembered something about AF. There was a cute guy in the health aid section and we made eye contact and smiled. After that, I just couldn't stand there eyeballing the vaginal cremes. I didn't want him thinking "This girl is seriously studying" and I knew it would take me a while because I couldn't remember what I was looking for.

I ended up buying Lotrimin AF, antifungal creme, in the foot care section. It's for athlete's foot and has 1% clotrimazole. Will this work or should I take it back.


----------



## LaNecia

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> Monistat. I ain't afraid to buy it


 
 Me neither but these ladies have me !!


----------



## Sade7

carolina_belle said:
			
		

> I ended up buying Lotrimin AF, antifungal creme, in the foot care section. It's for athlete's foot and has 1% clotrimazole. Will this work or should I take it back.



This will work fine, in fact it is what I use when I don't use monistat.  Wal-Mart has it for about $1 per tube (off brand) in the foot care section.  Antifungals are pretty much the same.


----------



## carolina_belle

Great! Next time, I'll pick up the generic brand because the price is kind of high.


----------



## BSweet

im spending like $7 a week on this neosporin AF...i go through 1a week...


----------



## LondonDiva

To the UK ladies.  Purchase the Daktarin in the green and white tube.  I got the 15g tube from the pharmacy in Superdrug for £3.89, today i went in to get some more and asked if they had a bigger tube.  The 30g one was only £1.00 more expensive for double the amount of cream at £4.99 so I say to ask at the pharmacy for this one.  They may not have it out on the shop floor.  The Daktatin Gold doesn't have MN as the active ingredient, you just want the 30g tube of Daktarin.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I would've gottn the lotrimans Af if I'd known. I brought all the neoporin AFs in Eckards.  The lady just rang up the stuff. I knew she was itchin to ask me why u buy us all out....'m gonna start using MTG again too. The more help I get the better.


----------



## LipGlassHoney

Well I said that I was going to keep this a HUGE secret that I was even THINKING about using this but it's out now because I just have to share this.  I'm not sure if this is even big news but I just bought a 30gm tube for $2.80 at Osco Drug.  I asked the pharmacist if she had a bigger tube of miconazole nitrate and she went and got it for me.  She even said that I could buy them anytime I want but to call first to be sure she has them and if not she will order them for me.  I haven't started yet but I'm glad I don't have to pay a lot for it if it doesn't work for me.  I will keep you posted in pictures.

ETA: This is the 2% miconazole nitrate.


----------



## HoneyDew

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I've been scratching my head all day which I don't think is too cute.




I feel you. I do Desktop Support and I was at work sitting at this guys desk fixing his computer.  He was sitting in the chair on the other side of his desk.  I scratched my head a couple of times and then I looked up at him staring at me.  I bet he was thinking about wiping his desk down with Lysol after that!  I have to watch what I do.


----------



## HoneyDew

BSweet said:
			
		

> im spending like $7 a week on this neosporin AF...i go through 1a week...




I bought some $1 off coupons from Ebay to help.  I also bought 2 tubes from one ebay seller for $4.


----------



## HoneyDew

oh, guys I meant to tell you,

Now my BF has been calling me "Fast Actin' Tinactin" because I have been putting Neosporin AF on my scalp.  

I think Tinactin is for Athlete's foot too, but that is what he has been calling me.


----------



## beadedgirl

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> oh, guys I meant to tell you,
> 
> Now my BF has been calling me "Fast Actin' Tinactin" because I have been putting Neosporin AF on my scalp.
> 
> I think Tinactin is for Athlete's foot too, but that is what he has been calling me.


 

   THATS TOOO FUNNY.......I BET THE MANUFACTURER IS GONNA WONDER WHY THE SURGE IN NEOSPORIN AF SALES!!!!!!!!........HELL I SHOULD CONTACT THEM PEOPLE AND TELL 'EM..HEY,PLEASE START PRODUCING THIS CREAM IN A LARGER TUBE!!!!


----------



## sareca

LipGlassHoney said:
			
		

> Well I said that I was going to keep this a HUGE secret that I was even THINKING about using this but it's out now because I just have to share this. I'm not sure if this is even big news but I just bought a 30gm tube for $2.80 at Osco Drug. I asked the pharmacist if she had a bigger tube of miconazole nitrate and she went and got it for me. She even said that I could buy them anytime I want but to call first to be sure she has them and if not she will order them for me. I haven't started yet but I'm glad I don't have to pay a lot for it if it doesn't work for me. I will keep you posted in pictures.
> 
> ETA: This is the 2% miconazole nitrate.



 Ok, I feel stupid.   I used to buy sunscreen way below cost from the pharmacist.


----------



## naturaline

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> To the UK ladies.  Purchase the Daktarin in the green and white tube.  I got the 15g tube from the pharmacy in Superdrug for £3.89, today i went in to get some more and asked if they had a bigger tube.  The 30g one was only £1.00 more expensive for double the amount of cream at £4.99 so I say to ask at the pharmacy for this one.  They may not have it out on the shop floor.  The Daktatin Gold doesn't have MN as the active ingredient, you just want the 30g tube of Daktarin.


thanks!!! im off to superdrug monday.


----------



## Phoenix

beadedgirl said:
			
		

> THATS TOOO FUNNY.......*I BET THE MANUFACTURER IS GONNA WONDER WHY THE SURGE IN NEOSPORIN AF SALES!!!!!!!!*........HELL I SHOULD CONTACT THEM PEOPLE AND TELL 'EM..HEY,PLEASE START PRODUCING THIS CREAM IN A LARGER TUBE!!!!



And if this turns out to work and ladies start abandoning their MTG , I know Shapley's is gonna be sick.  I'm sure we make up a LARGE portion of their sales.


----------



## SparklingFlame

I have been using MN 2% for 3 days now. Am I the only one who notices lil tingles/heat right after applying? I amsure thats the sign that its working. My, thats fast!


----------



## HoneyDew

naturallady said:
			
		

> I have been using MN 2% for 3 days now. Am I the only one who notices lil tingles/heat right after applying? I amsure thats the sign that its working. My, thats fast!



Yes, I feel it the day after applying it.

Sometimes, I feel a little heat instantly and then the tingles the next day.

For me, it is much more noticable the day after a shampoo.


----------



## SparklingFlame

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Yes, I feel it the day after applying it.
> 
> Sometimes, I feel a little heat instantly and then the tingles the next day.
> 
> For me, it is much more noticable the day after a shampoo.


Yeah, I made sure my scalp was CLEAN before I started using it. The heat and the tingles dont last that long and its not intense so thats good.


----------



## glamazon386

BeautifulWideEyes said:
			
		

> Hahahaaaha, I've been keeping up w/this post the last few days and thought today I would give one of the two a try btwn the MN and the Neosporin AF, well this guy kept watching me and hanging around in the aisle, and I didn't want noone to think I had jock itch, LOL. So I spinned around to the other side of the aisle and there was the Monistat/MN, I just kept looking at it like if I stared hard enough it would just leap into my bag and noone would ever know I purchased it, lol. I don't know why I cared what others thought about me buying the stuff, it was like I was in the spot light or something. I know one thing there both expensive but I would get my money worth from the monistat, for 9 bucks and only have to mix half w/a jar of 8oz. hair cream or to mix the whole tub w/16oz. it would last way longer than the neosporin. Now I have to work up the courage to get the nerve to use the stuff again, and then I'll try maybe at 7am when the doors to walmart first open,  .



  I felt the same way.  I had to buy the Neo Jock Itch one yesterday out the supermarket because they were out of the Athlete's Foot one.  I was a little skeptical about taking the athlete's foot one up there the first day too.  I was looking all around making sure no one saw me.  The Jock itch one was on sale bc they were discontinuing it but I didn't want people to think I had JI so I bought the AF one.  The JI was on sale for $4 and something yesterday and that's the cheapest I've seen it.  Both Neosporin AF's were 8.99 in walgreens and 7.99 in rite aid.  Most places have them for like $5.74 regular price. I haven't been able to find a knock off anywhere.  Maybe I should go back and scoop the rest of the JI one from the market before they're gone since they're on sale. They only had like 3 left.


----------



## EishBuhgeish

I started this whole Neo AF (athletes foot) creme regimne, then it came up missing for a couple of weeks. Turns out, my father came and took it out my bathroom. Guess he mistaked it for his, even though it was in my bathroom....erplexed


----------



## HoneyDew

Ok, ladies, the Giant near my house is completely out of Neosporin AF.  When I first started doing this a few months ago, they were always in stock.  Now - not ONE SINGLE TUBE!  I know the last time I was in there, they had about a half dozen on the shelf.

What’s going on?!?  

And I agree with everyone else, I can go through a tube a week, I wonder if the knock offs are as good.

Well, I reluctantly bought some Monistat 3.  I have to say, I don’t like it.  Way too thick and drying, in my opinion.

I need to find more of my Neosporin AF or try some Lotriman AF instead.  Neosporin AF actually makes my scalp less dry.


----------



## Keen

EishBuhgeish said:
			
		

> I started this whole Neo AF (athletes foot) creme regimne, then it came up missing for a couple of weeks. Turns out, my father came and took it out my bathroom. Guess he mistaked it for his, even though it was in my bathroom....erplexed



 This is funny. Are you going to tell him that's yours?


----------



## glamazon386

Keen said:
			
		

> This is funny. Are you going to tell him that's yours?



I wouldn't. I'd just secretly take it back.


----------



## EishBuhgeish

Keen said:
			
		

> This is funny. Are you going to tell him that's yours?


 
Probably not. If I see it in his bathroom again, I'll take back AGAIN. Besides, I dont want to get on his bad side when it comes to his hygiene products. I eyed some of his products and he's got quite a bit of products containing our magical ingredient  .... 

Reminds me of a question I wanted to ask you all...
Has anyone tried the MN spray? He's got a full can of that in his armoire that I'm looking to try out.....


----------



## EMJazzy

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> oh, guys I meant to tell you,
> 
> Now my BF has been calling me "Fast Actin' Tinactin" because I have been putting Neosporin AF on my scalp.
> 
> I think Tinactin is for Athlete's foot too, but that is what he has been calling me.


 
That is too funny!


----------



## EMJazzy

Phoenix said:
			
		

> And if this turns out to work and ladies start abandoning their MTG , I know Shapley's is gonna be sick. I'm sure we make up a LARGE portion of their sales.


 
OK?!?!?! How about that!!!


----------



## EMJazzy

I got some mad growth going on over here!!!  I absolutely LOVE the cream mix I'm using!!!! I still haven't braided my hair but my twists are *definitely* MUCH longer....my "regular" fro is turning into a BAA!! At this rate I will make it to bsl long before Dec 2007.  

I'm still taking pictures....I'll post them soon!


----------



## Sade7

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> I got some mad growth going on over here!!!  I absolutely LOVE the cream mix I'm using!!!! I still haven't braided my hair but my twists are *definitely* MUCH longer....my "regular" fro is turning into a BAA!! At this rate I will make it to bsl long before Dec 2007.
> 
> I'm still taking pictures....I'll post them soon!



Congratulations!!  I'm still growing like crazy over here too.  Time to perm again.


----------



## Keen

Sade7 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!  I'm still growing like crazy over here too.  Time to perm again.



Yall really going to make me get this?


----------



## HoneyDew

Sade7 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!  I'm still growing like crazy over here too.  Time to perm again.




I am so glad to hear about everyone's growth.

Now I don't feel like such a nut job when using this stuff.


----------



## cecepassion

My nape is growing big time


----------



## JazzyDez

Keen said:
			
		

> Yall really going to make me get this?


 
thats what i'm saying!! now we gonna have peeps walking around with itching privates and foot corrosion because we want to grow hair faster  

Don't get it twisted, I just came from CVS with my 2%  

 but only you ladies know that!


----------



## EishBuhgeish

Ooo, guess what yall??

I went to the dollar store to pick up some more ORS packs and found Dollar General brand Miconazole Nitrate Cream 2%-  for 5 bucks a tube! But get this- the tube was 45grams /1.59 oz!!  Thats three times the amount that Neo AF gives you! (rough estimate). If you ladies live in PG county, MD-I'm talking bout the Dollar General right next to the Auto Zone and across the street from the Post Office on Marlboro Pike.

I just had to share that with yall...I considered this to be a big find since MN seems to be mysteriously disappearing off shelves...


----------



## *Frisky*

EishBuhgeish said:
			
		

> Ooo, guess what yall??
> 
> I went to the dollar store to pick up some more ORS packs and found Dollar General brand Miconazole Nitrate Cream 2%- for 5 bucks a tube! But get this- the tube was 45grams /1.59 oz!!  Thats three times the amount that Neo AF gives you! (rough estimate). If you ladies live in PG county, MD-I'm talking bout the Dollar General right next to the Auto Zone and across the street from the Post Office on Marlboro Pike.
> 
> I just had to share that with yall...I considered this to be a big find since MN seems to be mysteriously disappearing off shelves...


 
Thanks for the info..I live in PG county and have no idea where you are talking about I will have to try and find one somewhere...


----------



## glamazon386

marie170 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info..I live in PG county and have no idea where you are talking about I will have to try and find one somewhere...



Yeah I'm in PG too at school.  I might have to find that store when I get off this afternoon...


----------



## NYHoney

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> I got some mad growth going on over here!!!  I absolutely LOVE the cream mix I'm using!!!! I still haven't braided my hair but my twists are *definitely* MUCH longer....my "regular" fro is turning into a BAA!! At this rate I will make it to bsl long before Dec 2007.
> 
> I'm still taking pictures....I'll post them soon!


 

Do you mind sharing what the cream mix you are using is made out of?

Thank you!


----------



## Undefeated Queen

NYHoney said:
			
		

> Do you mind sharing what the cream mix you are using is made out of?
> 
> Thank you!



Hi. I found a post in this thread that describes her mix:


I apply the cream mix straight (I don't mix with any oils just the cayenne pepper cream the cortizone cream and the MN cream) in the morning.....I apply the MTG at night before going to bed.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Undefeated Queen

Bumping this thread!


----------



## thatscuteright

EishBuhgeish said:
			
		

> Ooo, guess what yall??
> 
> I went to the dollar store to pick up some more ORS packs and found Dollar General brand Miconazole Nitrate Cream 2%-  for 5 bucks a tube! But get this- the tube was 45grams /1.59 oz!!  Thats three times the amount that Neo AF gives you! (rough estimate). If you ladies live in PG county, MD-I'm talking bout the Dollar General right next to the Auto Zone and across the street from the Post Office on Marlboro Pike.
> 
> I just had to share that with yall...I considered this to be a big find since MN seems to be mysteriously disappearing off shelves...




Thank you, I live in PG county, but I have no idea where that is


----------



## thatscuteright

EishBuhgeish said:
			
		

> Ooo, guess what yall??
> 
> I went to the dollar store to pick up some more ORS packs and found Dollar General brand Miconazole Nitrate Cream 2%-  for 5 bucks a tube! But get this- the tube was 45grams /1.59 oz!!  Thats three times the amount that Neo AF gives you! (rough estimate). If you ladies live in PG county, MD-I'm talking bout the Dollar General right next to the Auto Zone and across the street from the Post Office on Marlboro Pike.
> 
> I just had to share that with yall...I considered this to be a big find since MN seems to be mysteriously disappearing off shelves...



Umm is this the one 

Family Dollar 
6611 Marlboro Pike, District Heights, MD 20747 
(301) 736-8300


----------



## JazzyDez

And also anyone who lives near CVS they have the knockoff MN 2% (its with the monistat products). I got the 1.59oz for 5.99! Its actually 8.99 but they had 3 coupons, one for $2.00 off a 10 purch (I picked up something else) and one for $1.00 off CVS brand products. I asked the lady if they sold MN behind the pharmacy and she pointed me to monistat and also gave me the coupons.

of course I place it FACE DOWN on the counter and the cashier rings it up and places it FACE UP  . He's lucky there was no one behind me.  




			
				EishBuhgeish said:
			
		

> Ooo, guess what yall??
> 
> I went to the dollar store to pick up some more ORS packs and found Dollar General brand Miconazole Nitrate Cream 2%- for 5 bucks a tube! But get this- the tube was 45grams /1.59 oz!!  Thats three times the amount that Neo AF gives you! (rough estimate). If you ladies live in PG county, MD-I'm talking bout the Dollar General right next to the Auto Zone and across the street from the Post Office on Marlboro Pike.
> 
> I just had to share that with yall...I considered this to be a big find since MN seems to be mysteriously disappearing off shelves...


----------



## LaNecia

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> of course I place it FACE DOWN on the counter and the cashier rings it up and places it FACE UP  . He's lucky there was no one behind me.


 
WalMart....Self Check Out!!!  

It's the ONLY way to go!


----------



## JazzyDez

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> WalMart....Self Check Out!!!
> 
> It's the ONLY way to go!


 
 Girl that is genius! why didn't I think of that!! If this works out its self-checkout from now on!


----------



## KiniKakes

Sheesh, this stuff is pricey, yet goes so quickly! Has anyone tried to find it in bulk at Costco, so at least it will last longer than a week?

I may try to head out that way this wknd and will report back....


----------



## MsCounsel

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> WalMart....Self Check Out!!!
> 
> It's the ONLY way to go!


 

Sooooooo smart!!! I love it!


----------



## Doll

Undefeated Queen said:
			
		

> Hi. I found a post in this thread that describes her mix:
> 
> 
> I apply the cream mix straight (I don't mix with any oils just the cayenne pepper cream the cortizone cream and the MN cream) in the morning.....I apply the MTG at night before going to bed.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Hi Undefeated Queen, do you use the cream mix and MTG daily?


----------



## HoneyDew

Guys, 

I know it’s all been said, but I am LOVING how fuller my hair has gotten.  It is more noticeable on a weekly basis now.  Other people have started to notice, as well.  

I am not sure I will make my goal of full shoulder length by July 21 because my hair seems to be growing out and filling in more than anything else.  I know that while my hair is straight or wet, it is already shoulder length, but I wear it with a little curl in it. 

Anyway, using anti-fungal creams to boost growth is proven effective!!

I still wonder why it works so well, though.


----------



## morehairplease

vevster said:
			
		

> I'm using the Sheeps Sorrel cream mentioned in Essence. That is designed for HAIR. /images/graemlins/ooo.gif


 
hi vevster,

do you mind telling me where you purchased this & what effect it had on you hair? tia


----------



## *Frisky*

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> I know it’s all been said, but I am LOVING how fuller my hair has gotten. It is more noticeable on a weekly basis now. Other people have started to notice, as well.
> 
> I am not sure I will make my goal of full shoulder length by July 21 because my hair seems to be growing out and filling in more than anything else. I know that while my hair is straight or wet, it is already shoulder length, but I wear it with a little curl in it.
> 
> Anyway, using anti-fungal creams to boost growth is proven effective!!
> 
> I still wonder why it works so well, though.


 
Well alot of people are believers because the Neosporin AF is getting very hard to find. The store shelves are getting empty fast. A fellow board member could not find it anywhere and asked me to keep and eye out for it for her and pick it up. I was at the grocery store and they were totally out of them. I went to CVS and they only had 2 left on the shelf.


----------



## morehairplease

FlyyGyrl said:
			
		

> Is anyone using this for dermatitis? I heard that this will clear it up. Please post ur results.


 
I would like to know this also.


----------



## MsCounsel

marie170 said:
			
		

> Well alot of people are believers because the Neosporin AF is getting very hard to find. The store shelves are getting empty fast. A fellow board member could not find it anywhere and asked me to keep and eye out for it for her and pick it up. I was at the grocery store and they were totally out of them. I went to CVS and they only had 2 left on the shelf.


 
Marie170 where were you able to find it?  I'm in Columbia and couldn't find it at Walmart or CVS. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## morehairplease

ok ladies I have read through all the posts and had a question:
I have a tube of monistat cream and hydrocortisone cream now I won't be able to go to the store until some time next week....can I use both together,or seperately,just to see what happens between now and then? tia ladies


----------



## naturaline

REConsul said:
			
		

> Marie170 where were you able to find it?  I'm in Columbia and couldn't find it at Walmart or CVS.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


ohh no, do i have the right one... Daktarin daul action for athletes foot???


----------



## Undefeated Queen

Doll said:
			
		

> Hi Undefeated Queen, do you use the cream mix and MTG daily?



I used cayenne pepper mixed with neosporin AF and a little motions hairdress. I added that mix to EVOO on Sunday. My relaxer is only 4 weeks old and I got a lot of new growth.


----------



## Shimmie

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> I know it’s all been said, but I am LOVING how fuller my hair has gotten. It is more noticeable on a weekly basis now. Other people have started to notice, as well.
> 
> I am not sure I will make my goal of full shoulder length by July 21 because my hair seems to be growing out and filling in more than anything else. I know that while my hair is straight or wet, it is already shoulder length, but I wear it with a little curl in it.
> 
> Anyway, using anti-fungal creams to boost growth is proven effective!!
> 
> I still wonder why it works so well, though.


 
Hi Honeydew:  What is your regime (in other words)...do you mix your MN cream with any other solution or just use it straight.  I love that your hair is growing thicker.  That's my current goal to thicken my hair as well as grow it longer.

Thanks so much for sharing.   I thank everyone here.  God bless you.


----------



## LaNecia

After much fear and trepidation, I went and bought the dreaded Capzacin (or how ever you spell that stuff). I mixed it with the Neosporin AF...I love the texture of the two together!

I didn't experience any burning or tingling upon applications. However, this morning when I got back from the gym, things started to "heat up" a bit!   Nothing to the magnitude that I've experienced in the past. It's very bearable. 

My mixture was equal parts of both. I took photos this morning so I'm keeping track. I'll upload them to my album in a week or two.


----------



## Undefeated Queen

I think I'll just use the cayenne pepper and neosoprin AF straight without the the hairdress. It'll probably be less greasy.


----------



## *Frisky*

REConsul said:
			
		

> Marie170 where were you able to find it? I'm in Columbia and couldn't find it at Walmart or CVS.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
I found it at a CVS in Laurel...they only had 2 left.


----------



## HoneyDew

REConsul said:
			
		

> Marie170 where were you able to find it?  I'm in Columbia and couldn't find it at Walmart or CVS.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I am in Columbia, too and I agree, every place is OUT of Neosporin AF.  

I did see some at the Safeway in Kings Contrivance.


----------



## HoneyDew

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Honeydew:  What is your regime (in other words)...do you mix your MN cream with any other solution or just use it straight.  I love that your hair is growing thicker.  That's my current goal to thicken my hair as well as grow it longer.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing.   I thank everyone here.  God bless you.




I don't mix anything.  I just apply it straight and style my hair.  I like that it melts quickly.

That's all I do.


----------



## BabyImaStarr

I was reading through this thread and I decided to give this stuff a try.  Y'all weren't lyin when y'all said that this Neosporin AF was hard to find.  I went to a CVS in Downtown DC near my job and there was only one sad little box left and that was hidden behind some other stuff!!  I either foiled the plans of a fellow LHCFer or someone with really itchy feet!!


----------



## ChocoKitty

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Sheesh, this stuff is pricey, yet goes so quickly! Has anyone tried to find it in bulk at *Costco*, so at least it will last longer than a week?
> 
> I may try to head out that way this wknd and will report back....


 
Hmmm...  Let a sista know if you find this to be true.


----------



## HoneyDew

BabyImaStarr said:
			
		

> I was reading through this thread and I decided to give this stuff a try.  Y'all weren't lyin when y'all said that this Neosporin AF was hard to find.  I went to a CVS in Downtown DC near my job and there was only one sad little box left and that was hidden behind some other stuff!!  I either foiled the plans of a fellow LHCFer or someone with really itchy feet!!




Girl, I am having the same problem.  We have wiped out the Neosporin AF supply in the entire DC/MD/VA area!!!


----------



## HoneyDew

Hey guys check this product out:

http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100334&navAction=jump&navCount=2&id=prod1525927

Remedy Anti-fungal cream

Active Ingredients 
Miconazole Nitrate 2% 
Ingredients 
Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice , Ascorbic Acid , Ascorbyl Palmitate Vitamin C , Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride , Cetyl Dimethicone , Cholecalciferol Vitamin D3 , Citric Acid , Diazolidinyl Urea , Fragrance , Glycerine , Glycine Soja Oil Soybean , Glycine , Hydroxytyrosol , L-Cysteine , L-Proline , L-Taurine , Methylparaben , Methylsulfonoylmethane , Niacinamide Vitamin B3 , Olea Europaea Fruit Oil Olive , PEG-8 , Polyquaternium-37 , PPG-1 Trideceth-6 , Propylene Glycol Dicaprylate Dicaprate , Propylene Glycol , Propylparaben , Pyridoxine Vitamin B6 , Retinyl Palmitate Vitamin A , Tocopherol , Water , Zea Mays Oil Corn


----------



## Undefeated Queen

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Hey guys check this product out:
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100334&navAction=jump&navCount=2&id=prod1525927
> 
> Remedy Anti-fungal cream
> 
> Active Ingredients
> Miconazole Nitrate 2%
> Ingredients
> Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice , Ascorbic Acid , Ascorbyl Palmitate Vitamin C , Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride , Cetyl Dimethicone , Cholecalciferol Vitamin D3 , Citric Acid , Diazolidinyl Urea , Fragrance , Glycerine , Glycine Soja Oil Soybean , Glycine , Hydroxytyrosol , L-Cysteine , L-Proline , L-Taurine , Methylparaben , Methylsulfonoylmethane , Niacinamide Vitamin B3 , Olea Europaea Fruit Oil Olive , PEG-8 , Polyquaternium-37 , PPG-1 Trideceth-6 , Propylene Glycol Dicaprylate Dicaprate , Propylene Glycol , Propylparaben , Pyridoxine Vitamin B6 , Retinyl Palmitate Vitamin A , Tocopherol , Water , Zea Mays Oil Corn



It sounds good. It has MSM in it.


----------



## Lucie

LionsMane said:
			
		

> You can't possibly be serious... are you sure you don't have this mixed up with MINOXODIL?
> 
> Unless you and your mother have a ringworm on your scalp, I don't see how this is benefitting you at all.
> 
> For those of you falling for this if that's what she meant... you must be on crack.


 
Harsh


----------



## *Frisky*

This looks like straight Miconazole Nitrate with no other ingredients...


http://www.nutricraze.com/product_info.php?products_id=11190


----------



## HoneyDew

PrettyHaitian said:
			
		

> Harsh




I know, but look at the date on that - sometime in 2003.

At this point, it is not a matter of "falling" for anything, if it ever was.

I think we are all smart enough to make wise choices about things.

At this point, it is proven and researched to be helpful.

Anti-fungals are being used to help with hair growth - anyone can google it.

I always tell people to research Nizoral to get more info, there are some studies floating around about it.


----------



## HoneyDew

marie170 said:
			
		

> This looks like straight Miconazole Nitrate with no other ingredients...
> 
> 
> http://www.nutricraze.com/product_info.php?products_id=11190




I am sure it has something else in it - some kind of base.  They seemto be only listing the active ingredient.


----------



## *Frisky*

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I am sure it has something else in it - some kind of base. They seemto be only listing the active ingredient.


 
I think it is straight Miconazole Nitrate because that is the actual name of the product "Miconazole Nitrate" and usually when there are other ingredients doesn't it say "Active ingredient" not just "Ingredients?"  

Maybe I will call and see if I can find out more info...but this might be the way to go...it is super cheap.


----------



## *Frisky*

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I know, but look at the date on that - sometime in 2003.
> 
> At this point, it is not a matter of "falling" for anything, if it ever was.
> 
> I think we are all smart enough to make wise choices about things.
> 
> At this point, it is proven and researched to be helpful.
> 
> Anti-fungals are being used to help with hair growth - anyone can google it.
> 
> I always tell people to research Nizoral to get more info, there are some studies floating around about it.


 
I wouldn't have even lowered myself to respond to that comment. Once again if you don't like the thread..stay out of it and keep it moving.


----------



## mblake8

marie170 said:
			
		

> I think it is straight Miconazole Nitrate because that is the actual name of the product "Miconazole Nitrate" and usually when there are other ingredients doesn't it say "Active ingredient" not just "Ingredients?"
> 
> Maybe I will call and see if I can find out more info...but this might be the way to go...it is super cheap.


I found this on ebay for a 1.77 a tube!!! and i just brought like 10 boxes of AF cream. O well now i know. LOL


----------



## *Frisky*

mblake8 said:
			
		

> I found this on ebay for a 1.77 a tube!!! and i just brought like 10 boxes of AF cream. O well now i know. LOL


 
Dang for real!!! That is even cheaper than the 2.83 on this website.


----------



## HoneyDew

mblake8 said:
			
		

> I found this on ebay for a 1.77 a tube!!! and i just brought like 10 boxes of AF cream. O well now i know. LOL




10 boxes!!! No wonder we can't find it anywhere!  

Well, I am going to try that cream from Walgreens.  It has amino acids in it so it looks pretty interesting.


----------



## naturaline

naturaline said:
			
		

> ohh no, do i have the right one... Daktarin daul action for athletes foot???


please help lol....


----------



## HoneyDew

naturaline said:
			
		

> please help lol....




Does it have Miconazole Nitrate?  Some of these creams out here have another 'zole ingredient but, they are all anti-fungal.


----------



## naturaline

yes it says miconazole nitrate 2%. so i thinks it should be ok? its just that, i read LondonDiva said she has the green one and mine is yellow and blue.


----------



## mblake8

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> 10 boxes!!! No wonder we can't find it anywhere!
> 
> Well, I am going to try that cream from Walgreens.  It has amino acids in it so it looks pretty interesting.


I ordered mine off of ebay  i cant find any anywhere either!


----------



## mblake8

here is the link to the seller on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/MICONAZOLE-NITR...ryZ31822QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem its a 1.77 and the have 149 available


----------



## *Frisky*

mblake8 said:
			
		

> here is the link to the seller on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MICONAZOLE-NITRATE-CRM-Size-1-OZ_W0QQitemZ9507824186QQcategoryZ31822QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem its a 1.77 and the have 149 available


 
I ordered mine from that other site and got 10...I would have saved 9.00 if I had of ordered from Ebay...still not a bad price considering.


----------



## HoneyDew

naturaline said:
			
		

> yes it says miconazole nitrate 2%. so i thinks it should be ok? its just that, i read LondonDiva said she has the green one and mine is yellow and blue.




That is the same with the US's Neosporin AF.    There is a yellow and blue one and a green one but they are both the same.  I think it is just marketing.


----------



## Lucie

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I know, but look at the date on that - sometime in 2003.
> 
> At this point, it is not a matter of "falling" for anything, if it ever was.
> 
> I think we are all smart enough to make wise choices about things.
> 
> At this point, it is proven and researched to be helpful.
> 
> Anti-fungals are being used to help with hair growth - anyone can google it.
> 
> I always tell people to research Nizoral to get more info, there are some studies floating around about it.


 
LOL, I did not look at the date. Is anyone in NY having a problem finding Neosporin AF?

I thank you many times for this thread. When I get paid, it's ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsCounsel

marie170 said:
			
		

> I found it at a CVS in Laurel...they only had 2 left.


 
 Which one????


----------



## MsCounsel

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I am in Columbia, too and I agree, every place is OUT of Neosporin AF.
> 
> I did see some at the Safeway in Kings Contrivance.


 
I totally will be on the look out!  Thanks


----------



## cecepassion

I'm going to check Walmart,to see if their still 1.50.


----------



## ChocoKitty

Update on Costco pricing...
http://www.costco.com/Pharmacy/frameset.asp?trg=HCFrame.asp&hcban=Banner.asp&hctar=DrugInfo.asp&log=&rxbox=&fromscript=1&qf=&srch=miconazole%20nitrate&Drug=MONISTAT-DERM&Article=MONISTAT-DERM


----------



## KiniKakes

Went by Duane Reede and finally picked up a few packs of the Neosporin AF!  Yaaaay!!!!! _But_ it was $5.99, which was NOT cool.  I will not be buying this again unless its on sale, or if I get some really bomb coupons, OR if I find my hair is growing out of control like a weed.


----------



## glamazon386

This is OT but I never noticed that there were so many DC/MD/VA ladies in this thread. What's up ladies?  Now let me get back to applying my Neosporin AF


----------



## *Frisky*

REConsul said:
			
		

> Which one????


 
I think its in Laurel...off of 197


----------



## *Frisky*

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> This is OT but I never noticed that there were so many DC/MD/VA ladies in this thread. What's up ladies?  Now let me get back to applying my Neosporin AF


 
Hi...are you having luck finding it in BMore?


----------



## glamazon386

marie170 said:
			
		

> Hi...are you having luck finding it in BMore?



Yeah it hasn't been out in any of the stores I went to when I was at home over the weekend. It's just been expensive.  The cheapest I've found it is on sale for $4.72 in Shoppers.  Walgreens and Rite Aid had the nerve to want $8.99 and $7.99. Maybe I'll check the CVS out here. I'm at school in College Park for the moment.


----------



## *Frisky*

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Yeah it hasn't been out in any of the stores I went to when I was at home over the weekend. It's just been expensive. The cheapest I've found it is on sale for $4.72 in Shoppers. Walgreens and Rite Aid had the nerve to want $8.99 and $7.99. Maybe I'll check the CVS out here. I'm at school in College Park for the moment.


 
That is entirely too much to pay for what you get in that little tube. You should check out the ebay or the website I found that has Miconazole Nitrate for 2.83 a tube and its 1oz, the Neosporin is only .5 oz I think.


----------



## MsCounsel

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> This is OT but I never noticed that there were so many DC/MD/VA ladies in this thread. What's up ladies?  Now let me get back to applying my Neosporin AF


 
Too funny, I was thinking the same thing!!!!


----------



## MsCounsel

marie170 said:
			
		

> I think its in Laurel...off of 197


 

Cool.  I will search and locate.  I'm on a mission.....


----------



## glamazon386

marie170 said:
			
		

> That is entirely too much to pay for what you get in that little tube. You should check out the ebay or the website I found that has Miconazole Nitrate for 2.83 a tube and its 1oz, the Neosporin is only .5 oz I think.



Yeah I need to find a cheaper alternative bc this tube is almost gone and it's only wednesday...  I'd better see some growth soon


----------



## Shimmie

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> thats what i'm saying!! now we gonna have peeps walking around with itching privates and foot corrosion because we want to grow hair faster
> 
> Don't get it twisted, I just came from CVS with my 2%
> 
> but only you ladies know that!


 

Question:   Has anyone used the Neosporin for Jock Itch?  I saw this at several places (CVS, Rite Aid & Giant Food Store) when I was trying to find the Neosporin AF.  I didn't want to by the 'JI' formula, though.  I just felt so embarrassed to even pick it up.   

*HOWEVER,* if it works the same as the 'AF'...I'll just pray up the courage to by it.. The 'AF' seems to be limited in stock.  I like that it 'melts' so easily into the scalp as Honeydew shared with us.   After reading the posts and seeing the cost of the Monistat, I'm electing for the Neosporin.  

Thanks angels...


----------



## joyous

I've been trying to avoid this, but I think I'm going to break down and try the Neosporin AF.


----------



## EMJazzy

BabyImaStarr said:
			
		

> I was reading through this thread and I decided to give this stuff a try. Y'all weren't lyin when y'all said that this Neosporin AF was hard to find. I went to a CVS in Downtown DC near my job and there was only one sad little box left and that was hidden behind some other stuff!! I either foiled the plans of a fellow LHCFer or someone with really itchy feet!!


----------



## EMJazzy

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Hey guys check this product out:
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100334&navAction=jump&navCount=2&id=prod1525927
> 
> Remedy Anti-fungal cream
> 
> Active Ingredients
> Miconazole Nitrate 2%
> Ingredients
> Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice , Ascorbic Acid , Ascorbyl Palmitate Vitamin C , Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride , Cetyl Dimethicone , Cholecalciferol Vitamin D3 , Citric Acid , Diazolidinyl Urea , Fragrance , Glycerine , Glycine Soja Oil Soybean , Glycine , Hydroxytyrosol , L-Cysteine , L-Proline , L-Taurine , Methylparaben , Methylsulfonoylmethane , Niacinamide Vitamin B3 , Olea Europaea Fruit Oil Olive , PEG-8 , Polyquaternium-37 , PPG-1 Trideceth-6 , Propylene Glycol Dicaprylate Dicaprate , Propylene Glycol , Propylparaben , Pyridoxine Vitamin B6 , Retinyl Palmitate Vitamin A , Tocopherol , Water , Zea Mays Oil Corn


 
Hmmm interesting.....off to Walgreens


----------



## glamazon386

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> Question:   Has anyone used the Neosporin for Jock Itch?  I saw this at several places (CVS, Rite Aid & Giant Food Store) when I was trying to find the Neosporin AF.  I didn't want to by the 'JI' formula, though.  I just felt so embarrassed to even pick it up.
> 
> *HOWEVER,* if it works the same as the 'AF'...I'll just pray up the courage to by it.. The 'AF' seems to be limited in stock.  I like that it 'melts' so easily into the scalp as Honeydew shared with us.   After reading the posts and seeing the cost of the Monistat, I'm electing for the Neosporin.
> 
> Thanks angels...



If you read the ingredients on the package, it's the SAME EXACT thing. Just different packaging.  I have used both.


----------



## Shimmie

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> If you read the ingredients on the package, it's the SAME EXACT thing. Just different packaging. I have used both.


 
Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> Hmmm interesting.....off to Walgreens


 
This is a large tube; 4 oz.  Three and one-half more oz's than Neosporin...


----------



## BSweet

Im in love with this ISH.....my hair looks amazing thanks to this stuff and a very needed emergencee treatment. It is SOOOOOOOOO much thicker...i have like tried everything and this is the first thing that has WORKED....i hope it doesnt stop growing..


----------



## KiniKakes

BSweet said:
			
		

> Im in love with this ISH.....my hair looks amazing thanks to this stuff and a very needed emergencee treatment. It is SOOOOOOOOO much thicker...i have like tried everything and this is the first thing that has WORKED....i hope it doesnt stop growing..


 
Im so excited to see the results of this M.N.  I've only used it once (yesterday).  Havent decided how often Im going to use it, but I love the texture and how it just melts into my scalp.  This is a far cry from MTG.  Dont get me wrong, Im not abandoning my beloved MTG.... but it sure is nice to apply this cream to the scalp and not have to go through the whole song and dance of the MTG routine (ie, change into old shirt, put towell around neck, spray from bottle, put on plastic shower cap, then knit hat, then place towells over pillow to sleep, etc.).  This M.N. makes life so much easier, so I sure hope I see the results that you guys are having!!!!


----------



## MrsQueeny

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Im so excited to see about the results of this M.N.  I've only used it once (yesterday).  Havent decided how often Im going to use it, but I love the texture and how it just melts into my scalp.  This is a far cry from MTG.  Dont get me wrong, Im not abandoning my beloved MTG.... but it sure is nice to apply this cream to the scalp and not have to go through the whole song and dance of the MTG routine (ie, change into old shirt, put towell around neck, spray from bottle, put on plastic shower cap, then knit hat, then place towells over pillow to sleep, etc.).  This M.N. makes life so much easier, so I sure hope I see the results that you guys are having!!!!


Hopefully I can add this to my regimen this weekend.  I am excited about everyone' results.  
OT: KiniKakes you are so pretty, you favor Lauren London from ATL, only cuter.  Everytime I see your pic, I think about my 7 year old because you two have a lot of the same features.  Q


----------



## HoneyDew

I am happy to hear about everyone's results!!!


----------



## Faith

BSweet said:
			
		

> Im in love with this ISH.....my hair looks amazing thanks to this stuff and a very needed emergencee treatment. It is SOOOOOOOOO much thicker...i have like tried everything and this is the first thing that has WORKED....i hope it doesnt stop growing..


What are you using Monistat or Neosporin?


----------



## KiniKakes

queeny20 said:
			
		

> Hopefully I can add this to my regimen this weekend. I am excited about everyone' results.
> OT: KiniKakes you are so pretty, you favor Lauren London from ATL, only cuter. Everytime I see your pic, I think about my 7 year old because you two have a lot of the same features. Q


 
Awww thank you!!!! *hugs* Well they say everyone has a twin out there!  I guess I am a future version of how your 7 y/o daughter will look in another 20 years!!!


----------



## EishBuhgeish

Yall aint see my post about Family Dollar having Dollar General brand MN for $5.00.  And its 3x the size of Neo AF. Dont sleep on the dollar store ladies, dont sleep.


----------



## ThinNnappy

EishBuhgeish said:
			
		

> Yall aint see my post about Family Dollar having Dollar General brand MN for $5.00. And its 3x the size of Neo AF. Dont sleep on the dollar store ladies, dont sleep.


 
LOL "dont sleep"
But are you worried about any of the other ingredients
Has anyone ever heard of long term damage from this like scalp problems
There is a walgreens brand and there is only like 5 ingredients-purified water, MN, Mineral oil, and 2 other things i dont know about, is that like the ones you all are using


----------



## MrsQueeny

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Awww thank you!!!! *hugs* Well they say everyone has a twin out there!  I guess I am a future version of how your 7 y/o daughter will look in another 20 years!!!


If that's the case, then I am going to need to get a gun, lol.  Hopefully she will have a great head on her shoulders like you seem to have and she will be alright.  She is already a very sweet and bright child.  So I am believing that GOD will take care of her.

ThinNnappy- girl I am off to check out the dollar stores today.  They just opened up a Dollar General down the street.


----------



## BSweet

Faith said:
			
		

> What are you using Monistat or Neosporin?


 
Neosporin...my friend seriously just said wow you hair looks thicker and healthier..the emergencee helped my hair...but this neosporin is where the growth is at


----------



## ThinNnappy

Does anyone think their will be any kind of chemical reaction maybe from adding miconazole to this mixture i have

Doogro grease (purple kind)
Castor oil
Wild Growth Oil
Dr. Miricales Stimulating Moisturizing Gro oil

I figure if i mix it, then i wont have to keep buying it and i will always get alittle bit to my scalp....


----------



## Blaque*Angel

*I seriously believe this stuff can grow hair, A few years ago*
*At the Dr's surgery where I work we prescribed Daktarin 2% for a young boy who had about 4 very large bald spots, they had some little spots of hard/infected skin...(maybe a fungal infection???)*

*Dr thought it was some kind of alopecia, caused by stress of his parents sticky divorce.*

*Three weeks later  after his mom applied it twice daily all the shiny bald spots had gone.*

*The "alopecia" has never returned, beautiful happy child...*


----------



## LondonDiva

It's been 4 weeks since my last relaxer and usually the new growth seems to take forever to come through. I've been using Daktarin 2% MN a few times a weeks for the best part of 2-3 weeks and I must say the new growth is definitely coming in sooner with lots of nice waves and ripples (I put that down only to the faster hair growth) but I had to check the date of my last relaxer, because at this rate I'd be lucky to stretch to the end of month 4 like I've been doing previously. I think at the end of month 2 I may have to review the possibility of relaxing again. But as of today, cause I've been feeling really sickly lately, I'm going to get back on my Liquid Aminos, daily fresh fruit smoothies, egg, Nioxin recharge and at one small portion of fish per day to boost this up.


----------



## divinefavor

Does anyone think there would be reverse effects?  For instance, you stop using it and your hair breaks.  Someone mentioned in another thread that her hair has broken off.  She also said that the only thing different that has changed in her regimen was adding the Miconazole Nitrate.  Has anyone used it and then stopped using it?  If so, what were your results?


----------



## LondonDiva

I'm sorry this is my take on it, once the hair grows out of my scalp it's how I take care of it that determines whether it breaks off or not.  I've known so many people I know say my hair keeps breaking and it's not growing, or I put this stuff on my scalp and it's good an all made my hair grow, but it's breaking.  When you start digging you find out they aren't taking care of their actual hair, just concerened with the topical potions and lotions to aid in the hair growth which do work but when all that length comes in, it's not maintained. So as the growth kicks in and the relaxers have to be more frequent then ends are breaking off just the same. I find sulphur VERY drying and that was the active ingredient in MTG that gave me a massive growth spurt, but my hair never bruck off. My friend's hair never seemed to move an inch but when I saw the hard plastic dolly brush she was using on a daily basis I wasn't surprised.  Now she's relaxed, she's telling me she wants to go blonde. I dun tell her about the breakage and nuh bodder come cryin when her hair drop off cause I won't have time to console her after I pre-warn her...anyway sorry I went OT but you catch my drift. If the hair is growing through nice and strong I don't see other than ill health or bad hair care why it'd break off.  I guess it's an easy way out to blame the product rather than yourself because you fail to keep up the routine of looking after the hair as well as the scalp. My new growth has come in so soft, not dry and barky and once that hair pushes through the follicle it's dead and won't change until I put a relaxer on it, so I don't see it breaking, it feels lovely.


----------



## divinefavor

Thanks girl!!!  What you've said makes a lot of sense.  I was just wondering what everyone's take on this was.  I was all set to buy the Neosporin and then came across this person's thread.  It kind of scared and deterred me from going to pick some up on Wednesday.




			
				LondonDiva said:
			
		

> I'm sorry this is my take on it, once the hair grows out of my scalp it's how I take care of it that determines whether it breaks off or not.  I've known so many people I know say my hair keeps breaking and it's not growing, or I put this stuff on my scalp and it's good an all made my hair grow, but it's breaking.  When you start digging you find out they aren't taking care of their actual hair, just concerened with the topical potions and lotions to aid in the hair growth which do work but when all that length comes in, it's not maintained. So as the growth kicks in and the relaxers have to be more frequent then ends are breaking off just the same. I find sulphur VERY drying and that was the active ingredient in MTG that gave me a massive growth spurt, but my hair never bruck off. My friend's hair never seemed to move an inch but when I saw the hard plastic dolly brush she was using on a daily basis I wasn't surprised.  Now she's relaxed, she's telling me she wants to go blonde. I dun tell her about the breakage and nuh bodder come cryin when her hair drop off cause I won't have time to console her after I pre-warn her...anyway sorry I went OT but you catch my drift. If the hair is growing through nice and strong I don't see other than ill health or bad hair care why it'd break off.  I guess it's an easy way out to blame the product rather than yourself because you fail to keep up the routine of looking after the hair as well as the scalp. My new growth has come in so soft, not dry and barky and once that hair pushes through the follicle it's dead and won't change until I put a relaxer on it, so I don't see it breaking, it feels lovely.


----------



## _lovelyness

Hey Londondiva, I went to boots yesterday and bought the daktarine 2%! Thanks for letting UK ladies know about it I'm happy to hear it's working for you ! that's encouraging ! Hope it does the same for me. I relaxed my hair a week ago so I hope to see some growth by week 4. Do you apply it once or twice a day? Is it supposed to tingle or not? thanks !!



			
				LondonDiva said:
			
		

> It's been 4 weeks since my last relaxer and usually the new growth seems to take forever to come through. I've been using Daktarin 2% MN a few times a weeks for the best part of 2-3 weeks and I must say the new growth is definitely coming in sooner with lots of nice waves and ripples (I put that down only to the faster hair growth) but I had to check the date of my last relaxer, because at this rate I'd be lucky to stretch to the end of month 4 like I've been doing previously. I think at the end of month 2 I may have to review the possibility of relaxing again. But as of today, cause I've been feeling really sickly lately, I'm going to get back on my Liquid Aminos, daily fresh fruit smoothies, egg, Nioxin recharge and at one small portion of fish per day to boost this up.


----------



## ayoung

I've been using for a few weeks and I too am a believer.

I thought I would have to possibly not relax the crown of my head w/ the rest b/c it grows slower. But I now have just as much in the crown as I do on the rest of my head.


----------



## Nubianrose

I feel what you all are saying about taking care of the hair that does grow...but all of you be aware of the negative effects of using MN longterm...there have been studies shown- with side effects included...just something to look into for your personal reasearch


----------



## Keen

LondonDiva[B said:
			
		

> ]I'm sorry this is my take on it, once the hair grows out of my scalp it's how I take care of it that determines whether it breaks off or not.  I've known so many people I know say my hair keeps breaking and it's not growing, or I put this stuff on my scalp and it's good an all made my hair grow, but it's breaking.  When you start digging you find out they aren't taking care of their actual hair, just concerened with the topical potions and lotions to aid in the hair growth which do work but when all that length comes in, it's not maintained. So as the growth kicks in and the relaxers have to be more frequent then ends are breaking off just the same.[/B] I find sulphur VERY drying and that was the active ingredient in MTG that gave me a massive growth spurt, but my hair never bruck off. My friend's hair never seemed to move an inch but when I saw the hard plastic dolly brush she was using on a daily basis I wasn't surprised.  Now she's relaxed, she's telling me she wants to go blonde. I dun tell her about the breakage and nuh bodder come cryin when her hair drop off cause I won't have time to console her after I pre-warn her...anyway sorry I went OT but you catch my drift. If the hair is growing through nice and strong I don't see other than ill health or bad hair care why it'd break off.  I guess it's an easy way out to blame the product rather than yourself because you fail to keep up the routine of looking after the hair as well as the scalp. My new growth has come in so soft, not dry and barky and once that hair pushes through the follicle it's dead and won't change until I put a relaxer on it, so I don't see it breaking, it feels lovely.



I'm glad you cleared that up. I was just about to day that but you said it better.


----------



## naturaline

Nubianrose said:
			
		

> I feel what you all are saying about taking care of the hair that does grow...but all of you be aware of the negative effects of using MN longterm...there have been studies shown- with side effects included...just something to look into for your personal reasearch


what are the long term side effects???


----------



## HoneyDew

Here is info about Miconazole Nitrate:
http://www.pdrhealth.com/drug_info/rxdrugprofiles/drugs/mon1273.shtml

I have done lots of research on Miconazole Nitrate and never found any info on long term effects.


----------



## Phoenix

divinefavor said:
			
		

> Does anyone think there would be reverse effects? For instance, you stop using it and your hair breaks. Someone mentioned in another thread that her hair has broken off. She also said that the only thing different that has changed in her regimen was adding the Miconazole Nitrate. Has anyone used it and then stopped using it? If so, what were your results?



Do you remember which thread is was or who posted it?  I missed that...


----------



## HoneyDew

Here one for general Anti-fungal (*azoles) meds:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/drug-information/DR202697

but, most of this is about taking it orally.

I have read some of the Nizoral studies about ketoconazole and it is advised not to take it orally, but apply it topically because of internal effects.  Apparently, Nizoral ( ketoconazole) tablets can cause serious damage to the liver in some people.  Topical application preferred.


----------



## HoneyDew

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Do you remember which thread is was or who posted it?  I missed that...




same here. i missed that.

Now, myhair does break when i have lots of new growth.  It is the reason I choose not to stretch.

Now that my hair is growing very fast, that normal "time for a touchup" breakage comes sooner.


----------



## Nubianrose

That was me- who had posted that my hair broke off (right after I received a touch-up, prolly about 2 weeks)- but like i said before I'm not sure if it had to do with the MN or not, - it was the only thing that had changed in my regime...here's a link to side effects from using MN and its derivatives topically   http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/uspdi/202156.html.... and this one is directly miconazole http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/uspdi/202156.html


----------



## Nubianrose

but all that being said, just be careful ladies...you never know


----------



## LaNecia

Thanks for all your input ladies, your persistence/dilligence in research (and sharing of your findings) are greatly appreciated!


----------



## LadyDawn

OK Ya'll - 

Just when I get started with this... 

I am usually not afraid to try new things - seems like this isn't so new with all the research and detail you guys have devoted!! I started my routine 2 days ago, after having read ALL your comments on this topic. 

You are Frightening me - I don't have hair to loose!!! Any other Negative things I need to read about


----------



## HoneyDew

I am not worried about it.

I went so far to ask my dermatologist about it and she gave me thumbs up.

She told me that she often sends patients to the drugstore to buy  Nizoral Shampoo for regrowing hair.

She did say that normally it was after some condition that caused hair loss or an actual fungal infection or something like that.  But, that if anything odd started happening to come in and see her.

She made me feel comfortable about usign it.

I did not go to her for permission because I had already made up in my mind that i was going to use it.  

It's just that i have sensitive skin and I am so afraid to use anything new and i wanted to get her opinion about it.


----------



## LadyDawn

THanks HoneyDew!

That makes me feel tons better.


----------



## divinefavor

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Do you remember which thread is was or who posted it?  I missed that...



I don't remember the name of the thread.  I wish I did, I may try to look for it.

ETA:  Sorry, I didn't see NubiaRose's post before replying.


----------



## mblake8

How long before u guys noticed the results??


----------



## morehairplease

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I have been afraid to share my progress because of how many haters are out there, but I decided to for those that are open minded.
> 
> I mean there are ladies all over the world walking around smelling of cade oil and sulfur MTG juices, but they never get any hate.
> 
> I just can't use that stuff.
> 
> I even tried mixing my own Sulfur powder and oil, but it left too much build up for the styles I like to wear. I don't like oily weighed down hair.
> 
> So, because I was skeptical too, I decided to try Miconazole Nitrate. I just can't bring myself to use Monistat, so I opted for Neosporin AF. I like the texture of it actually and it never gets in my hair.
> 
> I read all the buzz here about Miconazole Nitrate, but I got really hyped up after a neighbor of mine grew her hair pretty fast after getting it cut. I commented on how fast it grew and she said that she uses Elta creams on her scalp for a boost. Specifically *Elta Trivase and Elta Tar Lite*, she told me. I am going to try the Elta Trivase, I think. I ordered some from Ebay.
> 
> Anyway, I have been using Neosporin AF almos everyday for 2 weeks. Check my album for a picture. I will continue to track it for another month or so to see if the growth rate continues. I am still a bit skeptical.


 
Honeydew,

Did you ever order these? If so, how were they compared to NF? tia


----------



## BSweet

i keep playing with my hair..im loving the length and thickness...im like afraid im like jinxed or something and its temporary...i just want to show it off and style it...but i know i know..back to protective styling


----------



## Phoenix

Okay, I read NubianRose's post about the breakage she experienced.  So...has anyone else gotten a relaxer after using MN?  If so, what was the outcome and did you experience any breakage?


----------



## BSweet

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Okay, I read NubianRose's post about the breakage she experienced. So...has anyone else gotten a relaxer after using MN? If so, what was the outcome and did you experience any breakage?


 
bumping..do like have to stop for a lil like MTG


----------



## MeechUK

Hi Ladies,
can someone post the ingredients in this product?

MeechUK


----------



## glamazon386

Ladies, how long did it take before you started seeing new growth? I couldn't really keep track before bc I was 22 weeks post relaxer.  I relaxed last saturday and have been using the Neosporin AF twice a day this week.  When should I start seeing results? In another week or so? Just curious... I'm almost done my 2nd tube of this stuff.


----------



## Phoenix

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Ladies, how long did it take before you started seeing new growth? I couldn't really keep track before bc I was 22 weeks post relaxer. I relaxed last saturday and have been using the Neosporin AF twice a day this week. When should I start seeing results? In another week or so? Just curious... I'm almost done my 2nd tube of this stuff.



You were using MN before your relaxer, right?  Did you have any adverse effects after getting your relaxer?


----------



## LondonDiva

_lovelyness said:
			
		

> Hey Londondiva, I went to boots yesterday and bought the daktarine 2%! Thanks for letting UK ladies know about it I'm happy to hear it's working for you ! that's encouraging ! Hope it does the same for me. I relaxed my hair a week ago so I hope to see some growth by week 4. Do you apply it once or twice a day? Is it supposed to tingle or not? thanks !!



I use it once a day.  I'm thinking of doing a mix n blend and incorporating my MTG usuage back into the mix.  I really don't have time at 6am to be tending to my hair, I do all of that TLC stuff like topical applications to the scalp when I get hime from work.

I wouldn't say tingle is the right word to use, I notice some kind of sensation but it doesn't last long.  My hair itches like nobody's business though.


----------



## LaNecia

Hmmm, today marks week #2, no itchies.


----------



## glamazon386

Phoenix said:
			
		

> You were using MN before your relaxer, right?  Did you have any adverse effects after getting your relaxer?



Yeah but not consistently. I only applied it a few times. As far as adverse effects, there aren't any that I know of.  My hair also hadn't been permed in 5 1/2 months.


----------



## maryj1584

something interesting I found, was a list of antifungal essential oils. I am thinking of making a super hair concuction and I would see if I can include these. The main ones were red thyme oil and lavender, [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Chamomile[/FONT] and basil. Here is the link

http://www.aromacaring.co.uk/antifungal_table.htm


----------



## beadedgirl

maryj1584 said:
			
		

> something interesting I found, was a list of antifungal essential oils. I am thinking of making a super hair concuction and I would see if I can include these. The main ones were red thyme oil and lavender, [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Chamomile[/FONT] and basil. Here is the link
> 
> http://www.aromacaring.co.uk/antifungal_table.htm


 

*Anybody heard of burdock root oil,or burdock root supplements.I'm going to search for some more info on this,i came across burdock root oil,and one of its main benefits from burdock root oil is hair growth. *


----------



## HoneyDew

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Ladies, how long did it take before you started seeing new growth? I couldn't really keep track before bc I was 22 weeks post relaxer.  I relaxed last saturday and have been using the Neosporin AF twice a day this week.  When should I start seeing results? In another week or so? Just curious... I'm almost done my 2nd tube of this stuff.



I started noticing after the 2nd week.


----------



## Teacake

I just got my Neosporin AF yesterday. 
There's no smell, and it just blends in with the hair. So far, so good. It's easy to use, and I like that. I'll be putting some in today as well.


----------



## mona_cherie

Okay, I have an update. (kinda)

I started using the neosporin a week to 2 weeks after I got my hair relaxed.  I wasn't very consistent at the beginning, and during the second week I decided to add the 4% Monistat.  I noticed no tingles, no itching.  So three weeks post relaxer, I go to a stylist I use when my primary stylist is booked to get my hair shampooed.  They are great at doing hair and keeping it healthy, but they are in another city.  While the stylist is doing my hair, they ask me when was the last time I had my hair relaxed, I tell them 3 weeks then ask "why, does it look like it's time for one?"  The stylists replies, "yes, yes it does."  Then, as they are finishing up my hair they say to me, "you really should have gotten a relaxer today."

The fourth week I decided to do the Neosporin in the AM and the 4% in the PM, both followed by scalp massages.  My scalp began itching and tingling like crazy.  My scalp was tender, which I've noticed happens when I'm getting alot of growth.  Week 5, I could not comb through my hair.  The new growth was incredibly thick especially in the back.  I found this weird strand from the back of my head that was wavy/curly at the root, wavy/straight in the middle (I was taking MSM for a week or two) and then coily at the end before it got to the relaxed part of my hair.  I decided to stretch it out, and the not straight part was three inches. (I don't know if all that was new growth, but it was interesting).

I got a relaxer today at 5 weeks.  I decided to use my bang to track my growth.  My bang was at the end of my nose before I went into the salon.  The salon I go to believes in trimming the hair at every relaxer as a preventative measure (I don't believe in this at all, and will soon find a new salon for relaxers).  So while my hair is wet, my stylist says to me "Wow, your hair has definately grown" (she's never commented on the growth before), then proceeds to cut my hair while it's wet (she's never done that before either, she always cuts dry, as most of the stylists I've gone to do, so she can see the splits if there are any), and i was pretty sure I didn't have any split ends. I started to protest, but the hairs that I saw falling on my cover-up from her cutting were really short, so I kept my mouth shut.  Then I noticed she was taking an incrediby long time for a trim, going back over areas she had already trimmed, but me with my blind trust thought, oh she's just being really meticulous, getting hairs she didn't getting cutting in the other direction.  So I got home, my bang that I was going to use to measure my growth is now about 2 1/2 inches shorter than it was when I went in to the salon.  
So I can't say how much my hair really grew.  I don't know why she did this.  I know the back of my hair had alot more new growth than the sides, and the back is already longer than the sides, so maybe she was trying to even it up (which i didn't ask her to do and do not care about having evenly cut hair right now).  I have no idea why she cut my bang so short though.  I figured something was fishy when she began "cutting" my hair wet instead of "trimming" it dry, but i brushed my gut aside.  I mean, I can see that my hair grew a little, but I have no idea how much it really grew.
So, this stuff definately works really well.  Needless to say, I will never go to her for a relaxer again.


----------



## MrsQueeny

mona_cherie said:
			
		

> Okay, I have an update. (kinda)
> 
> I started using the neosporin a week to 2 weeks after I got my hair relaxed.  I wasn't very consistent at the beginning, and during the second week I decided to add the 4% Monistat.  I noticed no tingles, no itching.  So three weeks post relaxer, I go to a stylist I use when my primary stylist is booked to get my hair shampooed.  They are great at doing hair and keeping it healthy, but they are in another city.  While the stylist is doing my hair, they ask me when was the last time I had my hair relaxed, I tell them 3 weeks then ask "why, does it look like it's time for one?"  The stylists replies, "yes, yes it does."  Then, as they are finishing up my hair they say to me, "you really should have gotten a relaxer today."
> 
> The fourth week I decided to do the Neosporin in the AM and the 4% in the PM, both followed by scalp massages.  My scalp began itching and tingling like crazy.  My scalp was tender, which I've noticed happens when I'm getting alot of growth.  Week 5, I could not comb through my hair.  The new growth was incredibly thick especially in the back.  I found this weird strand from the back of my head that was wavy/curly at the root, wavy/straight in the middle (I was taking MSM for a week or two) and then coily at the end before it got to the relaxed part of my hair.  I decided to stretch it out, and the not straight part was three inches. (I don't know if all that was new growth, but it was interesting).
> 
> I got a relaxer today at 5 weeks.  I decided to use my bang to track my growth.  My bang was at the end of my nose before I went into the salon.  The salon I go to believes in trimming the hair at every relaxer as a preventative measure (I don't believe in this at all, and will soon find a new salon for relaxers).  So while my hair is wet, my stylist says to me "Wow, your hair has definately grown" (she's never commented on the growth before), then proceeds to cut my hair while it's wet (she's never done that before either, she always cuts dry, as most of the stylists I've gone to do, so she can see the splits if there are any), and i was pretty sure I didn't have any split ends. I started to protest, but the hairs that I saw falling on my cover-up from her cutting were really short, so I kept my mouth shut.  Then I noticed she was taking an incrediby long time for a trim, going back over areas she had already trimmed, but me with my blind trust thought, oh she's just being really meticulous, getting hairs she didn't getting cutting in the other direction.  So I got home, my bang that I was going to use to measure my growth is now about 2 1/2 inches shorter than it was when I went in to the salon.
> So I can't say how much my hair really grew.  I don't know why she did this.  I know the back of my hair had alot more new growth than the sides, and the back is already longer than the sides, so maybe she was trying to even it up (which i didn't ask her to do and do not care about having evenly cut hair right now).  I have no idea why she cut my bang so short though.  I figured something was fishy when she began "cutting" my hair wet instead of "trimming" it dry, but i brushed my gut aside.  I mean, I can see that my hair grew a little, but I have no idea how much it really grew.
> So, this stuff definately works really well.  Needless to say, I will never go to her for a relaxer again.



Yeah girl I would go to someone else.  Whenever I used to get my hair relaxed, my stylist always asked if I wanted a trim first and always did it in a mirror so I could see how much.  There were times when I did not need a trim and she did not trim it.  I just think some stylists are just a little too quick to trim hair.  Hopefully you will be able to use your current length as a guide to track your progress. Q


----------



## glamazon386

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I started noticing after the 2nd week.



Thanks Honeydew!


----------



## glamazon386

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I started noticing after the 2nd week.



Thanks Honeydew!


----------



## HoneyDew

mona_cherie said:
			
		

> Okay, I have an update. (kinda)
> 
> I started using the neosporin a week to 2 weeks after I got my hair relaxed.  I wasn't very consistent at the beginning, and during the second week I decided to add the 4% Monistat.  I noticed no tingles, no itching.  So three weeks post relaxer, I go to a stylist I use when my primary stylist is booked to get my hair shampooed.  They are great at doing hair and keeping it healthy, but they are in another city.  While the stylist is doing my hair, they ask me when was the last time I had my hair relaxed, I tell them 3 weeks then ask "why, does it look like it's time for one?"  The stylists replies, "yes, yes it does."  Then, as they are finishing up my hair they say to me, "you really should have gotten a relaxer today."
> 
> The fourth week I decided to do the Neosporin in the AM and the 4% in the PM, both followed by scalp massages.  My scalp began itching and tingling like crazy.  My scalp was tender, which I've noticed happens when I'm getting alot of growth.  Week 5, I could not comb through my hair.  The new growth was incredibly thick especially in the back.  I found this weird strand from the back of my head that was wavy/curly at the root, wavy/straight in the middle (I was taking MSM for a week or two) and then coily at the end before it got to the relaxed part of my hair.  I decided to stretch it out, and the not straight part was three inches. (I don't know if all that was new growth, but it was interesting).
> 
> I got a relaxer today at 5 weeks.  I decided to use my bang to track my growth.  My bang was at the end of my nose before I went into the salon.  The salon I go to believes in trimming the hair at every relaxer as a preventative measure (I don't believe in this at all, and will soon find a new salon for relaxers).  So while my hair is wet, my stylist says to me "Wow, your hair has definately grown" (she's never commented on the growth before), then proceeds to cut my hair while it's wet (she's never done that before either, she always cuts dry, as most of the stylists I've gone to do, so she can see the splits if there are any), and i was pretty sure I didn't have any split ends. I started to protest, but the hairs that I saw falling on my cover-up from her cutting were really short, so I kept my mouth shut.  Then I noticed she was taking an incrediby long time for a trim, going back over areas she had already trimmed, but me with my blind trust thought, oh she's just being really meticulous, getting hairs she didn't getting cutting in the other direction.  So I got home, my bang that I was going to use to measure my growth is now about 2 1/2 inches shorter than it was when I went in to the salon.
> So I can't say how much my hair really grew.  I don't know why she did this.  I know the back of my hair had alot more new growth than the sides, and the back is already longer than the sides, so maybe she was trying to even it up (which i didn't ask her to do and do not care about having evenly cut hair right now).  I have no idea why she cut my bang so short though.  I figured something was fishy when she began "cutting" my hair wet instead of "trimming" it dry, but i brushed my gut aside.  I mean, I can see that my hair grew a little, but I have no idea how much it really grew.
> So, this stuff definately works really well.  Needless to say, I will never go to her for a relaxer again.




Great post.

Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## aqualung

Update:

I've been mixing MN 4% and 2% with Surge for about a month now, and I have a lot of new growth. 

I'm 9 weeks past relaxer now and the new growth is tightly coiled, so it's tough to gauge the actual length. I'll get a touch up soon and continue this all summer to get back to bra strap length.

Not suggesting that anyone else dump Neosporin and/or Monistat in their Surge. Not suggesting that at all.


----------



## HoneyDew

aqualung said:
			
		

> Not suggesting that anyone else dump Neosporin and/or Monistat in their Surge. Not suggesting that at all.




Now that is taking it to another level! 

Do the creams dissolve in the Surge?  Do you have to mix it everytime?

I cannot use liquid/wet products on my hair between washes because my hair would look at hot mess.  How do you wear your hair.  Do you ever get any build up.

I just massage a little Neosporin AF cream on my scalp once nightly and I am getting GREAT growth.  I can't imagine how much growth you must be getting.


----------



## EMJazzy

mona_cherie said:
			
		

> Okay, I have an update. (kinda)
> 
> I started using the neosporin a week to 2 weeks after I got my hair relaxed. I wasn't very consistent at the beginning, and during the second week I decided to add the 4% Monistat. I noticed no tingles, no itching. So three weeks post relaxer, I go to a stylist I use when my primary stylist is booked to get my hair shampooed. They are great at doing hair and keeping it healthy, but they are in another city. While the stylist is doing my hair, they ask me when was the last time I had my hair relaxed, I tell them 3 weeks then ask "why, does it look like it's time for one?" The stylists replies, "yes, yes it does." Then, as they are finishing up my hair they say to me, "you really should have gotten a relaxer today."
> 
> The fourth week I decided to do the Neosporin in the AM and the 4% in the PM, both followed by scalp massages. My scalp began itching and tingling like crazy. My scalp was tender, which I've noticed happens when I'm getting alot of growth. Week 5, I could not comb through my hair. The new growth was incredibly thick especially in the back. I found this weird strand from the back of my head that was wavy/curly at the root, wavy/straight in the middle (I was taking MSM for a week or two) and then coily at the end before it got to the relaxed part of my hair. I decided to stretch it out, and the not straight part was three inches. (I don't know if all that was new growth, but it was interesting).
> 
> I got a relaxer today at 5 weeks. I decided to use my bang to track my growth. My bang was at the end of my nose before I went into the salon. The salon I go to believes in trimming the hair at every relaxer as a preventative measure (I don't believe in this at all, and will soon find a new salon for relaxers). So while my hair is wet, my stylist says to me "Wow, your hair has definately grown" (she's never commented on the growth before), then proceeds to cut my hair while it's wet (she's never done that before either, she always cuts dry, as most of the stylists I've gone to do, so she can see the splits if there are any), and i was pretty sure I didn't have any split ends. I started to protest, but the hairs that I saw falling on my cover-up from her cutting were really short, so I kept my mouth shut. Then I noticed she was taking an incrediby long time for a trim, going back over areas she had already trimmed, but me with my blind trust thought, oh she's just being really meticulous, getting hairs she didn't getting cutting in the other direction. So I got home, my bang that I was going to use to measure my growth is now about 2 1/2 inches shorter than it was when I went in to the salon.
> So I can't say how much my hair really grew. I don't know why she did this. I know the back of my hair had alot more new growth than the sides, and the back is already longer than the sides, so maybe she was trying to even it up (which i didn't ask her to do and do not care about having evenly cut hair right now). I have no idea why she cut my bang so short though. I figured something was fishy when she began "cutting" my hair wet instead of "trimming" it dry, but i brushed my gut aside. I mean, I can see that my hair grew a little, but I have no idea how much it really grew.
> So, this stuff definately works really well. Needless to say, I will never go to her for a relaxer again.


 
Great update!!!


----------



## aqualung

I dislike parting and rubbing the scalp. Pet Peeve. I'd rather part and slop on Surge with the nozzle tip on the bottle.

The creams are sitting at the bottom on the bottle. I doubt they dissolved entirely immediately, but I haven't looked down in there since I dumped them in. 

I shake it up before each application. When the surge gets low, I refill from another bottle, shake some more, and continue applying from the bottle with the creams in it.

Having wet roots in the morning is ok now that the weather is warm. I have to comb from roots to ends after each surge application, else all the new growth gets matted. Extreme hassle  , but I'm 4b. If I surge the night before, the new growth is soft by morning.

There's buildup from the surge and additives, yeah. I wear my hair in a bun or ponytail or down.  It's arm pit length even with the new growth coiled up, so whatever.



			
				HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Now that is taking it to another level!
> 
> Do the creams dissolve in the Surge?  Do you have to mix it everytime?
> 
> I cannot use liquid/wet products on my hair between washes because my hair would look at hot mess. How do you wear your hair. Do you ever get any build up.
> 
> I just massage a little Neosporin AF cream on my scalp once nightly and I am getting GREAT growth. I can't imagine how much growth you must be getting.


----------



## glamazon386

My scalp is getting that growth soreness and itchies  Now what the hell I'm gonna do with my hair in the meantime I have no clue....  It's too thin to weave at the moment


----------



## HoneyDew

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> My scalp is getting that growth soreness and itchies  Now what the hell I'm gonna do with my hair in the meantime I have no clue....  It's too thin to weave at the moment




I had that problem after I started the no braids or weaves challenge.  I did not know what to do with my hair at all.  I hated it!  But, my hair seemed to thicken as the weeks went on.  I deep conditioned twice a week and i also used a shampoo and conditioner rinse that gave me more volume.


----------



## morehairplease

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> My scalp is getting that growth soreness and itchies  Now what the hell I'm gonna do with my hair in the meantime I have no clue....  It's too thin to weave at the moment


 
hi bmoreflyygirl,

do you mind telling me what all you are using? Are you just using the AF alone? I just started yesterday using the AF.

tia,
tishee


----------



## Undefeated Queen

BUMPING this thread


----------



## glamazon386

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I had that problem after I started the no braids or weaves challenge.  I did not know what to do with my hair at all.  I hated it!  But, my hair seemed to thicken as the weeks went on.  I deep conditioned twice a week and i also used a shampoo and conditioner rinse that gave me more volume.



Hmmm... I'm gonna have to try that. These Instant Weaves are getting annoying. After this formal boat ride thing at my school this weekend I don't think I'm gonna wear one again for a while. Tishee, I'm just using the AF alone.


----------



## morehairplease

thanks bmoreflyygirl!


----------



## toinette

ok so which is better? the monistat or the neosporin. i want to make a run to the pharmacy later and i cant make up my mind!!


----------



## ayoung

I think it just depends on what you would like.

Both are M.N but the Neo is 2% and the Monistat comes in either 2% or 4% and Neo is a lighter texture.

When I went to pick up more yesterday (Walgreens)-- I compared the Monistat 4% to the Neo as far as price and quantity---and Neo won out. Even w/ the tube of both 2 and 4% in the Monistat box---it wasn't as much as one tube of Neo.


----------



## baglady215

Dag, I've been putting this off forever.  I could have had 6 inches by now!!!  LOL.  I'm going to Walmart tonight.  Hope no LHCFers live in Newark, DE. 

Has anyone ordered the brand from ebay or Nutricraze?  Likes/dislikes?


----------



## ayoung

baglady215 said:
			
		

> Has anyone ordered the brand from ebay or Nutricraze?  Likes/dislikes?



Wow! I hadn't even seen anything about getting MN from Nurtricraze. I checked it out and I can get 3 tubes for just about the same price as 1 tube of Neo from Walgreens--and that is including shipping!

I may have to try them out...

http://www.nutricraze.com/product_info.php?products_id=11190


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

I just had a relaxer last month but decided to do one this month because my head was so sore from newgrowth. To my suprise, I gained almost a full inch in 4 weeks!! I only used the cream for 3 of the 4 weeks though.


----------



## Faith

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> I just had a relaxer last month but decided to do one this month because my head was so sore from newgrowth. To my suprise, I gained almost a full inch in 4 weeks!! I only used the cream for 3 of the 4 weeks though.


Hey DSD   How much do you usually get? And what are you using Monistat or Neosporin?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

Faith said:
			
		

> Hey DSD  How much do you usually get? And what are you using Monistat or Neosporin?


I usually get 1/2 inch per month depending on the season. I used the Walmart brand monistat 4% cream. I mix it with a tad bit of oil so it will come out smoother. I think I will use it straight from now on, especially since I will be applying a sewn in weave soon.


----------



## MizaniMami

Darnit yall! Why yall doing this to me? Now I HAVE to get some...


----------



## ayoung

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> I usually get 1/2 inch per month depending on the season. *I used the Walmart brand monistat 4% cream.* I mix it with a tad bit of oil so it will come out smoother. I think I will use it straight from now on, especially since I will be applying a sewn in weave soon.



I need to look into the offbrand Monistat 4%:scratchch


----------



## morehairplease

ayoung1981 said:
			
		

> Wow! I hadn't even seen anything about getting MN from Nurtricraze. I checked it out and I can get 3 tubes for just about the same price as 1 tube of Neo from Walgreens--and that is including shipping!
> 
> I may have to try them out...
> 
> http://www.nutricraze.com/product_info.php?products_id=11190


 
wow, thanks for the link ayoung!


----------



## Faith

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> I usually get 1/2 inch per month depending on the season. I used the Walmart brand monistat 4% cream. I mix it with a tad bit of oil so it will come out smoother. I think I will use it straight from now on, especially since I will be applying a sewn in weave soon.



Double your usual growth..that's great  
Thanks....I will get some tomorrow.


----------



## RabiaElaine

Has anyone been using this long term if so is there anything to worry about ?


----------



## mblake8

tishee said:
			
		

> wow, thanks for the link ayoung!


http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...R8&satitle=+++MICONAZOLE+NITRATE++&category0=


I bought 10 1 oz tubes for 1.77 Please check this out and save some money!!!

Also i brought some generic Monstat at walgreens for 7.99(same price as Neo) and it was 3 times the size.


----------



## KiniKakes

mblake8 said:
			
		

> http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?cgiurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2F&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=+++MICONAZOLE+NITRATE++&category0=
> 
> 
> I bought 10 1 oz tubes for 1.77 Please check this out and save some money!!!
> 
> Also i brought some generic Monstat at walgreens for 7.99(same price as Neo) and it was 3 times the size.


 
Did the seller combine shipping for all ten tubes, because i notice the shipping is $6.95 for one tube.  That is how they get you, boy!!! *smh*


----------



## mblake8

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Did the seller combine shipping for all ten tubes, because i notice the shipping is $6.95 for one tube.  That is how they get you, boy!!! *smh*


It was .25 for each extra tube so it came out to like 9.00 and i paid 26 something total


----------



## KiniKakes

mblake8 said:
			
		

> It was .25 for each extra tube so it came out to like 9.00 and i paid 26 something total


 
KEWL. So that actually was a really sweet deal.  I've added that seller to my Watch List and will for sure be using him when im ready to replenish.  THanks for sharing, girl.


----------



## SpyCats

FYI: For those of you who live in NY, NeosporinAF is on sale for $2.00 at CVS


----------



## _lovelyness

thanks !!
My hair is itching like crazy as well, and I've been using it 4 less than a week !
That's craaaazy !! and when I run my hands through my hair...I swear it seems I can feel the new growth about to come out ! Is it just wishful thinking ? 
I have a feeling I will see tangible results earlier than expected !By the way, did u get your mtg in the uk ? 



			
				LondonDiva said:
			
		

> I use it once a day.  I'm thinking of doing a mix n blend and incorporating my MTG usuage back into the mix.  I really don't have time at 6am to be tending to my hair, I do all of that TLC stuff like topical applications to the scalp when I get hime from work.
> 
> I wouldn't say tingle is the right word to use, I notice some kind of sensation but it doesn't last long.  My hair itches like nobody's business though.


----------



## secretdiamond

Hmmmmm.... this is VERY interesting.

I have been ignoring this thread for soooo long b/c I had no idea what miconazole nitrate was. LOL (the word seemed too complicated and gave me a headache--- LOL)  This is so sad as I learned these drugs before. *smh*  Anyway, the fact that it was 44 pages popped out at me and I realized how late I am.  

I'm so glad this is taking off b/c I was really disturbed by the monistat thread and the way some ladies were (and still are acting).  I felt bad for the o.p.  I know I thought it was weird and different, but who am I to judge when I'm putting MTG on my scalp?  I thought MTG was weird and different too and now I love it (one of the few- lol).

Anyway, HAPPY HAIR GROWING ladies!!


----------



## toinette

for those using Monistat, does it cause reversion like some have been saying the Neosporin causes? I plan to workou so I dont know if its gonna matter in the end, but i was jsut curiouis


----------



## Blaque*Angel

MeechUK said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> can someone post the ingredients in this product?
> 
> MeechUK


 
Daktarin = MN 2%
Macrogol stearate
glycol stearate
unsaturated polyglycolysed glycerides
liquid paraffin
E210
E320
Water


----------



## joyous

_lovelyness said:
			
		

> thanks !!
> My hair is itching like crazy as well, and I've been using it 4 less than a week !
> That's craaaazy !! and when I run my hands through my hair...I swear it seems I can feel the new growth about to come out ! Is it just wishful thinking ?
> I have a feeling I will see tangible results earlier than expected !By the way, did u get your mtg in the uk ?



Girl it's not wishful thinking. I'm on day 6, and yesterday at day 5 I had noticable growth. I am applying twice a day.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

*Re: Miconazole Nitrate dont use on hair just scalp??*

Ok,

On the DAKTARIN website it says do NOT use on hair!!! 

So i'm assuming just the scalp? (since the boy who had bald patches only used it on the patches not the hair!)

What do y'all think?





*Daktarin Cream* Size: 15g 
</B>
*Price: £3.30*
*Indications*
For the effective treatment of fungal and associated bacterial infections of the skin and nails, such as athletes foot, dhobie itch, intertrigo and infected nappy rash. *Directions*
Adults and children: For skin infections apply cream twice daily. For nail infections apply once or twice daily to affected area and surrounding skin with clean fingers. *Ingredients*
Cream containing: Miconazole nitrate 2%. *Warnings*
Do not allow to enter eyes, nose or other body orifices. Do not use on hair, nail bed infections or broken skin


----------



## Suri

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> After much fear and trepidation, I went and bought the dreaded Capzacin (or how ever you spell that stuff). I mixed it with the Neosporin AF...I love the texture of the two together!
> 
> I didn't experience any burning or tingling upon applications. However, this morning when I got back from the gym, things started to "heat up" a bit!  Nothing to the magnitude that I've experienced in the past. It's very bearable.
> 
> My mixture was equal parts of both. I took photos this morning so I'm keeping track. I'll upload them to my album in a week or two.


 
I decided to try the Capzasin too and my head is pretty hot right now. I was wondering what feedback you had about the Capzasin if any, so far? 

I think it's going to work well mixed with the Neo AF.


----------



## LaNecia

Suri said:
			
		

> I decided to try the Capzasin too and my head is pretty hot right now. I was wondering what feedback you had about the Capzasin if any, so far?
> 
> I think it's going to work well mixed with the Neo AF.


 
Hello My Brave Sista!   I've found with the Capzasin that I do not experience any heating unless I've just CO/Shampooed my hair or from scalp perspiration (i.e. my scalp is wet/damp). 

Side note: Why did I forget I was doing my hair this morning when I found an eyelash in my eye and decided NOT to use a q-tip but rather my finger?   Almost made me toss my mixture in the trash.


----------



## morehairplease

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Hello My Brave Sista!  I've found with the Capzasin that I do not experience any heating unless I've just CO/Shampooed my hair or from scalp perspiration (i.e. my scalp is wet/damp).
> 
> Side note: Why did I forget I was doing my hair this morning when I found an eyelash in my eye and decided NOT to use a q-tip but rather my finger?  Almost made me toss my mixture in the trash.


 

hi sweetie,

do you mind telling me where the 4% MN can be purchased? I am only seeing the 2%.

tia,
tishee


----------



## EMJazzy

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Hello My Brave Sista!  I've found with the Capzasin that I do not experience any heating unless I've just CO/Shampooed my hair or from scalp perspiration (i.e. my scalp is wet/damp).
> 
> Side note: Why did I forget I was doing my hair this morning when I found an eyelash in my eye and decided NOT to use a q-tip but rather my finger?  Almost made me toss my mixture in the trash.


 
OMGoodness   becareful girl!!


----------



## EMJazzy

tishee said:
			
		

> hi sweetie,
> 
> do you mind telling me where the 4% MN can be purchased? I am only seeing the 2%.
> 
> tia,
> tishee


 
I think the 4% MN is in the one day application of Monistat.


----------



## MsCounsel

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> I think the 4% MN is in the one day application of Monistat.


 
Also, I believe the 3 day contains 4% as well.


----------



## LaNecia

Hey Tish, I found the 3 day Monistat Generic version has 4% in the applicators and 2% in the tube.


----------



## LaNecia

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> OMGoodness   becareful girl!!


 
Thanks, I'm being VERRREEEEE careful now!


----------



## morehairplease

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Hey Tish, I found the 3 day Monistat Generic version has 4% in the applicators and 2% in the tube.


 
thanks SO much!


----------



## GinnyP

Please don't tell them they will increase the price!!!


----------



## KiniKakes

Sooo anxious to get this darn touch-up Friday so i can start my M.N. regimen again!!! Its soo hard to read about all these wonderful results, yet not be able to use it.  _Come on Friday!!!!_ It's so on after that.... Im using that jont 2x a day!

 @ my Sig. O's reaction when he saw me putting the Athlete Foot's cream on my hair. He thought i was crazy. He was like, _"Come on babe!!! Where does it end??!!!  First I see you putting eggs, mayonaise, olive oil and other FOOD products in your hair.... next you're putting horse fungus products in your hair.... and now AF cream??!!!  I bet if those girls on your Hair Forum told you that rubbing just a little bit of feces in your hair would cause it to grow 2 inches overnight, you'd do it!!! Wouldnt you?!! Wouldnt you?!!!"_

Ooooh, he's such a meanie!!!! I told him very adamantly that I wouldnt do that, but he just teased me so unmercifully into the night. *smh* Oh well, it doesnt change a thing for me!!!

Come on Friday!!! So i can bring on the MTG and M.N.!!!!!


----------



## RabiaElaine

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Sooo anxious to get this darn touch-up Friday so i can start my M.N. regimen again!!! Its soo hard to read about all these wonderful results, yet not be able to use it.  _Come on Friday!!!!_ It's so on after that.... Im using that jont 2x a day!
> 
> @ my Sig. O's reaction when he saw me putting the Athlete Foot's cream on my hair. He thought i was crazy. He was like, _"Come on babe!!! Where does it end??!!!  First I see you putting eggs, mayonaise, olive oil and other FOOD products in your hair.... next you're putting horse fungus products in your hair.... and now AF cream??!!!  *I bet if those girls on your Hair Forum told you that rubbing just a little bit of feces in your hair would cause it to grow 2 inches overnight, you'd do it!!! Wouldnt you?!! Wouldnt you?!!!"*_
> 
> Ooooh, he's such a meanie!!!! I told him very adamantly that I wouldnt do that, but he just teased me so unmercifully into the night. *smh* Oh well, it doesnt change a thing for me!!!
> 
> Come on Friday!!! So i can bring on the MTG and M.N.!!!!!


 
ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    (I nearly choked, I laughed so hard)  Tell him thanks for the laugh!!  (However 2 inches a month is tempting , ha)


----------



## KiniKakes

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> However 2 inches a month is tempting , ha


 
   

Yeah, thats what i was thinking when he said that. But i wouldnt have admitted that to him under any circumstances.


----------



## JazzyDez

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Sooo anxious to get this darn touch-up Friday so i can start my M.N. regimen again!!! Its soo hard to read about all these wonderful results, yet not be able to use it.  _Come on Friday!!!!_ It's so on after that.... Im using that jont 2x a day!
> 
> @ my Sig. O's reaction when he saw me putting the Athlete Foot's cream on my hair. He thought i was crazy. He was like, _"Come on babe!!! Where does it end??!!!  First I see you putting eggs, mayonaise, olive oil and other FOOD products in your hair.... next you're putting horse fungus products in your hair.... and now AF cream??!!!  I bet if those girls on your Hair Forum told you that rubbing just a little bit of feces in your hair would cause it to grow 2 inches overnight, you'd do it!!! Wouldnt you?!! Wouldnt you?!!!"_
> 
> Ooooh, he's such a meanie!!!! I told him very adamantly that I wouldnt do that, but he just teased me so unmercifully into the night. *smh* Oh well, it doesnt change a thing for me!!!
> 
> Come on Friday!!! So i can bring on the MTG and M.N.!!!!!


----------



## glamazon386

I feel and see new growth!  But now I'm out of Neosporin AF and none of the stores here in CP have it. I might have to run to the supermarket tommorow and try to find it.  Oh yeah, my head is ridiculously sore...


----------



## Zeal

*Re: : Miconazole Nitrate*



			
				naturaline said:
			
		

> vwvixxen...
> hey i missed ya too. i love reading you advise!!!


 
Ditto.  We miss you.


----------



## sareca

MN update...

I haven't been very consistent. I completely ran out last weekend and just got a new tube today. 

So far it's a little over 5/8in.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's only been 3 weeks and my braids look toe-up.


----------



## RabiaElaine

sareca said:
			
		

> MN update...
> 
> I haven't been very consistent. I completely ran out last weekend and just got a new tube today.
> 
> So far it's a little over 5/8in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only been 3 weeks and my braids look toe-up.


 
Wow...one question though...how often have you been washing your braids...what method are you using...because the braids themselves still look pretty neat.


----------



## RabiaElaine

BTW...I just did my first application of Neosporin AF tonight.  It didn't tingle at all though so I'm not sure if I applied enough .  Anyway I can't wait for a month from now to see how much growth I have.


----------



## LaNecia

Sareca!! Grow gurl grow!! Wow, I'm happy at your progress but surely hopin' you didn't spend a lot on dem braids cause they be about done!!


----------



## sareca

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> Wow...one question though...how often have you been washing your braids...what method are you using...because the braids themselves still look pretty neat.



I co-wash with a clarifying conditioner every three days.  I try to not move them around to much when washing, but other than that I don't have any special method.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Sareca!! Grow gurl grow!! Wow, I'm happy at your progress but surely hopin' you didn't spend a lot on dem braids cause they be about done!!



My crazy butt was thinkin' I was going to keep them for 2 months. Please. I might make it 5-6 weeks.


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> My crazy butt was thinkin' I was going to keep them for 2 months. Please. I might make it 5-6 weeks.


 
That's awesome!! I was going to take the time to do some twists in my hair but at the rate things are 'growing' I'll opt for flat twists that I can redo every few days!  

Thanks HoneyDew!


----------



## Tene

Has anyone tried mixing theirs with mtg?


----------



## EMJazzy

Tene said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried mixing theirs with mtg?


 
I did!! I tried it for the first time last night....I got the same warm and tingly's I got when I tried the cream mix for the first time.


----------



## LaNecia

Tene said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried mixing theirs with mtg?


 
I've stayed away from this to see if the MN works by itself. I may actually abandon the MTG altogether. Working out twice a day and keeping the 'aroma' to a minimum is proving to be too taxing right now. 

Can you imagine, I'm in the cycling room with the door closed...pedaling away and then someone walks in and catches a whiff of that?


----------



## LaNecia

Awwwww, thank you Naturaline and Zeal! I'm just now seeing this for some reason even though I've this thread a few half dozen times already!

I'm doing my best to stay on, using my cell phone browser...yeah, I got it bad!


----------



## alir0x

I tried it for the first time last night, no tingling though.  I do have the same question another poster asked, how are you applying and how much are you applying?   Thanks


----------



## *Frisky*

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Awwwww, thank you Naturaline and Zeal! I'm just now seeing this for some reason even though I've this thread a few half dozen times already!
> 
> I'm doing my best to stay on, using my cell phone browser...yeah, I got it bad!


 
VWVixxen, didn't you say you are mixing yours with La India creme?


----------



## LaNecia

Yes ma'am! I have some La India Creme, capzacin and a small amount of cortisone cream. The cortisone cream is supposed to stall the itchies...I wonder if that's why I haven't had any. I dont' have a sore scalp either... 

I'm applying mine twice a day on most days though if I'm lazy, then once a day.


----------



## MsCounsel

Tene said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried mixing theirs with mtg?


 
I am.  I can't deal with the water content of the MN, the capazin and the Cortisone.  I mixed my concoction into my MTG and shake it up and apply to the scalp.


----------



## *Frisky*

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Yes ma'am! I have some La India Creme, capzacin and a small amount of cortisone cream. The cortisone cream is supposed to stall the itchies...I wonder if that's why I haven't had any. I dont' have a sore scalp either...
> 
> I'm applying mine twice a day on most days though if I'm lazy, then once a day.


 
Thanks..a fellow board member gave me a jar of La India creme because she had an extra so I might have to start using it in conjunction with the MN. I think one of the ingredients in the La India creme is something sulfate. Is that the ingredient that supposedly aids in growth?


----------



## mblake8

alir0x said:
			
		

> I tried it for the first time last night, no tingling though.  I do have the same question another poster asked, how are you applying and how much are you applying?   Thanks


Hey,
I didnt get any tingling till the second or third day( been on it for a week now) I use at least once a day sometimes twice. I part my hair in little sections(Like when my mom use to grease my scalp when i was little) and apply all over my scalp. Then i use my fingers to massage it in. My head is REALLY sore all the time now and i can see a difference. My co worker is doing it too i and i can see a difference in her hair too. I have a big head so one of those little tubes last me about 4 days


----------



## alir0x

mblake8 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I didnt get any tingling till the second or third day( been on it for a week now) I use at least once a day sometimes twice. I part my hair in little sections(Like when my mom use to grease my scalp when i was little) and apply all over my scalp. Then i use my fingers to massage it in. My head is REALLY sore all the time now and i can see a difference. My co worker is doing it too i and i can see a difference in her hair too. I have a big head so one of those little tubes last me about 4 days


 
Thanks so much!! I have braids atm, so the parting is easy  lol!!  I'm really anxious to see if this will work out for me!  I'm very happy that all you ladies are having such great success!!


----------



## kareflow

I AM 15 DAYS POST RELAXER AND HAVE BEEN USING MN/CAYENNE OIL/HYDROCORISONE AND MTG EVERY OTHER DAY FOR 14 DAYS. HERE IS A GROWTH PIC I TOOK THIS MORNING.


----------



## Faith

Well I jumped on the wagon.  Is the tingling sensation/itchies a good thing???  I ask because I had those within 3-5 minutes of applying it.  And it lasts about 2-3 hours after applying...

I mixed the MN 2%  (15g tube) with MegaTek (which I have been seeing some growth from using...hm) and some water and a bit of oil in an old WGO bottle (with spout).  I apply that to my scalp.  I would love to get 1" or more a month considering around the summer I usually get 1" every 3 months that would be GREAT


----------



## Faith

kareflow said:
			
		

> I AM 15 DAYS POST RELAXER AND HAVE BEEN USING MN/CAYENNE OIL/HYDROCORISONE AND MTG EVERY OTHER DAY FOR 14 DAYS. HERE IS A GROWTH PIC I TOOK THIS MORNING.


 NICE!  Does your hair usually grow this fast?


----------



## LaNecia

marie170 said:
			
		

> I think one of the ingredients in the La India creme is something sulfate. Is that the ingredient that supposedly aids in growth?


 
That is the same understanding I have! Maybe we have to ask the La India Specialist! Where is she anyway!!


----------



## vikkisecret

I'm alittle late to this craze but I want to give it a shot! The thread is kind of lengthy so I just wanted to you all instead. What products are you ladies exactly to achieve your hair growth? I just peeked at VWVixxen's album and her hair growing like a weed! Hope you ladies can help me out! :O)


----------



## Bees

kareflow said:
			
		

> I AM 15 DAYS POST RELAXER AND HAVE BEEN USING MN/CAYENNE OIL/HYDROCORISONE AND MTG EVERY OTHER DAY FOR 14 DAYS. HERE IS A GROWTH PIC I TOOK THIS MORNING.




Same here...I am a little over 2 weeks getting a touch up and it looks like I need a touch up now...especially in the back of my head.  It's so thick I can barely comb thru it.  I don't know how I am going to make it for the next 6 weeks.  I only use it once a day...usually at nite.  Is it me or just my imagination...do I detect a slight smell?  It's not unbearable or anything ...it's just every now and then I get a whiff of something unfamilar.  Also I have to wash my hair like every 3 days cuz my hair does get sticky even tho I try to put it on my scalp only.  I ain't complaining cuz this beats the horrible smell of that MTG!


----------



## myoung

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Yes ma'am! I have some La India Creme, capzacin and a small amount of cortisone cream. The cortisone cream is supposed to stall the itchies...I wonder if that's why I haven't had any. I dont' have a sore scalp either...
> 
> I'm applying mine twice a day on most days though if I'm lazy, then once a day.


 
I may have to try this......thanks for the recommendation.

Your hair looks nice.


----------



## mblake8

vikkisecret said:
			
		

> I'm alittle late to this craze but I want to give it a shot! The thread is kind of lengthy so I just wanted to you all instead. What products are you ladies exactly to achieve your hair growth? I just peeked at VWVixxen's album and her hair growing like a weed! Hope you ladies can help me out! :O)


Neosporin AF or Monistat. anything with Miconazole Nitrate 2% or 4% does the trick. U can get it from walmart, walgreens, cvs, rite aid etc.... I stocked up from ebay with 1.77 one ounce tubes. I put it on there at least once a day.


----------



## EMJazzy

Since I don't have a perm to measure my growth while using the MN mixture and the MTG I measured my twists just now and I'll check again in 30 days to try and get an accurate measure of new growth....I can not WAIT til the no heat challenge is over I am dying to use my new maxiglide  The measurements is in my siggy!


----------



## TwistNMx

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> BTW...I just did my first application of Neosporin AF tonight. It didn't tingle at all though so I'm not sure if I applied enough . Anyway I can't wait for a month from now to see how much growth I have.


I've been using this stuff all week.  My scalp tingles so I guess it depends upon the sensitivity.  I wash my hair every 3 days though.  Another thing, if you love the tingle effect, mix a drop or two of peppermint oil.  That will do the trick.  It also adds extra stimulation.  I did this today.


----------



## HoneyDew

reposts:
Guys, now that I have proved that it works, I am going to chill out on the MN use.  I love the growth, but it is too fast for me right now because I need touchups WAY too soon.  My hair is not healthy enough to get touchups that often and not long enough for many of the protective styles that help maintain new growth.

Miconazole Nitrate is making it IMPOSSIBLE for me to stretch so I am going to chill for a bit and concentrate on the health of my hair then pick it back up in a few months.

Happy Growing!!


----------



## vikkisecret

mblake8 said:
			
		

> Neosporin AF or Monistat. anything with Miconazole Nitrate 2% or 4% does the trick. U can get it from walmart, walgreens, cvs, rite aid etc.... I stocked up from ebay with 1.77 one ounce tubes. I put it on there at least once a day.


 

thanks mblake for responding to me! Which method is the easiest and the most popular amoung eveyone but with good growth?


----------



## alir0x

vikkisecret said:
			
		

> thanks mblake for responding to me! Which method is the easiest and the most popular amoung eveyone but with good growth?


I think for easier application i'm going to mix mine w/my WGO.  For the ladies that mix it w/their WGO do you still get the tingling and such?


----------



## TwistNMx

alir0x said:
			
		

> I think for easier application i'm going to mix mine w/my WGO. For the ladies that mix it w/their WGO do you still get the tingling and such?


I mix mine with peppermint oil and my hair just tingles all day.  
I tried the WGO a few years ago and it gave a very unclean smell.  Maybe they have a new and improved version...hum.


----------



## Undefeated Queen

Bees said:
			
		

> Same here...I am a little over 2 weeks getting a touch up and it looks like I need a touch up now...especially in the back of my head.  It's so thick I can barely comb thru it.  I don't know how I am going to make it for the next 6 weeks.  I only use it once a day...usually at nite.  Is it me or just my imagination...*do I detect a slight smell?*  It's not unbearable or anything ...it's just every now and then I get a whiff of something unfamilar.  Also I have to wash my hair like every 3 days cuz my hair does get sticky even tho I try to put it on my scalp only.  I ain't complaining cuz this beats the horrible smell of that MTG!



Yes. My aunt told me how pretty my hair was and then asked me if it was time to wash my hair because it smelled funny.  I just washed my hair like 3 days ago! I definitely can't go 3-5 days without washing my hair. I will wash every 3 days faithfully.


----------



## HoneyDew

Guys, I am not going to be using MN for the time being, but before I decided to stop, I had ordered Remedy Antifungal Cream with Olivamine from Walgreens.com for $13.49.  I just got it today.

It is a nice 4 oz. tube and it smells really good.

http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100334&navAction=jump&navCount=0&id=prod1525927

Active Ingredients 
Miconazole Nitrate 2% 
Ingredients 
Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice , Ascorbic Acid , Ascorbyl Palmitate Vitamin C , Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride , Cetyl Dimethicone , Cholecalciferol Vitamin D3 , Citric Acid , Diazolidinyl Urea , Fragrance , Glycerine , Glycine Soja Oil Soybean , Glycine , Hydroxytyrosol , L-Cysteine , L-Proline , L-Taurine , Methylparaben , Methylsulfonoylmethane , Niacinamide Vitamin B3 , Olea Europaea Fruit Oil Olive , PEG-8 , Polyquaternium-37 , PPG-1 Trideceth-6 , Propylene Glycol Dicaprylate Dicaprate , Propylene Glycol , Propylparaben , Pyridoxine Vitamin B6 , Retinyl Palmitate Vitamin A , Tocopherol , Water , Zea Mays Oil Corn 

Also Walgreens has free shipping for orders of $50 or more.  Stock up on some ORS products or other good things so that you can get free shipping.

Anyway, it will be a while before I try it, but thought I would share.

Also VWVixxen, I think you suggested using Flexible Spending Accounts for this.  I tried it and got a direct deposit for the MN that I bought.  Faxed my receipts and it was all good.  Thanks for suggested that.


----------



## MrsQueeny

Okay I finally got some today.  They had the MN on the aisle with condoms and this guy was there.  I walked past it like 5 times and finally went and got some other stuff and came back.  I got the equate brand 2% a little over 1.5 oz for about $5.  I also picked up some equate hydrocortisone 2 oz for about $4.  I think I am going to mix both and add a little oil.  I will update you guys on my progress.


----------



## morehairplease

ayoung1981 said:
			
		

> Wow! I hadn't even seen anything about getting MN from Nurtricraze. I checked it out and I can get 3 tubes for just about the same price as 1 tube of Neo from Walgreens--and that is including shipping!
> 
> I may have to try them out...
> 
> http://www.nutricraze.com/product_info.php?products_id=11190


 

   can't get the link to work.....will try later.

ETA: it's still not working. does anyone remember how much they were on this site by chance? 

tia ladies,
tishee


----------



## Mahalialee4

DID SOMEBODY SAY....."Hydrocortizone?"   ....is this like "cortizone"?....(speechless over heah!)...what's the headsup on this?   lol...bonjour


----------



## ayoung

tishee said:
			
		

> can't get the link to work.....will try later.
> 
> ETA: it's still not working. does anyone remember how much they were on this site by chance?
> 
> tia ladies,
> tishee



Ya know what tishee? I went back to that site and I misread it---it is not that great of a deal. I thought it was no shipping--but it is $5.95. It was $2 and some change for a tube.


----------



## LaNecia

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Also VWVixxen, I think you suggested using Flexible Spending Accounts for this. I tried it and got a direct deposit for the MN that I bought. Faxed my receipts and it was all good. Thanks for suggested that.


 
 That's awesome! You're very welcome! (I can't take all the credit because some else mentioned it too!).


----------



## morehairplease

ayoung1981 said:
			
		

> Ya know what tishee? I went back to that site and I misread it---it is not that great of a deal. I thought it was no shipping--but it is $5.95. It was $2 and some change for a tube.


 
thanks sweetie!


----------



## Edie

I measured my hair last night and it was a 5/8 of an inch longer.  Is this stuff suppose to work this fast.  I've only been using it for like 8 days.  But I may be getting one of my growth spurts too.  Since the weather is warming up.  I will check at the three week mark and get back with you.


----------



## HoneyDew

Edie said:
			
		

> I measured my hair last night and it was a 5/8 of an inch longer.  Is this stuff suppose to work this fast.  I've only been using it for like 8 days.  But I may be getting one of my growth spurts too.  Since the weather is warming up.  I will check at the three week mark and get back with you.



It does work abnormally fast.  So fast its kinda scary even.   But it may be the Mn plus any normal grwoth spurt that you have.


----------



## baglady215

I picked up some Neosporin AF at Walmart today.  Wish me luck!


----------



## sareca

baglady215 said:
			
		

> I picked up some Neosporin AF at Walmart today.  Wish me luck!



Good luck!


----------



## baglady215

OK, I just applied it.  I used it straight out the tube, parting in small sections.  That little behind tube!  I may have to try another brand with my big behind head.    Or I may try the Walmart brand of clotrimazole.  I've been reading up on the difference between miconazole and clotrimazole and I think they are pretty much the same.  Anyway, I took pics so I can compare my progress.  Happy Hair Growing!!!


----------



## HoneyDew

baglady215 said:
			
		

> OK, I just applied it.  I used it straight out the tube, parting in small sections.  That little behind tube!  I may have to try another brand with my big behind head.    Or I may try the Walmart brand of Clortrimazole.  I've been reading up on the difference between Miconazole and Clortimazole and I think they are pretty much the same.  Anyway, I took pics so I can compare my progress.  Happy Hair Growing!!!



If you don't mind ordering online, you should try Remedy Antifungal cream.  It's 4 ounces and a little goes a long way compared to the Neosporin AF.  Plus the other ingredients are better.  Walgreens has it.


----------



## baglady215

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> If you don't mind ordering online, you should try Remedy Antifungal cream.  It's 4 ounces and a little goes a long way compared to the Neosporin AF.  Plus the other ingredients are better.  Walgreens has it.



Thank you.  I will check it out!


----------



## EMJazzy

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> If you don't mind ordering online, you should try Remedy Antifungal cream. It's 4 ounces and a little goes a long way compared to the Neosporin AF. Plus the other ingredients are better. Walgreens has it.


 
I went to Walgreens yesterday trying to find that brand and they didn't have it  so I guess I'll have to order it online. To keep from wasting a trip I purchased their brand of MN it was $8.99 for a 1.59oz tube.


----------



## Zeal

aqualung said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> I've been mixing MN 4% and 2% with Surge for about a month now, and I have a lot of new growth.
> 
> I'm 9 weeks past relaxer now and the new growth is tightly coiled, so it's tough to gauge the actual length. I'll get a touch up soon and continue this all summer to get back to bra strap length.
> 
> Not suggesting that anyone else dump Neosporin and/or Monistat in their Surge. Not suggesting that at all.


 
Would this be Surge Plus 14 or Wojee ?


----------



## Suri

I got this too. The other ingredients sold me. I had to order it online too so I threw in some Monistat while I was at it  



			
				HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I had ordered Remedy Antifungal Cream with Olivamine
> 
> Active Ingredients
> Miconazole Nitrate 2%
> Ingredients
> Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice , Ascorbic Acid , Ascorbyl Palmitate Vitamin C , Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride , Cetyl Dimethicone , Cholecalciferol Vitamin D3 , Citric Acid , Diazolidinyl Urea , Fragrance , Glycerine , Glycine Soja Oil Soybean , Glycine , Hydroxytyrosol , L-Cysteine , L-Proline , L-Taurine , Methylparaben , Methylsulfonoylmethane , Niacinamide Vitamin B3 , Olea Europaea Fruit Oil Olive , PEG-8 , Polyquaternium-37 , PPG-1 Trideceth-6 , Propylene Glycol Dicaprylate Dicaprate , Propylene Glycol , Propylparaben , Pyridoxine Vitamin B6 , Retinyl Palmitate Vitamin A , Tocopherol , Water , Zea Mays Oil Corn


----------



## baglady215

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> I went to Walgreens yesterday trying to find that brand and they didn't have it  so I guess I'll have to order it online. To keep from wasting a trip I purchased their brand of MN it was $8.99 for a 1.59oz tube.



Yeah, I looked online and it said Web Exclusive so I guess you have to order it.


----------



## glamazon386

HoneyDew, 

Did you get the same results from the stuff from the Walgreens website as you did the Neosporin AF? Thanks


----------



## MrsQueeny

Hey ladies I went to Dollar General today and they had the MN.  They had a 1.59 oz tube for $4.  It ends up being a better deal than the ebay items I was looking at.  So you guys might want to check if you have a DG in your area. Q


----------



## morehairplease

queeny20 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies I went to Dollar General today and they had the MN. They had a 1.59 oz tube for $4. It ends up being a better deal than the ebay items I was looking at. So you guys might want to check if you have a DG in your area. Q


 
wow, I WISH I would have saw this yesterday...


----------



## Shimmie

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> That's awesome! You're very welcome! (I can't take all the credit because some else mentioned it too!).


 
This is so true.  I was able to get my purchases for Neosporin AF refunded to me as well.  It's a great turn-over; I'm using the refund to buy more and will continue with this.  

Thanks for bringing this to our attention, VWVixxen.    It really helps.  

Also the Neo AF is at Wegman's for $5.95 a tube.  Not bad compared to other prices that I've seen.  At Giant Food Store it costs $8.49 a tube; last week Giant has the nerve to put it on sale at $7.49 erplexed.  (Gee Whiz....!!!).  

I'm still going for the other 2% MN options that cost less that I've seen posted here.  Thanks everyone for your labors of love.


----------



## lana

Is anyone using Lotrimen AF (spelling)? I can't find Neosporin AF in stores. I tried Walmart and CVS. I'm going to try the dollar store today. Are you guys applying Monistat to your scalp?


----------



## Shimmie

lana said:
			
		

> Is anyone using Lotrimen AF (spelling)? I can't find Neosporin AF in stores. I tried Walmart and CVS. I'm going to try the dollar store today. Are you guys applying Monistat to your scalp?


 
I wonder if it's because we emptied the shelves of Neo AF?


----------



## Undefeated Queen

bump bump bump!


----------



## TwistNMx

lana said:
			
		

> Is anyone using Lotrimen AF (spelling)? I can't find Neosporin AF in stores. I tried Walmart and CVS. I'm going to try the dollar store today. Are you guys applying Monistat to your scalp?


I saw this at my local dollar store.  DId not purchase it though because I'm not sure if it's the same thing.  I saw a few things there for the same purpose.
Does anyone out there know if Tolnaftate and Clotrimazole the same as Miconazole?  I think these might be form of a steroid according to a website I recently saw.


----------



## HoneyDew

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> HoneyDew,
> 
> Did you get the same results from the stuff from the Walgreens website as you did the Neosporin AF? Thanks




I did nto use it.  I am taking a little break from Miconazole Nitrate products so that I can stretch my relaxers out a bit.

It seems like I need a touchup every 3 weeks!


----------



## glamazon386

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I did nto use it.  I am taking a little break from Miconazole Nitrate products so that I can stretch my relaxers out a bit.
> 
> It seems like I need a touchup every 3 weeks!



Hmmm... Okay thanks.  I'm not sure if I wanna order it or not.  I do know I'm tired of going through this teeny tube of Neosporin AF once every 5 days for $5.  I've been out since early last week. Haven't had a chance to pick up more yet. Maybe I'll stop by Dollar General and see if I can get the bigger tube from them.  I'll be so glad when I graduate and find a real job so I don't have to deliberate on all of my purchases. This broke college student crap is getting old.  Only 20 more days...


----------



## MiamiHottie

Has anyone researched the long term side effects of apply mn to your scalp.


----------



## HoneyDew

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Okay thanks.  I'm not sure if I wanna order it or not.  I do know I'm tired of going through this teeny tube of Neosporin AF once every 5 days for $5.  I've been out since early last week. Haven't had a chance to pick up more yet. Maybe I'll stop by Dollar General and see if I can get the bigger tube from them.  I'll be so glad when I graduate and find a real job so I don't have to deliberate on all of my purchases. This broke college student crap is getting old.  Only 20 more days...




Well, one thing I can say is that the tube is much bigger and a little of it goes a long way compared to the same amount of Neopsporin AF.  If you ever can, order it.  It is a much better deal and it has much better ingredients.  In addition to Miconazole Nitrate, it also has Ascorbic Acid , L-Cysteine , L-Proline , L-Taurine ,  Methylsulfonoylmethane (msm), several vitamins and more - all good things for hair growth.  I actualyl sold this to a friend, but wanted it back after I saw how much of a better deal it is.

If you ever get a chance, check it out, it will be better for your wallet.


----------



## baglady215

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Well, one thing I can say is that the tube is much bigger and a little of it goes a long way compared to the same amount of Neopsporin AF.  If you ever can, order it.  It is a much better deal and it has much better ingredients.  In addition to Miconazole Nitrate, it also has Ascorbic Acid , L-Cysteine , L-Proline , L-Taurine ,  Methylsulfonoylmethane (msm), several vitamins and more - all good things for hair growth.  I actualyl sold this to a friend, but wanted it back after I saw how much of a better deal it is.
> 
> If you ever get a chance, check it out, it will be better for your wallet.



I'm going to order this on Friday.  It does sound good!


----------



## HoneyDew

baglady215 said:
			
		

> I'm going to order this on Friday.  It does sound good!




My girlfriend has only been using it for 3 days or so, but she did tell me that her scalp is itching more.

I am going to reorder some, as well.

Now that i got my hair trimmed and in order, I feel comfortable using hair growth aids.

But, I still have trouble with the fact that relaxer time is coming around WAY to fast.  It can’t be good getting touchups every 4 weeks!


----------



## mblake8

chinyere1 said:
			
		

> Has anyone researched the long term side effects of apply mn to your scalp.


I know at the beginning of this thread there was someone saying they had been using antifungal crean and 2 other creams mixed together for  a year and her growth was great. But i have not done any research myself. her name is Sade7


----------



## HoneyDew

chinyere1 said:
			
		

> Has anyone researched the long term side effects of apply mn to your scalp.




I have done some research, but everything I have found is about general use of Miconazole Nitrate and other ‘zoles on skin, not really on the scalp.  I did find out that internal ingestion of these meds can be harmful to the liver.  Nizoral (ketoconazole) has pills that people should not take for this reason.  But, topical application does not have this same effect.  There is quite a bit of research that can be found on Nizoral and use of it on the scalp.

I did not see any research on the effects of using ‘zoles for years and years though.  But, my dermatologist told me that she has patients that have used Nizoral (or generic version of it) for years for scalp problems and none have has adverse reactions to it.


----------



## beadedgirl

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I have done some research, but everything I have found is about general use of Miconazole Nitrate and other ‘zoles on skin, not really on the scalp. I did find out that internal ingestion of these meds can be harmful to the liver. Nizoral (ketoconazole) has pills that people should not take for this reason. But, topical application does not have this same effect. There is quite a bit of research that can be found on Nizoral and use of it on the scalp.
> 
> I did not see any research on the effects of using ‘zoles for years and years though. But, my dermatologist told me that she has patients that have used Nizoral (or generic version of it) for years for scalp problems and none have has adverse reactions to it.


 
*Thanks honey dew i kinda figured that.There were concerns brought up by some people on here and i too looked into it and came up with same info u did,THANKS FOR POSTING IT!!!!!!! *


----------



## KiniKakes

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Okay thanks. I'm not sure if I wanna order it or not. I do know I'm tired of going through this teeny tube of Neosporin AF once every 5 days for $5.  I've been out since early last week. Haven't had a chance to pick up more yet. Maybe I'll stop by Dollar General and see if I can get the bigger tube from them. I'll be so glad when I graduate and find a real job so I don't have to deliberate on all of my purchases. This broke college student crap is getting old.  Only 20 more days...


 
You stretch that tiny little tube out for 5 days?  _HA. _Try 2 days. I guess I use it really generously.


----------



## PrincessScorpion

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> You stretch that tiny little tube out for 5 days?  _HA. _Try 2 days. I guess I use it really generously.




I used it last night for the first time and looked at the tube in  because I can only get 2 days out of it and it cost me $7 at Giant!


----------



## trinigul

Prince3 said:
			
		

> I used it last night for the first time and looked at the tube in  because I can only get 2 days out of it and it cost me $7 at Giant!


 
I was wondering what I was doing wrong because I only got 2 days out of my little tube and it was mixed with the cortisone and capsacin. 

But I'm gonna mix a little castor oil in there.  Just got my box off of ebay.  Thanks for the tip...whoever provided the link.


----------



## *Frisky*

trinigul said:
			
		

> I was wondering what I was doing wrong because I only got 2 days out of my little tube and it was mixed with the cortisone and capsacin.
> 
> But I'm gonna mix a little castor oil in there. Just got my box off of ebay. Thanks for the tip...whoever provided the link.


 
I think it should be lasting at least a week or so...


----------



## KiniKakes

marie170 said:
			
		

> I think it should be lasting at least a week or so...


 
_The .05 oz tube? _ 

Naaah, there's _no way_ that would be possible, the way I apply it.  I apply it straight, once daily.... and I make certain to part my hair into narrow sections, and then apply it across the whole part and massage it in.  If this thang works as GREAT as everyone says, I want to make certain that the distribution is equal, so that i dont have one section of my hair substantially longer than another.  That wouldnt be good at all. 

But anyhoo, im no longer dealing with the .05 oz tubes of Neosporin AF.  I finished my last of five tubes today.... and will be using the 1 oz tubes of M.N. that I ordered from the seller on eBay.  I ordered 20 tubes for $35 (including shipping).  It was a real bargain.


----------



## *Frisky*

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> _The .05 oz tube? _
> 
> Naaah, there's _no way_ that would be possible, the way I apply it. I apply it straight, once daily.... and I make certain to part my hair into narrow sections, and then apply it across the whole part and massage it in. If this thang works as GREAT as everyone says, I want to make certain that the distribution is equal, so that i dont have one section of my hair substantially longer than another. That wouldnt be good at all.
> 
> But anyhoo, im no longer dealing with the .05 oz tubes of Neosporin AF. I finished my last of five tubes today.... and will be using the 1 oz tubes of M.N. that I ordered from the seller on eBay. I ordered 20 tubes for $35 (including shipping). It was a real bargain.


 
I don't think I am applying as much as ya'll are then and I still feel the growth. It's only been a week and a half for my relaxer and my roots feel a little rough.


----------



## Luvableboo

OK I don't know what is going on here!!!!!   I relaxed on April 11th pretty straight...
Well I started the MN brigade on April  18th or 20th ........ now my hair won't slick as easy.(totally need the scarf)..  There are waves at the side of my head...   The nappy soul patch in the middle is now at war with me!!!!!!  

** Ladies am I seeing the truth or is it just a dream?????****


----------



## trinigul

That link from ebay is the BESTEST. I didn't realize it was a 1oz tube.  THIS IS A STEAL! Double as much for a 1/4 of the price.  I'm loving this!!!!!  How'd they pull this off.  This micaderm cream has the same ingredients as the Neosporin.


----------



## KiniKakes

trinigul said:
			
		

> That link from ebay is the BESTEST. I didn't realize it was a 1oz tube. THIS IS A STEAL! Double as much for a 1/4 of the price. I'm loving this!!!!! How'd they pull this off. This micaderm cream has the same ingredients as the Neosporin.


 
I KNOW, right??!!!  I was so happy with the member who posted that link.... was it VWVixen??? THANKS GIRL.


----------



## Phoenix

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> I KNOW, right??!!! I was so happy with the member who posted that link.... was it VWVixen??? THANKS GIRL.


 
Kini-

How did your relaxer go?  You seem pretty calm, so I guess there were no major catastrophes.


----------



## LaNecia

baglady215 said:
			
		

> I'm going to order this on Friday. It does sound good!


 
Yeah, me too!


----------



## LaNecia

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> I KNOW, right??!!! I was so happy with the member who posted that link.... was it VWVixen??? THANKS GIRL.


 
 I get blamed for everything huh?!     That one wasn't me but I'm sure going to look into it.

I'm so glad you ladies are having success with it! I'm going to be cycling my use, 4 weeks on, 2 off. Because it is a chemical (and it's advised on the packaging not to use for more than 4 weeks on my feetsies, I figure it might behoove me to take a similar approach using it on my scalp.


----------



## HoneyDew

Luvableboo said:
			
		

> ** Ladies am I seeing the truth or is it just a dream?????****




You sound the same way I did!


----------



## Bees

My .05 tube lasts about 10 days.  I make about 8 parts in my head and apply a teeny bit on my fingertip....then I massage  my scalp.  It will spread to your whole head


----------



## KiniKakes

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Kini-
> 
> How did your relaxer go? You seem pretty calm, so I guess there were no major catastrophes.


 
Yeah girl, it went FINE. 

I had actually forgotten which thread we had originally discussed this in, so I posted my results in another one of the m.n. threads. I guess it was the wrong one.  

But anyway, everything was gravy.  If you recall, I had stopped using the m.n. on Sunday.... and had intended on waiting to relax Friday (5 days later). But I was sooo impatient, that I ended up relaxing Wednesday (3 days later).  However, everything was cool. The relaxer took and my hair was just as straight as it normally is.... and there was no unusual burning or irritation.  So the m.n. didnt seem to make a difference, and no clashing of the chemicals/ingredients.

HTH.


----------



## mblake8

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Yeah girl, it went FINE.
> 
> I had actually forgotten which thread we had originally discussed this in, so I posted my results in another one of the m.n. threads. I guess it was the wrong one.
> 
> But anyway, everything was gravy.  If you recall, I had stopped using the m.n. on Sunday.... and had intended on waiting to relax Friday (5 days later). But I was sooo impatient, that I ended up relaxing Wednesday (3 days later).  However, everything was cool. The relaxer took and my hair was just as straight as it normally is.... and there was no unusual burning or irritation.  So the m.n. didnt seem to make a difference, and no clashing of the chemicals/ingredients.
> 
> HTH.



Hey
What kind of growth did u get??


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

This MN gives you crazy growth. I relaxed about 9 days ago and I already have more than normal newgrowth. Maybe i'll get an inch this month. I got nearly an inch from using it for a partial month.


----------



## KiniKakes

mblake8 said:
			
		

> Hey
> What kind of growth did u get??


 
Oh, I had JUST bought the m.n. and had only used it 4 days prior to relaxing.  So I just started using it again, and it will be a full, consecutive week of use this Friday.  

So i cant really say just yet.... its too early. 

Oh, but im doing m.n. in the morning, and mtg in the evening.... so my results will be a combination of both those topical growth enhancers. So it may be hard to determine what is causing my ridiculously, outrageously speedy growth (Lmaooo, you can see I am very optimistic about this).


----------



## GinnyP

Luvableboo said:
			
		

> OK I don't know what is going on here!!!!!   I relaxed on April 11th pretty straight...
> Well I started the MN brigade on April  18th or 20th ........ now my hair won't slick as easy.(totally need the scarf)..  There are waves at the side of my head...   The nappy soul patch in the middle is now at war with me!!!!!!
> 
> ** Ladies am I seeing the truth or is it just a dream?????****


Luvableboo the nappy soul patch(that is so funny) do you relaxed the soul patch?  I have a soul patch also, but it is relaxed I am trying to grow it out with MN I hope it grows past my butt I have tried everything to get it to grow.   I am praying for longer hair in the crown area to stay on without breaking off!!!!


----------



## Undefeated Queen

I am happy with my results! My nape area is full of growth and my edges and hairline has filled in quite nicely. I have focused on these areas more than my entire head.


----------



## KiniKakes

Undefeated Queen said:
			
		

> I am happy with my results! My nape area is full of growth and my edges and hairline has filled in quite nicely. I have focused on these areas more than my entire head.


 
Kewl!!! How long have you been using it?


----------



## Undefeated Queen

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Kewl!!! How long have you been using it?



Hi!  


I think this is the third week.


----------



## KiniKakes

Undefeated Queen said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> 
> I think this is the third week.


 
Oh yeah!!!!!!!!!   Ankle-length, here i come!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Undefeated Queen

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!!!!!!!!!   Ankle-length, here i come!!!!!!!!!



 I'll swing it, put it on my shoulder or wear it like Aaliyah. The piece covering my eye will reach my knee!


----------



## Phoenix

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Yeah girl, it went FINE.
> 
> I had actually forgotten which thread we had originally discussed this in, so I posted my results in another one of the m.n. threads. I guess it was the wrong one.
> 
> But anyway, everything was gravy. If you recall, I had stopped using the m.n. on Sunday.... and had intended on waiting to relax Friday (5 days later). But I was sooo impatient, that I ended up relaxing Wednesday (3 days later). However, everything was cool. The relaxer took and my hair was just as straight as it normally is.... and there was no unusual burning or irritation. So the m.n. didnt seem to make a difference, and no clashing of the chemicals/ingredients.
> 
> HTH.



Thanks.  Glad everything went okay.


----------



## LaNecia

FSA Update: On my last reimbursement for the Neosporin AF, I was even reimbursed for the tax! My plan reimburses for shipping too...  If you have it ladies, UTILIZE!!


----------



## TwistNMx

Undefeated Queen said:
			
		

> I'll swing it, put it on my shoulder or wear it like Aaliyah. The piece covering my eye will reach my knee!


 
 LOL...this is cute.


----------



## Luvableboo

jancan7 said:
			
		

> Luvableboo the nappy soul patch(that is so funny) do you relaxed the soul patch?  I have a soul patch also, but it is relaxed I am trying to grow it out with MN I hope it grows past my butt I have tried everything to get it to grow.   I am praying for longer hair in the crown area to stay on without breaking off!!!!




The soul patch is relaxed it is a 2 inch  by 2 inch section that only gets combed while wet when there is new growth... It is the tightest curled section of my hair ...It just ain't friendly   
If the MN is doing this now... What will the patch be like in 4-5 weeks.. boy I sure am scared    !!


----------



## toinette

Undefeated Queen said:
			
		

> I'll swing it, put it on my shoulder or wear it like Aaliyah. The piece covering my eye will reach my knee!


----------



## MiamiHottie

thanks for the response


----------



## HoneyDew

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> FSA Update: On my last reimbursement for the Neosporin AF, I was even reimbursed for the tax! My plan reimburses for shipping too...  If you have it ladies, UTILIZE!!




Waiting on my direct deposit as i type this.  

The FSA people must wonder what is wrong with me.


----------



## LaNecia

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Waiting on my direct deposit as i type this.
> 
> The FSA people must wonder what is wrong with me.


 
 I was thinkin the SAME thing yesterday!!   They messed around and finally issued the BennyCards


----------



## morehairplease

ladies do you mind telling me what tax you are using? I have insurance w/BCBS and would love to know(to call and ask if I can get the reimbursement for the NF).

thanks in advance ladies,
tishee


----------



## HoneyDew

tishee said:
			
		

> ladies do you mind telling me what tax you are using? I have insurance w/BCBS and would love to know(to call and ask if I can get the reimbursement for the NF).
> 
> thanks in advance ladies,
> tishee




Flexible Spending Account - It is actually a job benefit that some companies offer so that meds and health care can be paid for with pre tax dollars.


----------



## LaNecia

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Flexible Spending Account - It is actually a job benefit that some companies offer so that meds and health care can be paid for with pre tax dollars.


 
 

Adding: Usually you can only make your contributions during open enrollment which happens one time a year. Once your contributions are in place, unless you have a qualifying event (get married, divorced, have a child etc), you are not able to make any changes. It's a use or lose system, whatever monies you contribute, if they are not used at the end of the year, they are forfieted.

It really comes in handy (and saves you taxable dollars becase monies are deducted pretax as HoneyDew stated.)



ETA: They also have it available for Dependent Care, not just Medical/Healthcare.


----------



## morehairplease

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Flexible Spending Account - It is actually a job benefit that some companies offer so that meds and health care can be paid for with pre tax dollars.


 
thanks HoneyDew!


----------



## morehairplease

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Adding: Usually you can only make your contributions during open enrollment which happens one time a year. Once your contributions are in place, unless you have a qualifying event (get married, divorced, have a child etc), you are not able to make any changes. It's a use or lose system, whatever monies you contribute, if they are not used at the end of the year, they are forfieted.
> 
> It really comes in handy (and saves you taxable dollars becase monies are deducted pretax as HoneyDew stated.)
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: They also have it available for Dependent Care, not just Medical/Healthcare.


 
thanks VWVixxen!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

So I finally got the nerve to get the MN 4%, Wal-mart brand. I added it to my Come Back Hair cream by Liz & Daughters. I also added some sulfur, WGO, and Castor oil. I'll be washing, treating and DC my hair today, and decided to put some cornrows in to watch the growth better since I'm already past 3months post. Is this a Neosporin/MN growth challenge? If so I'm in as of today.


----------



## Edie

I was combing my hair this morning and noticed that my hair looked a little longer so I couldn't resist measuring again.  I could not believe what I was seeing.  My hair had actually grown some more by a quarter inch in just 5 days.  This stuff is amazing.  Like I said I may be going through one of my growth spurts but it could also be that I am not only using the neosporin but I am also applying heat to my hair (via a plastic bag on my head with a hot towel for 10 minutes since using it).  My hair is growing fast and I mean fast.


----------



## naturaline

Edie said:
			
		

> I was combing my hair this morning and noticed that my hair looked a little longer so I couldn't resist measuring again.  I could not believe what I was seeing.  My hair had actually grown some more by a quarter inch in just 5 days.  This stuff is amazing.  Like I said I may be going through one of my growth spurts but it could also be that I am not only using the neosporin but I am also applying heat to my hair (via a plastic bag on my head with a hot towel for 10 minutes since using it).  My hair is growing fast and I mean fast.


wow good news!!!!
u have sum gud growth!!


----------



## gn1g

I have _very_ sensitive skin and scalp.  Therefore I was a little reluctant about trying this concotion.  However I went and purchased the capazician? and mixed it with the MN.  I pooed and con my hair last night and while it was wet I applied the mixture.  My head was on fire - like a perm!  I kept debating whether or not to wash it out.  I turned on a fan and tolerated it.  My DH kept saying you better get that out of ur head before you go bald.  After about 3 hours the burning died down.  I hope this works.  

Sometimes when I use Lenzi's Request my head burns like that, and shortly after that a growth spurt starts.  I am hoping that this mixture will give me the same results with out the scent.

I am also hoping that this solution will help my scalp because lately I have been having large flakes of dandruff/scalp.


----------



## HoneyDew

gn1g said:
			
		

> I have _very_ sensitive skin and scalp.  Therefore I was a little reluctant about trying this concotion.  However I went and purchased the capazician? and mixed it with the MN.  I pooed and con my hair last night and while it was wet I applied the mixture.  My head was on fire - like a perm!  I kept debating whether or not to wash it out.  I turned on a fan and tolerated it.  My DH kept saying you better get that out of ur head before you go bald.  After about 3 hours the burning died down.  I hope this works.
> 
> Sometimes when I use Lenzi's Request my head burns like that, and shortly after that a growth spurt starts.  I am hoping that this mixture will give me the same results with out the scent.
> 
> I am also hoping that this solution will help my scalp because lately I have been having large flakes of dandruff/scalp.




I have very sensitive skin, as well, gn1g.  I don't think I could handle capazician.


----------



## *Frisky*

Does anybody remember if this was the thread that someone was questioning if the MN might be making people's relaxers revert instead of it really being new growth?


----------



## missdrea

BeautifulWideEyes, Edie, VWVixxen, and everyone else:

I'm finally convinced, I don't wanna be left out--Count me in! MN/Neosporin AF Challenge here I go! I don't know how long this challenge is for (maybe I missed it somewhere in the threads), but for now, I'm using the cream straight daily from yesterday May 2 to the end of May--to stay in the 4 week limit--and then check back. Hopefully I'll be as successful as you ladies. I still don't want to give up my MTG, so perhaps I'll concentrate on thinner areas at first.


----------



## HoneyDew

marie170 said:
			
		

> Does anybody remember if this was the thread that someone was questioning if the MN might be making people's relaxers revert instead of it really being new growth?



yeah, we did talk about that.  i don't see how it can revert relaxed hair.

I don't think I have ever had reversion from anything, actually.

When people use that term, it always confuses me.  I thought relaxers are permanent.

Now, I do have flatironed new growth revert, but even my moisturizers do that.


----------



## gn1g

So should we be using this mixture for a set period of time and then taking a break?


----------



## Edie

marie170 said:
			
		

> Does anybody remember if this was the thread that someone was questioning if the MN might be making people's relaxers revert instead of it really being new growth?




My hair is natural.  When I measure my hair, since it is long already.  I put on what I call my growth chart shirt.  It has tiny horizontal stripes on it.  As my hair grow, I mark off the last measurement with a waterproof marker.  As you can tell, I do not wear this shirt out.  It was a cheap buy at $5 and I got it specifically for measuring my hair.  In fact I bought several of them.  So I can definitely tell when my hair is growing simply by putting the shirt on, then putting the tape against my scalp at  several different points and measuring down to the horizonal lines.


----------



## KiniKakes

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> When people use that term, it always confuses me. I thought relaxers are permanent.
> 
> Now, I do have flatironed new growth revert, but even my moisturizers do that.


 
I am just as confused as you when ppl say that, HoneyDew.  

I dont think its "reverting" the relaxer or anything like that. But I do know that the water content of the M.N. has a tendency to make my roots look wavy/curly and I wonder if ppl could be mistaking this for reversion or even new growth.  Either way, after my hair is freshly washed/roller set the roots look straight again.


----------



## *Frisky*

I was asked the question yesterday about if MN might be making people's relaxers revert but I honestly don't think so...


----------



## Zeal

Rite Aid Brand -  Buy one get the other 50% off.  You know that Rite Aid has large tubes right.  I skip to counter and have no money.  Left it at my desk. 

I will go back during my break.


----------



## KiniKakes

missdrea said:
			
		

> BeautifulWideEyes, Edie, VWVixxen, and everyone else:
> 
> I'm finally convinced, I don't wanna be left out--Count me in! MN/Neosporin AF Challenge here I go! I don't know how long this challenge is for (maybe I missed it somewhere in the threads), but for now, I'm using the cream straight daily from yesterday May 2 to the end of May--to stay in the 4 week limit--and then check back. Hopefully I'll be as successful as you ladies. I still don't want to give up my MTG, so perhaps I'll concentrate on thinner areas at first.


 
Miss Drea, I havent given up my beloved MTG either! I use the M.N. in the morning/afternoon throughout my hair...... and then in the evening I use MTG.  By the next morning, the MTG has soaked into the scalp and it is ready for my M.N. application.  I hope to see "double" the growth with this method!


----------



## naturaline

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Miss Drea, I havent given up my beloved MTG either! I use the M.N. in the morning/afternoon throughout my hair...... and then in the evening I use MTG.  By the next morning, the MTG has soaked into the scalp and it is ready for my M.N. application.  I hope to see "double" the growth with this method!


im doing the same routine startin from tonight


----------



## KiniKakes

naturaline said:
			
		

> im doing the same routine startin from tonight


 
Alright!!!!!  Gotta love that M.N. and MTG combo!!!!!


----------



## HoneyDew

Wow, M.N. and MTG at the same time. You guys are no joke!  

I know I could not handle that!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Girl you and me both, lol, the most I did was pour out the oil to my MTG and use the sulfur only added to my hair grease concoction. 





			
				HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Wow, M.N. and MTG at the same time. You guys are no joke!
> 
> I know I could not handle that!


----------



## HoneyDew

BeautifulWideEyes said:
			
		

> Girl you and me both, lol, the most I did was pour out the oil to my MTG and use the sulfur only added to my hair grease concoction.



I must say - we are all creative ladies when it comes to our products.


----------



## TwistNMx

gn1g said:
			
		

> I have _very_ sensitive skin and scalp. Therefore I was a little reluctant about trying this concotion. However I went and purchased the capazician? and mixed it with the MN. I pooed and con my hair last night and while it was wet I applied the mixture. My head was on fire - like a perm! I kept debating whether or not to wash it out. I turned on a fan and tolerated it. My DH kept saying you better get that out of ur head before you go bald. After about 3 hours the burning died down. I hope this works.
> 
> Sometimes when I use Lenzi's Request my head burns like that, and shortly after that a growth spurt starts. I am hoping that this mixture will give me the same results with out the scent.
> 
> I am also hoping that this solution will help my scalp because lately I have been having large flakes of dandruff/scalp.


What measurements of 'capa' did you use and how did you mix it?


----------



## LaNecia

gn1g said:
			
		

> So should we be using this mixture for a set period of time and then taking a break?


 
I have no idea if it's recommended, I reread the label regarding usage and it says if a condition hasn't cleared up over certain amount of time, to consult a physician. I'm not sure if that has to do with the MN or with the medical condition. 

I've chosen to do so just as a precaution, I'm not big on taking any type of medication, least of all over a prolonged period of time. While this is external, I choose to err a little closer to the side of caution (without completely giving it up entirely).


----------



## LaNecia

missdrea said:
			
		

> BeautifulWideEyes, Edie, VWVixxen, and everyone else:
> 
> I'm finally convinced, I don't wanna be left out--Count me in! MN/Neosporin AF Challenge here I go! I don't know how long this challenge is for (maybe I missed it somewhere in the threads), but for now, I'm using the cream straight daily from yesterday May 2 to the end of May--to stay in the 4 week limit--and then check back. Hopefully I'll be as successful as you ladies. I still don't want to give up my MTG, so perhaps I'll concentrate on thinner areas at first.


 
Best of luck to you with the growth! We'll be looking for a progress report here soon!


----------



## ayoung

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I have no idea if it's recommended, I reread the label regarding usage and it says if a condition hasn't cleared up over certain amount of time, to consult a physician. I'm not sure if that has to do with the MN or with the medical condition.
> 
> I've chosen to do so just as a precaution, I'm not big on taking any type of medication, least of all over a prolonged period of time. While this is external, I choose to err a little closer to the side of caution (without completely giving it up entirely).



I feel the same way. I'll be taking 4 or so weeks off after my touch up.


----------



## Zeal

*I'M BACK FROM BREAK* 

I just returned from break. I purchased 2 RiteAid version of Neosporin AF for a total of 11.23.   2% MN.

I am going to mix it with WooJee and Surge 14.

edit --  1 ounce tubes


----------



## carpediem628

Hi ladies!

I am in like flynn!!!  I started reading this post this morning and practically broke my neck trying to get to the store to get some MN.  I bought Monistat, but plan to go back to get the Capsacin and the cortisone.

I've been using MTG and WGO and my hair has thickened up considerably, but I'm not sure I'm seeing much new growth.

I will try to post before and after picks soon.

Thanks ladies for the abundance of information!!!


----------



## Zeal

I don't have anymore room for a challenge link in my Sig. Oh well 

I wll add the MN challenge link.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

LOL, when I had all those tickers I didn't have room for nothing, I got rid of them,  , but I wanted to know how do you add links to your siggy. 


			
				Zeal said:
			
		

> I don't have anymore room for a challenge link in my Sig. Oh well
> 
> I wll add the MN challenge link.


----------



## Zeal

BeautifulWideEyes said:
			
		

> LOL, when I had all those tickers I didn't have room for nothing, I got rid of them,  , but I wanted to know how do you add links to your siggy.


 
To add a link:


Copy the complete (URL) link from the Internet Address field above. *Be sure to go to the first page.*
Open MS Word
Click insert  | Hyperlink |In the text to display field, enter the name of you link, i.e*.  AF *Challenge
In the Type file or Web page Field (remove whatever infomaion is there) | Make sure the cursor is in the beginning of the field | Click Control V | Click OK.  There you have it
Copy and paste in you Siggy

HTH

Zeal


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Oooh, thanks a bunch 


			
				Zeal said:
			
		

> To add a link:
> 
> 
> Copy the complete (URL) link from the Internet Address field above. *Be sure to go to the first page.*
> Open MS Word
> Click insert | Hyperlink |In the text to display field, enter the name of you link, i.e*. AF *Challenge
> In the Type file or Web page Field (remove whatever infomaion is there) | Make sure the cursor is in the beginning of the field | Click Control V | Click OK. There you have it
> Copy and paste in you Siggy
> 
> HTH
> 
> Zeal


----------



## Faith

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> This MN gives you crazy growth. I relaxed about 9 days ago and I already have more than normal newgrowth. Maybe i'll get an inch this month. I got nearly an inch from using it for a partial month.


I can't remember are you mixing it or usingit straight?


----------



## carpediem628

I am sooo excited.  I just 25 boxes of generic Monistat (Rite Aid brand) with 4% MN from Ebay.  With shipping, I am paying only $2.30 per box (compared to the $12 I paid at Rite Aid).  Only problem - it comes with suppositories and small tube of cream, but I read that suppositories melt when kept in a warm place, so it should have the same effect after melting.


----------



## Keen

carpediem628 said:
			
		

> I am sooo excited. I just 25 boxes of generic Monistat (Rite Aid brand) with 4% MN from Ebay. With shipping, I am paying only $2.30 per box (compared to the $12 I paid at Rite Aid). Only problem - it comes with suppositories and small tube of cream, but I read that suppositories melt when kept in a warm place, so it should have the same effect after melting.


 
where did you find the 4% on e-bay?


----------



## carpediem628

Keen said:
			
		

> where did you find the 4% on e-bay?


 
I just searched for MN and when the Rite Aid brand picture came up, I recognized the picture because that is the one I currently use which is 4%.

Unfortunately, there aren't many others on EBAY.  Most are for Monistat 2% and the prices are just as much as in the store once you pay for shipping.  

I just got lucky.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

Faith said:
			
		

> I can't remember are you mixing it or usingit straight?


I mix it with a little oil.


----------



## Wildchild453

My cousin is a lurker on the board(she refuses to join, thinks it'll confirm her obsession) and she wanted me to post this for her, since y'all got her on this MN kick.

She made a mix that goes like this: get a jar of coconut oil, let it melt, squeeze the MN into the jar, mix 2 tsp of MSM..a lil castor oil and a lil peppermint oil and let it solidify...then put on scalp.

She's feeling damn proud of herself right now


----------



## *Frisky*

Has anyone checked out how many views this thread has gotten?? Wow....


----------



## baglady215

Has anyone tried MN powder?  Like to make a mix (like MTG)?


----------



## LaNecia

baglady215 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried MN powder? Like to make a mix (like MTG)?


 
I think Den1 said she had seen it or gotten it. I've not seen it online at all. I'd not want to mix it because of potentially mixing the concentration too strong and doing more harm than good.


----------



## gn1g

High Priestess said:
			
		

> What measurements of 'capa' did you use and how did you mix it?


 
I am basically doing 1:1 equal amounts eyeballing it.  I think I am goint to mix my LR in it as well.

A word of warning to all Don't let your hair get in your eyes or mouth that Capazcin stuff BURNS like the dickens!! (Whatever the dickens is) and don't touch your self at all.  I wear a swoop bang and I am hoping this stuff doesn't burn my face.  I only put this mixture on my scalp but it inevitable gets on my strands.  I went to put a rubber band on my hair and I held the band with my mouth and then I rubbed my eye.  What a disaster.


----------



## Keen

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> My cousin is a lurker on the board(she refuses to join, thinks it'll confirm her obsession) and she wanted me to post this for her, since y'all got her on this MN kick.
> 
> She made a mix that goes like this: get a jar of coconut oil, let it melt, squeeze the MN into the jar, mix 2 tsp of MSM..a lil castor oil and a lil peppermint oil and let it solidify...then put on scalp.
> 
> She's feeling damn proud of herself right now



That sounds good. I mix mine with a little bit of castor oil to make it lighter. I don't know about MSM though.


----------



## Edie

How the growth updates coming along.  I am seeing good growth.  What about the rest of you?  Let's here those updates!


----------



## TwistNMx

Edie said:
			
		

> How the growth updates coming along. I am seeing good growth. What about the rest of you? Let's here those updates!


Hi Edie.
Go here:
http://www.coachinglab.com/catalog/DP-Finger-Pointing.jpg​http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=1424663#post1424663


----------



## naturaline

*****word of advise if you think your tube has run-out just cut it open and theres loads left!!!!!


----------



## rosie

naturaline said:
			
		

> *****word of advise if you think your tube has run-out just cut it open and theres loads left!!!!!


----------



## TwistNMx

Sounds funny I know, but I learned this from Haley's Hints last year.  I save $$ on my natural toothpaste this way.  It lasts at least another 3-4 days.


----------



## HoneyDew

naturaline said:
			
		

> *****word of advise if you think your tube has run-out just cut it open and theres loads left!!!!!



that's true.  there is always a lot left in the tube.


----------



## baglady215

naturaline said:
			
		

> *****word of advise if you think your tube has run-out just cut it open and theres loads left!!!!!



  But you ain't lying...  This stuff is more expensive than GASOLINE!


----------



## LaNecia

baglady215 said:
			
		

> But you ain't lying... This stuff is more expensive than GASOLINE!


 
Wait!!   There's something more expensive than gas?!?!?!


----------



## baglady215

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Wait!!   There's something more expensive than gas?!?!?!



  Right!!!!  What was I thinking?


----------



## naturaline

yep and im a student... this MN is worth gold to me LOLOL


----------



## LaNecia

My mom is entering the challenge tomorrow. We're going to do some before and after (30 days) shots.


----------



## EMJazzy

naturaline said:
			
		

> *****word of advise if you think your tube has run-out just cut it open and theres loads left!!!!!


 
It didn't even dawn on me to cut the tube open....when I think it's empty I've been buying more....duh


----------



## aqualung

Zeal said:
			
		

> Would this be Surge Plus 14 or Wojee ?



I mixed MN with Surge 14. 
Touchup Tuesday morning. 
Loads of new growth.
I want to keep it up all summer.


----------



## glamazon386

naturaline said:
			
		

> *****word of advise if you think your tube has run-out just cut it open and theres loads left!!!!!



hahahaha  I thought I was the only person who did that...


----------



## MissFallon

If you live near a Family Dollar they have a 1.59oz tube for 5 dollars (their brand). The Neosporin AF only lasted me for 6 days and I only use it once a day. I switched to the Family Dollar MN today...so hopefully ill get the same results. I noticed about 1/4 of an inch of ng in the last 7 days.


----------



## chocolatesis

naturaline said:
			
		

> *****word of advise if you think your tube has run-out just cut it open and theres loads left!!!!!


 

 That's so funny!!! I always do that with toothpaste, and I've been doing that with my MN too!!!! Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## *Frisky*

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> hahahaha  I thought I was the only person who did that...


 
This is OT for bmoreflyygirl....I am loving the green eye makeup!! Sometimes I wear like a turquoise blueish eyeshadow like that I just love. Alot of people think its too gaudy looking but these are my eyeballs not theirs


----------



## glamazon386

marie170 said:
			
		

> This is OT for bmoreflyygirl....I am loving the green eye makeup!! Sometimes I wear like a turquoise blueish eyeshadow like that I just love. Alot of people think its too gaudy looking but these are my eyeballs not theirs



Thanks!  My makeup had totaly faded by then because we were so busy dancing. lol It was an olive green and 2 blue and some other randomness. I totally agree with you though. It's my face I'll wear what I want. Forget who thinks its too much. lol  It's funny because I just had that exact convo with my mom the other day who only wears lip gloss and eyeliner. That day i just had on black eyeliner a bit of pink shadow and lip gloss.  She was like you don't need at that crap on your face that looks good just like that. You should keep it like that. All that eyeshadow and stuff is too much it's too bright. I was like whatever. My eyeshadow looks GOOOOOOD.  I got so many compliments! She just rolled her eyes and was like whatever lol Mind you this is the same woman who said this is too much!! when I put plain silver on her eyes. Sometimes all I can do is shake my head lol... I love my bright shadows!!


----------



## Zeal

I am using the Rite Aid Brand  (Neosporin AF).  Am I paranoid from the MTG or does it start to smell after staying on the Scalp for a while.

I sat next to someone on the train.  About 5 minutes later.  He said something stinks.   

I was like, "Did you stay that I stink"???!!!  

He says, NO>  I said something stinks.  hmmm.  He did not smellit until I sat there.  Maybe I am just 'noid.


----------



## Shimmie

Zeal said:
			
		

> I am using the Rite Aid Brand (AF). Am I paranoid from the MTG or does it start to smell after staying on the Scalp for a while.
> 
> I sat next to someone on the train. About 5 minutes later. He said something stinks.
> 
> I was like, "Did you stay that I stink"???!!!
> 
> He says, NO> I said something stinks. hmmm. He did not smellit until I sat there. Maybe I am just 'noid.


 
Zeal, he was lying.   And truthfully if he did smell something bad, it was his upper lip.   

MTG isn't really that bad after applying it at night.   I really do love it, but I stopped because I was self-conscious about being around the office, not being sure if others could smell it. 

Oh, the things we go through...


----------



## Zeal

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> Zeal, he was lying. And truthfully if he did smell something bad, it was his upper lip.
> 
> MTG isn't really that bad after applying it at night. I really do love it, but I stopped because I was self-conscious about being around the office, not being sure if others could smell it.
> 
> Oh, the things we go through...


 

The thing is... I put the MTG on hold and I am using the Neosporing AF with jojoba oil and a littlw Surge.  I guess from Mom telling me I was stank when I went to visit.  I am paranoid.


----------



## Estee

MissFallon said:
			
		

> If you live near a Family Dollar they have a 1.59oz tube for 5 dollars (their brand). The Neosporin AF only lasted me for 6 days and I only use it once a day. I switched to the Family Dollar MN today...so hopefully ill get the same results. I noticed about 1/4 of an inch of ng in the last 7 days.


 
I started out using 1 tube of Neosporin AF, then switched to the Family Dollar brand. I'm on the 2nd tube and it's been over a month, and to be honest with you, I have achieved no growth after using MN daily since early April. I get tingles every once in a while, but that's it.

Anyone else experiencing no growth from MN?


----------



## HoneyDew

Estee said:
			
		

> I started out using 1 tube of Neosporin AF, then switched to the Family Dollar brand. I'm on the 2nd tube and it's been over a month, and to be honest with you, I have achieved no growth after using MN daily since early April. I get tingles every once in a while, but that's it.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing no growth from MN?



Actually, I had a similar experience.  I switched from Neosporin AF to another kind - an off brand.  That one did not give me the same results.  I went back to the Neosporin AF and got more growth.  I do think we get what we pay for.

Any ladies getting results from the generic brands?


----------



## *Frisky*

I think KiniKakes ordered some generic brand off of ebay..I'm not sure if she has posted any results though.

HoneyDew is that a new product from Fantasia?


----------



## HoneyDew

marie170 said:
			
		

> I think KiniKakes ordered some generic brand off of ebay..I'm not sure if she has posted any results though.
> 
> HoneyDew is that a new product from Fantasia?



Yes!! I have been seeing it in Upscale mag and a few Hair mags for a few months now.  The ads have been very seducing!!

Finally I ordered some.  No one seems to have it yet!!  I wasted money because of shipping, but I was SO SO eager to try it.  I got it from Texas Beauty Supply.

I have been looking for a moisturizing serum that does not weigh hair down.  this product does just that!


----------



## *Frisky*

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Yes!! I have been seeing it in Upscale mag and a few Hair mags for a few months now. The ads have been very seducing!!
> 
> Finally I ordered some. No one seems to have it yet!! I wasted money because of shipping, but I was SO SO eager to try it. I got it from Texas Beauty Supply.
> 
> I have been looking for a moisturizing serum that does not weigh hair down. this product does just that!


 
That is cool...I have the Fantasia Heat Protectant Serum in the pink bottle. I think it works good.


----------



## EMJazzy

HoneyDew great minds think alike because just last week I purchased a Fantasia product in preparation for using my MaxiGlide to check length...Below is the product I have....


----------



## HoneyDew

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> HoneyDew great minds think alike because just last week I purchased a Fantasia product in preparation for using my MaxiGlide to check length...Below is the product I have....




That one gets lots of love on this board.  It must be really good.


----------



## LaNecia

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> HoneyDew great minds think alike because just last week I purchased a Fantasia product in preparation for using my MaxiGlide to check length...Below is the product I have....


 
Co-signing...me likey this one too!!


----------



## Amour

do you think you could use MN with a sulphur mixture?


----------



## EMJazzy

Sabina said:
			
		

> do you think you could use MN with a sulphur mixture?


 
I believe you can....I apply the MN to my scalp first then I pour a little bit of MTG right on top of it. 

HHG


----------



## balisi

Just an observation, but I wonder if the medical community believes that the rate of fungal infections have gone up since sales of anti-fungal creams have increased exponentially. Hmmmm.


----------



## EMJazzy

balisi said:
			
		

> Just an observation, but I wonder if the medical community believes that the rate of fungal infections have gone up since sales of anti-fungal creams have increased exponentially. Hmmmm.


----------



## dreamgurl

I know I'm late...butaruma uh...do you use the topical antifungal cream that comes in the anti-yeast infection pack or do you use the cream inserts or both? I'm cofused.


----------



## mblake8

dreamgurl said:
			
		

> I know I'm late...butaruma uh...do you use the topical antifungal cream that comes in the anti-yeast infection pack or do you use the cream inserts or both? I'm cofused.


Neosporin AF cream, or just the tube of cream itsself . No inserts at all.


----------



## MissFallon

I have been using this for exactly 14 days and have 1 inch of ng in the last 14 days. I have gotten 2 inches in 5 weeks, i think the MN def. helped to speed this up.


----------



## mblake8

MissFallon said:
			
		

> I have been using this for exactly 14 days and have 1 inch of ng in the last 14 days. I have gotten 2 inches in 5 weeks, i think the MN def. helped to speed this up.



What brand are you using? I used the Neosporin and the generic brand but i think i get better results with Neosporin.Also how often do you put it on you hair?


----------



## filthyfresh

Damn I may have to get up on this. Y'all are turning me into a PJ.


----------



## dreamgurl

Do the inserts have the MN in it as well as the little tube? I always thought they did and wondered if anyone used the cream from the inserts mixed with the little tube of cream that comes with the inserts for more effects.


----------



## TwistNMx

gn1g said:
			
		

> I am basically doing 1:1 equal amounts eyeballing it. I think I am goint to mix my LR in it as well.
> 
> A word of warning to all Don't let your hair get in your eyes or mouth that Capazcin stuff BURNS like the dickens!! (Whatever the dickens is) and don't touch your self at all. I wear a swoop bang and I am hoping this stuff doesn't burn my face. I only put this mixture on my scalp but it inevitable gets on my strands. I went to put a rubber band on my hair and I held the band with my mouth and then I rubbed my eye. What a disaster.


 
What may I ask are you mixing this with.
Would you mind sharing the ingredients of the LR?


----------



## MissJ

Wow, I'm just finding this thread.  I wonder if this will help with my dandruff problem.  :scratchch


----------



## gn1g

High Priestess said:
			
		

> What may I ask are you mixing this with.
> Would you mind sharing the ingredients of the LR?


 
I am mixing MN + Capazcin + Lenzi's Request hair growth stimulator 

I am at work an don't have the ingredients in front of me but if you do a search I am sure they are on this site somewhere.

I applied this mixture for 1 week and I stopped because my ng was a _forest_.  So I am going to get a retouch this week and I will resume.


----------



## TwistNMx

gn1g said:
			
		

> I am mixing MN + Capazcin + Lenzi's Request hair growth stimulator
> 
> I am at work an don't have the ingredients in front of me but if you do a search I am sure they are on this site somewhere.
> 
> I applied this mixture for 1 week and I stopped because my ng was a _forest_. So I am going to get a retouch this week and I will resume.


Thank you so much gn1g.
Everyone here is talking about seeing growth fast with their relaxers.  It makes me wonder if I should even go there 'cause my hair looks relaxed until it starts to dry...then it becomes difficult.
Anyway, I guess I will try the capazcin with my MN since I found it for only 99 cents this week.


----------



## gn1g

.*99cents*!!! where?


----------



## HoneyDew

MissJ said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm just finding this thread.  I wonder if this will help with my dandruff problem.  :scratchch




It may. Some use Nizoral for dandruff and it also contains a 'zole active ingrediant.

But, I have noticed that Neosporin AF makes my new growth kinda dry when I have a lot of it.  But, mixing it with oil like the ladies here are doing has prevent that for some reason.


----------



## Sweetcoco82

I am going to have to swing by walmart tomorrow and buy some to see how it works.


----------



## aqualung

The CVS cashier girl saw my monistat.
She said "Awww. Feel better..."



This go round, I'll spray the Surge and part my hair to apply the MN with my fingers.
This will prevent me from being so heavy-handed.


----------



## EMJazzy

aqualung said:
			
		

> The CVS cashier girl saw my monistat.
> She said "Awww. Feel better..."
> 
> 
> 
> This go round, I'll spray the Surge and part my hair to apply the MN with my fingers.
> This will prevent me from being so heavy-handed.


 
If only she knew....


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

ok guys... i'm in. I got three boxes of monistat3.... getting ready to slap in the applicator creme right now.  got dang. I'm puttin cho-cha creme on muh dome piece.


----------



## TwistNMx

Ok guys, isn't there someplace we can get this stuff wholesale or something?  
I mean...really.  Isn't there a way to make it ourselves (a powder you add water to or something)?
Any ideas?
Not that I can't afford it, but it's ridiculous.


----------



## rrolle234

High Priestess said:
			
		

> Ok guys, isn't there someplace we can get this stuff wholesale or something?
> I mean...really.  Isn't there a way to make it ourselves (a powder you add water to or something)?
> Any ideas?
> Not that I can't afford it, but it's ridiculous.


LOL if u find something plez PM Me


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

lol I bought three boxes of monistat3 for 15 bucks. It has the double cremes. One with 4% and the external creme with 2%.


----------



## aqualung

Lotrimin AF ($9/30g) is much easier to find than Neosporin AF ($8/14g or 19g) in my area.
But I'm afraid that 1% clotrimazole in the Lotrimin is less potent than 2% MN in the Neosporin.
I don't want to waste this summer time of growth.


----------



## grnidmonster

O.K.-I read all 66 pages and I am in (looks around the room to make sure she doesn't recognize anyone ). 

 Swiped husbands AF this am and applied, scalp hateful sore by late afternoon . Is this good or does it mean I have a scalp problem.

Went to Rite aide to buy my own stash and the MN for feet was cheaper than the AF for JI. The Capsian cream was more than everything 14.99  plus was xtra strength-not sure I'm ready for all that. I'll start with the MN AF and work up from there.

I am very excited about the potential. MNT has been good for filling out the volume but I haven t seen a ton of growth. Not what I was expecting anyway. I really hope this works.


----------



## MzOptimistic

I have been reading this thread for sometime actually I have been reading since the first thread started about the lady mother who uses it in her head for her balding spot.  I went out and bought the Neosporin F for jock itch you should have seen the lady face when she wrung it up.  I bought 2 from Walgreens for 7.99.  I was desperate so I went to Walgreens and put the creme in my hair today.  It does melt rather nicely.  I will use this and take my vits and nothing else too see what happens.  Are we crazy or what.  My bf saw the creme and said what's up your coo coo itchs.  I told him I was putting it in my hair and he said you do anything they tell you to do on that site.  He also said that S#$% ga fall out.....he's funny....


----------



## HoneyDew

tsmith said:
			
		

> I have been reading this thread for sometime actually I have been reading since the first thread started about the lady mother who uses it in her head for her balding spot.  I went out and bought the Neosporin F for jock itch you should have seen the lady face when she wrung it up.  I bought 2 from Walgreens for 7.99.  I was desperate so I went to Walgreens and put the creme in my hair today.  It does melt rather nicely.  I will use this and take my vits and nothing else too see what happens.  Are we crazy or what.  My bf saw the creme and said what's up your coo coo itchs.  I told him I was putting it in my hair and he said you do anything they tell you to do on that site.  He also said that S#$% ga fall out.....he's funny....




It's not that crazy. actually.  Just research how anti-fungals help hair growth.  Reasearch products like Nizoral, which are just marketed differently.  Research DHT blockers and their use in hair growth/loss.


----------



## HoneyDew

aqualung said:
			
		

> Lotrimin AF ($9/30g) is much easier to find than Neosporin AF ($8/14g or 19g) in my area.
> But I'm afraid that 1% clotrimazole in the Lotrimin is less potent than 2% MN in the Neosporin.
> I don't want to waste this summer time of growth.



Yeah, it looks like some stores just don't carry Neosporin AF.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

tsmith said:
			
		

> *what's up your coo coo itchs*.


 
lol, lmbo


----------



## Shimmie

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Yeah, it looks like some stores just don't carry Neosporin AF.


 
Hi Honeydew:  What was the name of MN cream that you used on one of your friends.  You purchased it online at Walgreens.com.  It was a larger tube and it had a pleasant smell.  I forgot your post location for this.  How is it doing so far?  Is it proving to be just a good as Neo AF or better?

Thanks angel....Have a good day.

"Shimmie..."


----------



## HoneyDew

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Honeydew:  What was the name of MN cream that you used on one of your friends.  You purchased it online at Walgreens.com.  It was a larger tube and it had a pleasant smell.  I forgot your post location for this.  How is it doing so far?  Is it proving to be just a good as Neo AF or better?
> 
> Thanks angel....Have a good day.
> 
> "Shimmie..."



It is called Remedy Antifingal.  She says that she finished the tube and got good growth from it.  I have not seen her, but she told me that she needed a touchup after 3 weeks.

She did say that it made her scalp itch, which she did not like.  She is now using NeoAf and it is not making her scalp itch like it was with the other one.

She said that the Remedy was more moisturizing for her new growth and that the NeopsporinAF seemed to be more drying.  Because of this, she is applying WGO oil on her scalp on top on the NeoAF application.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

ROTFLMBO,  now that was too funny. I make sure I purchase mine at Wal-mart *Self-check out line,  , *that way I don't have to worry about them wondering if I have some type of issue purchasing MN on the regular, lol.


			
				tsmith said:
			
		

> I have been reading this thread for sometime actually I have been reading since the first thread started about the lady mother who uses it in her head for her balding spot. I went out and bought the Neosporin F for jock itch you should have seen the lady face when she wrung it up. I bought 2 from Walgreens for 7.99. I was desperate so I went to Walgreens and put the creme in my hair today. It does melt rather nicely. I will use this and take my vits and nothing else too see what happens. Are we crazy or what. *My bf saw the creme and said what's up your coo coo itchs. I told him I was putting it in my hair and he said you do anything they tell you to do on that site. He also said that S#$% ga fall out.....he's funny....[/*quote]


----------



## asha

I'm going to jump on this train and try the neosporin AF....hey and of course I'm gonna be cheap about it...here is a coupon to use

http://www.neosporin.com/opportunitycenter.htm


----------



## gn1g

HOW MUCH OFF IS THE COUPON?


----------



## GinnyP

asha said:
			
		

> I'm going to jump on this train and try the neosporin AF....hey and of course I'm gonna be cheap about it...here is a coupon to use
> 
> http://www.neosporin.com/opportunitycenter.htm


Asha, thanks for the coupon--I just notice Neosporin AF also comes in a green box  for ringworm and jock itch I wonder which one I should buy?


----------



## TwistNMx

rrolle234 said:
			
		

> LOL if u find something plez PM Me


i'M still looking


----------



## asha

gn1g said:
			
		

> HOW MUCH OFF IS THE COUPON?



It is $1.00 off, and if any of the stores that sell it in your area have double coupon days then you would get $2.00 off.


----------



## sxyhairfetish

I just told my mom about this thread and we both are in. Were going 4 the gusto @ 4%. So I will update often. we're going to mix it with coconut oil to make it stretch. Monistat is expensive! So pray for us! We'll either both be bald or have alooooot of new growth... (Im hoping for the latter)... btw i love this thread! Anything I need to know before using 4% MN ?


----------



## HoneyDew

jancan7 said:
			
		

> Asha, thanks for the coupon--I just notice Neosporin AF also comes in a green box  for ringworm and jock itch I wonder which one I should buy?




Either one works, really. They have the exact same ingredients.


----------



## cocoberry10

Who has been using this for a while now and has seen great results?  Please post for us.  I don't think I'll jump on this bandwagon just yet, but I'm interested to see how it has worked for you ladies!  Thanks.


----------



## *Frisky*

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> Who has been using this for a while now and has seen great results? Please post for us. I don't think I'll jump on this bandwagon just yet, but I'm interested to see how it has worked for you ladies! Thanks.


 
There is a thread called MN results where people have posted their experience with it.


----------



## rosie

Has anyone used there MN mixed in a spray bottle?

If so, how were/are your results?


----------



## nyreebnks

I have  started to use this in my ESTNL oil Nightly cream and I have found my hair to look dry in th emorning I have to use a oil sheen to remove the dullness , what have you all been doing to not make this happen


----------



## HoneyDew

nyreebnks said:
			
		

> I have  started to use this in my ESTNL oil Nightly cream and I have found my hair to look dry in th emorning I have to use a oil sheen to remove the dullness , what have you all been doing to not make this happen




I think it is better to mix it with something moisturizing like a leave-in.


----------



## Teacake

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Shimmie

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> Who has been using this for a while now and has seen great results? Please post for us. I don't think I'll jump on this bandwagon just yet, but I'm interested to see how it has worked for you ladies! Thanks.


 
I started about two months ago (mid-April).  I'm very close to 2 inches of new hair growth.  I cut my hair back in March when I started using Neo AF, my length was at the top of my neck, now it's just below my neck approaching my shoulders.  

I mix the product in a small plastic pill container with castor and olive and emu oils.  It works; it really works.  And I don't even use it everyday.  Some nights I just too tired after class.  And yet it still works.

Once I get a new camera, I'll be able to post pictures for you to see.  Several of 'my girls' -- my daughter, my dance mentor/best friend, my cousins -- have been visiting this forum since February and we are all seeing wonderful results with our hair.  

I love the precious ladies here at LHCF!  God bless you and I mean this with all of my heart.

Love,

"Shimmie..."


----------



## MsCounsel

Amazon.com 3 packs for $15.00.  I'm in.  Here we go.......


----------



## Zeal

Has anyone made a spray/spritz from MN?


----------



## sareca

I just started back. I only do MN when braided.  I'm trying to get 1 inch this month. Wish me luck!


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> I just started back. I only do MN when braided.  I'm trying to get 1 inch this month. Wish me luck!



 Seems we travel in the same thought cirlces on a lot of things! I just started back using my MN (w/La India Creme) on Sunday. I cornrowed my hair and am wearing a wig (My first ever). 

I've got about 30 days before I retouch, I hope to have at least 3/4" by then.


----------



## Cooyah

OT: VIXEN, you're one sexy wench!!!


----------



## LaNecia

Cooyah said:
			
		

> OT: VIXEN, you're one sexy wench!!!




G-r-r-r-r-r baby!!!  Thank ya ma'am...

I'm hopin' when my BF get's back in 39 days that he'll think so too, have I got plans for him!! :angeldevi


----------



## HoneyDew

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> G-r-r-r-r-r baby!!!  Thank ya ma'am...
> 
> I'm hopin' when my BF get's back in 39 days that he'll think so too, have I got plans for him!! :angeldevi


----------



## crlsweetie912

HoneyDew said:
			
		

>


                        Hilarious!


----------



## MsCounsel

I just received my six tubes.  The Amazon shipping dept. must wonder what kind of fungus I have to need so much.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Seems we travel in the same thought cirlces on a lot of things! I just started back using my MN (w/La India Creme) on Sunday. I cornrowed my hair and am wearing a wig (My first ever).
> 
> I've got about 30 days before I retouch, I hope to have at least 3/4" by then.


 
Great minds...


----------



## LaNecia

REConsul said:
			
		

> I just received my six tubes.  The Amazon shipping dept. must wonder what kind of fungus I have to need so much.



 I hear you, everytime I go to a store that doesn't have self checkout, I get the :eye:


----------



## sweetpineapple

Okay.........I don't know where I have been, but, I am just reading this for the first time. Seriously, Monistat and Neosporin on your scalp for hair growth. How? Is this even safe? ..........Learning something new everyday.


----------



## MsCounsel

I just used the AF and I love the texture of it much better than the Monistat.  It melts in much better.  Hopefully I will get great results.


----------



## MsCounsel

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I hear you, everytime I go to a store that doesn't have self checkout, I get the :eye:


 
Isn't that hysterical?  I emptied the tubes so that my SO won't think I have mad cow disease.


----------



## sareca

Ar010 said:
			
		

> Okay.........I don't know where I have been, but, I am just reading this for the first time. Seriously, Monistat and Neosporin on your scalp for hair growth. How? Is this even safe? ..........Learning something new everyday.



There are actually hair care products (or at least one) that have MN as an active ingredient.  There was a thread about it. I felt a lot better once I saw that.

ETA: Here's the link to the thread I mentioned. *http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=88804&highlight=products+miconazole+nitrate*


----------



## Mahalialee4

I have noticed that some are adding "Cortezone Cream" to their mixes. What kind of research haive you done on this cc and it's relation to hair growth etc. and safety. Is it a steroid?bonjour


----------



## nyreebnks

I don't know about the extra ingrets, but I love love , love the MN RESULTS I know that my hair is growing like crazy just with the MN. I do add wild growth oil and Doo Gro oil with my MN it make the MN alot smoother to be apply.


----------



## jaded_faerie

I just started my MN test this week...i mixed it with BB super gro grease and castor oil...i cant wait to see my results from this experiment..


----------



## DelightfulFlame

ya'll ain't tell me that the cortizone+capzacin+MN was gonna burn like it does. I was running like Malcolm X when the water got turned off and that perm was burning. Luckily I didn't have to stick my head in the toilet. I reached very quickly for some oil and that calmed it down immediately. Needless to say, I added oil to that mix!

That's what my arse gets for always trying something ya'll write on these hairboards. LOL


----------



## KiniKakes

DelightfulFlame said:
			
		

> ya'll ain't tell me that the cortizone+capzacin+MN was gonna burn like it does. *I was running like Malcolm X when the water got turned off and that perm was burning. Luckily I didn't have to stick my head in the toilet.* I reached very quickly for some oil and that calmed it down immediately. Needless to say, I added oil to that mix!
> 
> That's what my arse gets for always trying something ya'll write on these hairboards. LOL


 
   

Brother Malcolm washed that Conk out of his head with the quickness. That scene was so hilarious.


----------



## LaNecia

DelightfulFlame said:
			
		

> ya'll ain't tell me that the cortizone+capzacin+MN was gonna burn like it does. I was running like Malcolm X when the water got turned off and that perm was burning. Luckily I didn't have to stick my head in the toilet. I reached very quickly for some oil and that calmed it down immediately. Needless to say, I added oil to that mix!
> 
> That's what my arse gets for always trying something ya'll write on these hairboards. LOL




You didn't read back far enough!! I did so warn about that capscacin!!   that can get HOT!


----------



## DelightfulFlame

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> You didn't read back far enough!! I did so warn about that capscacin!!   that can get HOT!



LOL...I got sleepy reading all those pages. I sure woke up with that stuff in my head though. 

Sign of a true PJ: After all that...add some oil to the mix and still slap it on your head and keep it moving...


----------



## sareca

DelightfulFlame said:
			
		

> LOL...I got sleepy reading all those pages. I sure woke up with that stuff in my head though.
> 
> Sign of a true PJ: *After all that...add some oil to the mix and still slap it on your head and keep it moving..*.



LOL!


----------



## Zeal

I just purchased CVS Maximum Strength Antifungal cream as I did not see the cvs MN brand,  It is a 2oz tube for 4.99.  I also purchased Castor oil.  I am going to add sage, rosemary, lavendar, and peppermint eo to it in a 40 WGO bottle,  I may throw some olive oil in too.


----------



## Zeal

what is going on ladies?

Bump!  For progress.


----------



## LaNecia

I'm taking about two of weeks from using my mixture. I'm scheduled to resume the weeknd of the August 14th.


----------



## DelightfulFlame

Since I have not combed my hair in a good month, I haven't been using it. But when I have time to rollerset (instead of wearing these wash and gos), I will start back.


----------



## jaded_faerie

bumping for any updates...


----------



## nomoweavesfome

well............  I tried the Monistat 4% with the injectible insert thingies.  Squeezed all out and mixed with cayenne pepper an temple balm from ors.  I thought Iwas pretty hot with my mix.  That thang gave me the worst headache - I felt like my muscles got hit by a tranquilizer!  I felt like my eyes were going to cross and stay that way.  Needless to say all I could do is sleep it off.  The first week nothing happened, the second week I felt it.  So I stopped.  Maybe I should try the Neosporin AF like ya'll said.  

Anyone else experienced a difference between MONISTAT and NOSPORIN?


----------



## HoneyDew

nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> well............  I tried the Monistat 4% with the injectible insert thingies.  Squeezed all out and mixed with cayenne pepper an temple balm from ors.  I thought Iwas pretty hot with my mix.  That thang gave me the worst headache - I felt like my muscles got hit by a tranquilizer!  I felt like my eyes were going to cross and stay that way.  Needless to say all I could do is sleep it off.  The first week nothing happened, the second week I felt it.  So I stopped.  Maybe I should try the Neosporin AF like ya'll said.
> 
> Anyone else experienced a difference between MONISTAT and NOSPORIN?




Maybe you should not mix it with the other ingredients. That may have just been overkill.

You should try Feet Accompli by derma doctor. The price tag is higher for the tube, but when you do the math it is cheaper per ounce. It is like putting lotion/moisturizer on.


----------



## dstdiva

i used it after my last perm and almost didn't make it past the 5 week mark. the amount of new growth was amazing. i couldn't keep my fingers out of my hair ( i love the way my new growth feels...i just can't work with it). i can usually go 6-8 weeks between perms, but not this time.


----------



## glamazon386

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Maybe you should not mix it with the other ingredients. That may have just been overkill.
> 
> You should try Feet Accompli by derma doctor. The price tag is higher for the tube, but when you do the math it is cheaper per ounce. It is like putting lotion/moisturizer on.



Hmm... HoneyDew, where'd you find the Feet Accompli?


----------



## HoneyDew

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Hmm... HoneyDew, where'd you find the Feet Accompli?




I just order it online. Also Nordstrom sells DermaDoctor products.

I first tried it because I had gotten 2 samples of it. 

I have never tried emailing DermaDoctor for samples, but it is an idea - worth a try, at least.


----------



## glamazon386

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I just order it online. Also Nordstrom sells DermaDoctor products.
> 
> I first tried it because I had gotten 2 samples of it.
> 
> I have never tried emailing DermaDoctor for samples, but it is an idea - worth a try, at least.




Okay, thanks. I'll check it out the Nordstrom in Columbia this weekend.


----------



## BlackDiamond21

Hi Honeydew! I am excited to try this!!!

I took 2 tubes of of the 4% from Monistat, what I had in my closet, and mixed it with:
40 drops of tea tree oil
2 tablespoons of carrot oil (from orgainic root stimulator)
1 tablespoon of 100& unrefined shea butter
2 tabelspoon coco oil

1. Do you think that mix was ok and it is not dilited too much?  

2. Normally I "grease" my scalp with S&B Botanicals 3 in 1 after my weekly wash however I am not sure if I should still do this and apply the mix or rely on the monistat mix only?  

3. And how often do I apply the monistat mix???  

Thanks!!!


----------



## BlackDiamond21

BUMP... Anyone help me out with my questions, please???


----------



## nomoweavesfome

BlackDiamond21 said:
			
		

> BUMP... Anyone help me out with my questions, please???


 
 don't u hate it when u don't get a resp?  lol

I'm not sure because I called myself mixing ad it didn't work for me.  Your mix sounds relatively mild.  But I'm not sure I have since switched to neosporin af 2% by itself ONLY and that works a whole lot better for me.


----------



## dstdiva

BlackDiamond21 said:
			
		

> Hi Honeydew! I am excited to try this!!!
> 
> I took 2 tubes of of the 4% from Monistat, what I had in my closet, and mixed it with:
> 40 drops of tea tree oil
> 2 tablespoons of carrot oil (from orgainic root stimulator)
> 1 tablespoon of 100& unrefined shea butter
> 2 tabelspoon coco oil
> 
> 1. Do you think that mix was ok and it is not dilited too much?
> 
> 2. Normally I "grease" my scalp with S&B Botanicals 3 in 1 after my weekly wash however I am not sure if I should still do this and apply the mix or rely on the monistat mix only?
> 
> 3. And how often do I apply the monistat mix???
> 
> Thanks!!!



i just use it full-strength.


----------



## pink_n_green_iz_me

AmilLion said:
			
		

> WOW, I'm not knocking that it doesn't work, but I can't exactly imagine using Yeast Infection creme on my hair.
> 
> I think I'll just stick to the old fashion, moisturize, moisturize and moisturize.


 
 YEa I'm with you, I can't imagine using something on my scalp that is used to treat a yeast infection........ugh


----------



## BlackDiamond21

nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> don't u hate it when u don't get a resp? lol
> 
> I'm not sure because I called myself mixing ad it didn't work for me. Your mix sounds relatively mild. But I'm not sure I have since switched to neosporin af 2% by itself ONLY and that works a whole lot better for me.


 
Yes I do hate it... lol  Makes you feel like folks are ignoring you??? lol 
All that to say thanks for your reply Nomo and Dst!  

I have sensitive skin, so I thought the mix would be good. Well it appears all that oil I put in is too much. erplexed (Sidebar - Because I have sensitive skin, I am going to be focusing more on the tea tree oil next time I do a mix to ensure my scalp is not too itchy; tea tree oil in case anyone doesn't know helps with soothing itchees  - Sidebar over) All that oil sat on top of the mixture when it sat for more than a couple minutes. So I drained my mix. My hair was looking real greasy anyway, like 80's jerri curl greasy, so it's good the exta is gone.  

Going forward I am going to just add a small amount of carrot/coco oil and the tea tree oil. So far I am applying the mix every other day. I get the itchees so hopefully this means its working. We shall see how it goes...  

I will give updates soon...


----------



## HoneyDew

BlackDiamond21 said:
			
		

> Hi Honeydew! I am excited to try this!!!
> 
> I took 2 tubes of of the 4% from Monistat, what I had in my closet, and mixed it with:
> 40 drops of tea tree oil
> 2 tablespoons of carrot oil (from orgainic root stimulator)
> 1 tablespoon of 100& unrefined shea butter
> 2 tabelspoon coco oil
> 
> 1. Do you think that mix was ok and it is not dilited too much?
> 
> 2. Normally I "grease" my scalp with S&B Botanicals 3 in 1 after my weekly wash however I am not sure if I should still do this and apply the mix or rely on the monistat mix only?
> 
> 3. And how often do I apply the monistat mix???
> 
> Thanks!!!



Sorry. I don't login all the time so sometimes I get out of the loop.

Anyway, your mixture looks good. This thread has gotten so many responses but I know that many ladies made similar mixes.

I don't use monistat and most of the other products that contain 'azole ingredients were too dry for my newgrowth so Istopped usign them. Your mixture looks like it would stop that problem though. If I do use an 'azole cream at all, I only use the cream by derma doctor because it is moisturizing like a lotion or cream hair moisturizer. I just use that one straight and I don;t apply anything else to my scalp. I use kemi oil on my HAIR a few times a week so I am sure some of that sinks down to my scalp at times.


----------



## luvlonghair

I'm truly amazed by you ladies on this site.  I had received a relaxer on 8/12 and since then, my crown has been itching and shedding a lot I've tried moisturizing and reconstructors and a lot of hair was still coming out.  I was starting to get scared and thought that I was about to have a huge thinning or bald spot on my crown.

I've tried so many things that I knew of already, things that I've learned from cosmetology school and things from this board and nothing has helped.  I went out this weekend to look for the neosporin AF to no avail.   

I remembered that I had a antifungal prescription in the house and decided to give it a try since some of you ladies were using an antifungal. I shampooed, applied a reconstructor then rollerset my hair yesterday.  My hair was still coming out tremendously.  After I was done, I applied the cream and then wrapped my hair.  I still saw some hairs in the comb this morning but I remained calm.  I just came from combing my hair with my wide tooth comb (which I always use) and to my surprise, there were only 3 hairs in my comb      .  I am so happy,  after all this time, this excessive shedding just might have finally ceased.  

Oh yeah, the name of the creme is Nystatin and Triamcinolone Acetonide Cream USP.


----------



## KiniKakes

luvlonghair said:
			
		

> I'm truly amazed by you ladies on this site. I had received a relaxer on 8/12 and since then, my crown has been itching and shedding a lot I've tried moisturizing and reconstructors and a lot of hair was still coming out. I was starting to get scared and thought that I was about to have a huge thinning or bald spot on my crown.
> 
> I've tried so many things that I knew of already, things that I've learned from cosmetology school and things from this board and nothing has helped. I went out this weekend to look for the neosporin AF to no avail.
> 
> I remembered that I had a antifungal prescription in the house and decided to give it a try since some of you ladies were using an antifungal. I shampooed, applied a reconstructor then rollerset my hair yesterday. My hair was still coming out tremendously. After I was done, I applied the cream and then wrapped my hair. I still saw some hairs in the comb this morning but I remained calm. I just came from combing my hair with my wide tooth comb (which I always use) and to my surprise, there were only 3 hairs in my comb      . I am so happy,  after all this time, this excessive shedding just might have finally ceased.
> 
> Oh yeah, the name of the creme is Nystatin and Triamcinolone Acetonide Cream USP.


 
Im so happy to hear this, what an awesome testimonial. So it looks like the bottom line is that antifungal agents are what lead to increased hair growth: Miconazale Nitrate, MTG, and now this Nystatin & Triamcinolone Acetonide (what a mouthful!)  Thats great information to know!


----------



## luvlonghair

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Im so happy to hear this, what an awesome testimonial. So it looks like the bottom line is that antifungal agents are what lead to increased hair growth: Miconazale Nitrate, MTG, and now this Nystatin & Triamcinolone Acetonide (what a mouthful!) Thats great information to know!


 
Yep, I'm so happy.  I was starting to get worriederplexed  .  I don't care if it doesn't do anything for hair growth, at least my hair isn't shedding as bad as it was 

Yes, the name is a mouthful, all I know is that it worked


----------



## missnappylady

"bumping" Anyone still doing this??


----------



## paradiseblossom

missnappylady said:
			
		

> "bumping" Anyone still doing this??


 

Yup !!! Just started two days ago  . I'm mixing the Monistat7 with my WGO or with my "Dudley's Hair & Scalp Conditionner" (I alternate). I think I'll also add some coconut oil in this. 

My hair itches a bit but really not alot for now.

Can't wait to feel the new growth !!!!!!


----------



## paradiseblossom

By the way, isin't Miconazole Nitrate an antibotic? If it's the case, the scalp might get used to it eventually and it might not give any effect afterwards... I'll do my research but does someone know about that? I know some antifungals are antibiotics....


----------



## missnappylady

paradiseblossom said:
			
		

> Yup !!! *Just started two days ago*...


Me too!! It took me so long to find it. We don't have neosporin products here (B.C). Do they sell it in Quebec or did you have to order online too?


----------



## toniy

dstdiva said:
			
		

> i used it after my last perm and almost didn't make it past the 5 week mark. the amount of new growth was amazing. i couldn't keep my fingers out of my hair ( i love the way my new growth feels...i just can't work with it). i can usually go 6-8 weeks between perms, but not this time.




Diva, I am definitely a mn girl.  i have my fingers in my hair as i type (one hand that is) 

it itches, but i am ok with it.  I know its growing.

i feel like i am trying to sell something every time I tell you all my hair is growing.  Oh well, if something makes you happy, you should tell the world right.  

Growing up, I was always told that, "If your hair dont look good, U wont look good."


----------



## AKA-Tude

I am using this now.

You can see my pix @ bottom.

The 2nd pic is kinda dark, but I have had growth from 2% MN/veg.glyc 3wks on-2wks off.

Plus the vg has my hair a bit glossier than usual (I like it).

This is a staple for me now. I have had to relax a bit more than usual bcuz of new growth.


----------



## EMJazzy

M J said:
			
		

> I am using this now.
> 
> You can see my pix @ bottom.
> 
> The 2nd pic is kinda dark, but I have had growth from 2% MN/veg.glyc 3wks on-2wks off.
> 
> Plus the vg has my hair a bit glossier than usual (I like it).
> 
> This is a staple for me now. I have had to relax a bit more than usual bcuz of new growth.


 
You can definitely see the progress!! 
I haven't flat-ironed my hair to see my progress yet. I'm still using the mixture....plan on checking on my one year LHCF anniversary (Feb 2007)


----------



## paradiseblossom

missnappylady said:
			
		

> Me too!! It took me so long to find it. We don't have neosporin products here (B.C). Do they sell it in Quebec or did you have to order online too?


 
We don't have Neosporin in Quebec either, would need a prescription. I used Monistat and then I ordered Feet Accompli online. It's a great product!


----------



## paradiseblossom

Update: I got 2 inch growth in 1.5  month !!! I'm speechless! It also got me rid of my dandruff. I currenty have braids because I wanted to strech my relaxer more so I don't know if I have less shedding though.


----------



## missnappylady

paradiseblossom said:
			
		

> We don't have Neosporin in Quebec either, would need a prescription. I used Monistat and then I ordered Feet Accompli online. It's a great product!


Hi Paradiseblossom, which website did you order your feet accompli? Also, is it expensive to ship to Canada? Thnx


----------



## paradiseblossom

missnappylady said:
			
		

> Hi Paradiseblossom, which website did you order your feet accompli? Also, is it expensive to ship to Canada? Thnx


 
I ordered it from the DermaDoctor website: 
http://www.dermadoctor.com/pages/Conditiondetail37.asp?WID=%7B04D2EDA6%2DD35D%2D4774%2D8FA4%2D044E1181A2AD%7D

I think the shipping was 6.95$ but I had to pay custum for like 12$ so it came up more expensive than the Monistat. But it was very good because I didn't need to mix it with anything because it was moisturising and it absorbed better. I don't intend to use Miconazole Nitrate for a while though because it's a drug and I don't want to abuse it. But it gave me good growth.


----------



## grnidmonster

I hate when I catch this thread near the top of the new threads because then I get all hyped again. I'm back on the MN/cort/Cap w/ a lil MTG tip. 

I took sometime off...well, because I am lazy and between the henna and the protein and deep conditioning, I was tired but, I'm back. 

Now I have an album too! (one picture so far but, I'm working on that) so I can compare. I'm kind of excited about this, I'll have to compare in a month right after Christmas.


----------



## paradiseblossom

grnidmonster said:
			
		

> I hate when I catch this thread near the top of the new threads because then I get all hyped again. I'm back on the MN/cort/Cap w/ a lil MTG tip.
> 
> I took sometime off...well, because I am lazy and between the henna and the protein and deep conditioning, I was tired but, I'm back.
> 
> Now I have an album too! (one picture so far but, I'm working on that) so I can compare. I'm kind of excited about this, I'll have to compare in a month right after Christmas.


 
May I ask why you use cortizone? I read that others used it but I didn't understand why... Is it to prevent itching or does it make hair grow? And what about the Capzasin? What will the cayenne pepper do for the hair?


----------



## grnidmonster

The combination is supposed to help your hair grow faster (does for me anyway). I'm not sure what the cort. does but the cap. is supposed to stimulate the scalp, increase the blood flow.

All I know for sure is that when I initally began using MN I used it alone and got pretty good growth. I'm natural so I had to track my growth by henna on my grey hair. I was getting between .5 to .75 inch per month, not quite an inch. with the combination, an inch minimum.

There is a post near the beginning of this thread where a member describes the combination and the fact that she has been using it well over a year. Just a couple pages back from this one the same topic was discussed and the name of the member is given. HTH


----------



## cocoberry10

SpecialC said:
			
		

> A friend in my mothers computer class told her that the reason for all of her new growth was because of something she added to her african pride hair product. My mother ask what was it and she said monistat....... Her friends beautian told her to do this and it worked for her balb spot. I looked it up online and the ingredient is also used for a number of other things. My mother has been using this since Oct 15th and has about 3 inches of new growth.... but my mother mixed hers with DOO GRO.
> 
> 
> Please respond and tell me what you think.
> 
> I truely hope this help. I went out on my lunch break to get some also. My sister works for a Dr. ... she said that M N is also found in Finasteride a product that is used for men who are going bald. I am not balded but it is working for two people that I know of. I mentioned it to a close friend and she said a co worker of hers uses it also and her hair is long ............ made me say hmmmmmmm.  /images/graemlins/shocked.gif
> 
> 
> Constance



This is good to know.  I bought Neosporin AF and I plan to mix it with something to make it last longer!  Knowing I can mix it with oil is good! Thanks!!!


----------



## cocoberry10

SpecialC said:
			
		

> A friend in my mothers computer class told her that the reason for all of her new growth was because of something she added to her african pride hair product. My mother ask what was it and she said monistat....... Her friends beautian told her to do this and it worked for her balb spot. I looked it up online and the ingredient is also used for a number of other things. My mother has been using this since Oct 15th and has about 3 inches of new growth.... but my mother mixed hers with DOO GRO.
> 
> 
> Please respond and tell me what you think.
> 
> I truely hope this help. I went out on my lunch break to get some also. My sister works for a Dr. ... she said that M N is also found in Finasteride a product that is used for men who are going bald. I am not balded but it is working for two people that I know of. I mentioned it to a close friend and she said a co worker of hers uses it also and her hair is long ............ made me say hmmmmmmm.  /images/graemlins/shocked.gif
> 
> 
> Constance



I am laughing at this b/c when Special C first posted 4 years ago, everyone thought she was a little crazy.  But boy, hasn't the MN bandwagon picked up!      

As they say, "the secret's in the sauce"


----------



## pearlygurl

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> I am laughing at this b/c when Special C first posted 4 years ago, everyone thought she was a little crazy.  But boy, hasn't the MN bandwagon picked up!
> 
> As they say, "the secret's in the sauce"




I remember...I was lurker then   People calling her crazy and proclaiming that they would NEVER put c**chie cream on their scalp  I wonder if she is still a member and sees just how much people have changed their tune.


----------



## Mahalialee4

Please post updates. bonjour


----------



## The Girl

I was apprehensive at first but you just reminded me to go apply some today!


----------



## dlove

Anyone still using the neoporin?


----------



## gymfreak336

I just ordered some. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## dlove

bumping...


----------



## CHECKMATE!

deleted post


----------



## Windsy

I started using MN this weekend. I mixed it with my BT.


----------



## Shimmie

paradiseblossom said:


> May I ask why you use cortizone? I read that others used it but I didn't understand why... Is it to prevent itching or does it make hair grow? And what about the Capzasin?
> 
> *What will the cayenne pepper do for the hair*?


Cayenne Pepper is excellent for stimulating the scalp and it does promote hair growth. I should know, that along with Castol Oil are my miracle products...  

Just make a paste, and run it in; rinse out with conditioner.

BTW:  You can't go wrong with the MN in your regime.  It's excellent for hair growth.  I use Neosporin AF and Monistat 2%.   I apply with Castor Oil a few times a week to my scalf as I would a leave-in conditioner.  

I just purchased yesterday the combination package of Monistat with the pre-filled tubes and the tube of external cream; both contain 2% Miconzole Nitrate.  It was a good purchase.  I just wish the Neosporian AF came in a larger tube.  .  But both products are good.


----------



## hothair

Works for me and my sis. Forgot about adding the cortisone, just did to my MTG so wil see...


----------



## gorgeoushair

Did everyone just fall of the bandwagon?  Updates...anyone still using this?


----------



## DivaRox

Wow, this is the old, old thread that came up when I searched for hair growth tips and led me to dear ole LHCF!!


----------



## cocoberry10

Bumping this baby right on back up


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Bumpin' this thang up because on all these hair boards, errbody sayin' this ish works. Now, get in hurr ladies, and talk to us about this stuff.


----------



## tricie

Why, oh why, did I just search this thread???  

*Bumping*....my PJism flared up once today already (the Silk Amino acids in the mascara thread) so I need another "fix"!  

Oh Lawd!


----------



## cocoberry10

That’s right! We’re just going to keep bumping this bad boy right on up. I’m considering mixing it with MTG/sulfur. Where can I buy regular sulfur? At Walgreen’s? CVS? Rite Aid? Duane Reade?  Somebody let me know!


----------



## jovan787

I still use it and Im getting great growth that I can actually see because I am in braids.  I mix sulfur powder in my mix that I got from the Walmart near me.  I just went to the pharmacy and asked for it but they didnt have it so they ordered it for me.  It was about $4 for 4oz so it was pretty cheap.  This is definitely a staple of mine


----------



## NYLegalNewbie

I actually have a small tube of Monistat laying around. I think I'm going to do a patch test for about 2 to 3 weeks. I'll try it on the area that is shorter and more damaged and see if I get any results. I'll report back


----------



## Serenity_Peace

cocoberry10 said:


> That’s right! We’re just going to keep bumping this bad boy right on up. I’m considering mixing it with MTG/sulfur. Where can I buy regular sulfur? At Walgreen’s? CVS? Rite Aid? Duane Reade? Somebody let me know!


 
EEEWWWWWWWW!  Why would you want to do that? MTG stank bad enough without adding even more sulfur to the funk! 















_:This was Serenity's excuse for bumping this thang up:_


----------



## Tamrin

I just bought me 5 tubes of the stuff. I did a mix with mizani rose h20 and a mix with ORS olive oil with rosemary oil. Im thinking about adding sulfer to one of the mixes. I have been using it on my edges specially on the right side that was thinned out due to my last set of braids and its growing back.


----------



## hothair

Ladies, this ish works!!!!!! I added monistat (CVS brand 4%) and Gynodaktarin (2%)  to my MTG mix and I my weave is quite loose for 2 weeks , my hair's coloured so I can SEE the growth!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

hothair said:


> Ladies, this ish works!!!!!! I added monistat (CVS brand 4%) and Gynodaktarin (2%) to my MTG mix and I my weave is quite loose for 2 weeks , my hair's coloured so I can SEE the growth!!


 
What's this? Gynodaktarin (2%)


----------



## Shimmie

Serenity_Peace said:


> What's this? Gynodaktarin (2%)


I'm curious too...  And thanks .


----------



## AtlantaJJ

hothair said:


> Works for me and my sis. Forgot about adding the cortisone, just did to my MTG so wil see...


Cortisone?? I have some from my derm and I just started using it on my edges and I swear they are growing in over night. Now I know how that works, it thins the skin so the follicles don't have to work so hard to get the hair out of your scalp. Inflamation and scaring of the follicles is often a result of traction alopeica. 

So snap I could use the MN with it too ?? and my Sulfur mix. I am telling you ladies, my hair is growing fast! This is great information!


----------



## Treasure2k6

HOt Thread! My pjism is about to take over...real soon!! LOL (BUMPING)


----------



## Treasure2k6

Has anyone experienced any side effects? Also whats been the average growth rate for this product???


----------



## Zeal

Serenity_Peace said:


> What's this? Gynodaktarin (2%)


 
What is that?


----------



## Gemini350z

I wanted to jump on the mn bandwagon,  has anyone ever used Rite Aid - Antifungal Cream on the box it says 2% Miconazole Nitrate


But i just read after I purchased its not effective on the scalp 

What brand of MN is everyone using?


----------



## Zeal

Gemini350z said:


> I wanted to jump on the mn bandwagon, has anyone ever used Rite Aid - Antifungal Cream on the box it says *2% Miconazole Nitrate*
> 
> 
> But i just read after I purchased its not effective on the scalp
> 
> What brand of MN is everyone using?


 
Don't believe that. If it is 2% MN it should help


----------



## BreZn

Added M N2% and EVOO mix to my reggi  today! I'm using Claudies'GSE a sulphur mix and have great growth results but I want to see what kind of results I will get with the combo!


----------



## hothair

Serenity_Peace said:


> What's this? Gynodaktarin (2%)





Shimmie said:


> I'm curious too...  And thanks .





Zeal said:


> What is that?




It's a generic brand thrush cream sold in Nigeria. (Made in Germany?). The only thing with MN in the UK that I've found is Daktarin athletes foot cream (also 2%) and it gave me headaches and I didn't really see much growth, I got the Gynodaktarin cream when in Nigeria and it was a more dramatic growth especially on my sister's edges which had been burned by some Dr. Miracle oil.


----------



## NYAmicas

Could this very well be one of the longest threads ever?
I wanted to do some MN research but this is a whole lot of reading to do.


----------



## andavis

I just joined LHCF and read this thread, all 70+ pages. I was so convinced about the Miconazole Nitrate that I ran out and purchase the Target brand Friday night. I also bought two tubes of the Neosporin AF. Im hoping this gives me the boost that I need. I'll post my progress two weeks from today.....

Wish me luck!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

BreZn said:


> Added M N2% and EVOO mix to my reggi today! I'm using *Claudies'GSE a sulphur mix* and have great growth results but I want to see what kind of results I will get with the combo!


What's this sulphur mix, I haven't heard of this one


----------



## Treasure2k6

alrighty....after researching this thread and doing a Google. I bought some MN from target! I bought the pack that also has the smaller tube (extra) inside so that I can start with that one first. I put the entire contents of the small tube inside of my current growth mix which is Evoo, MTG, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, BT, and Sulpher 8  (I KNOW I KNOW, my applicator bottle is fully loaded! LOL) This week will be my trial week to see if I'll get any side effects if not, I will add the contents of the bigger tube next week! 

...Off to experiment! :superman:

(This link below is what I found on the net.)
http://www.womanhairgrowth.com/miconazole-nitrate-hair-growth.htm


----------



## Serenity_Peace

hothair said:


> It's a generic brand thrush cream sold in Nigeria. (Made in Germany?). The only thing with MN in the UK that I've found is Daktarin athletes foot cream (also 2%) and it gave me headaches and I didn't really see much growth, I got the Gynodaktarin cream when in Nigeria and it was a more dramatic growth especially on my sister's edges which had been burned by some Dr. Miracle oil.


 
Thanks Hot Hair!!  Where can we purchase this Gynodaktarin? Are there any side effects that we should know about? Or indications? I don't want to be using too much on my scalp and hair, even though I will start CW washes every 2 days from here on out for my stretch.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

andavis said:


> I just joined LHCF and read this thread, all 70+ pages. I was so convinced about the Miconazole Nitrate that I ran out and purchase the Target brand Friday night. I also bought two tubes of the Neosporin AF. Im hoping this gives me the boost that I need. I'll post my progress two weeks from today.....
> 
> Wish me luck!


 
Welcome  and good luck!! Please do keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## NYLegalNewbie

So, if you're experimenting with MN, is the general consensus that you should give it about 2 to 3 weeks before trying to determine whether or not you're really getting results with it?

I remember a few postings saying they couldn't really see any progress until after 2 weeks.


----------



## cocoberry10

NYLegalNewbie said:


> So, if you're experimenting with MN, is the general consensus that you should give it about 2 to 3 weeks before trying to determine whether or not you're really getting results with it?
> 
> I remember a few postings saying they couldn't really see any progress until after 2 weeks.



I would say so! Good luck with it!


----------



## cocoberry10

jovan787 said:


> I still use it and Im getting great growth that I can actually see because I am in braids.  I mix sulfur powder in my mix that I got from the Walmart near me.  I just went to the pharmacy and asked for it but they didnt have it so they ordered it for me.  It was about $4 for 4oz so it was pretty cheap.  This is definitely a staple of mine



Where do you buy your sulfur powder from? Thanks!


----------



## cocoberry10

Sade7 said:


> Well I made my own hair cream based on a little research that I did.  I used an antifungal, a steroid, and cayenne pepper cream.  I mixed equal parts of all 3 ingredients and have been using this combination for almost a year now.
> 
> *What I have noticed:  My hair absolutely has to be relaxed every 3 weeks as opposed to the 5-6 weeks that I used to be able to get away with.  At 3 weeks, my new growth is off the chain, I cannot comb my hair wet or dry.  I have gone from hovering above bra strap (stayed this length forever) to well below bra strap, got a "cut" to get rid of split ends which put be back above bra strap around Nov/Dec 05 (see avatar pic), and now I'm back below bra strap*.



Congratulations on all that growth!


----------



## cocoberry10

bmoreflyygirl said:


> Ladies, how long did it take before you started seeing new growth? I couldn't really keep track before bc I was 22 weeks post relaxer.  I relaxed last saturday and have been using the Neosporin AF twice a day this week.  When should I start seeing results? In another week or so? Just curious... I'm almost done my 2nd tube of this stuff.



This is a good question!


----------



## gabulldawg

BUMP!  Where are you guys finding the Neosporin AF? I'm thinking that I've been looking in the wrong place. Is it with the foot stuff or the first aid stuff?


----------



## janee

gabulldawg said:


> BUMP!  Where are you guys finding the Neosporin AF? I'm thinking that I've been looking in the wrong place. Is it with the foot stuff or the first aid stuff?



I ordered some from amazon.com.  3 tubes for $8.15.


----------



## gabulldawg

janee said:


> I ordered some from amazon.com. 3 tubes for $8.15.


 
wow thanks!


----------



## yodie

U ladies have the scoop on everything. 

I plan on using Neosporin AF directly. Do you ladies just apply the cream with your fingers or via a squirt bottle?

Thanks. Can't wait to see where my hair will be in 6 mons.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Not sure if this has been posted in the thread. But I just called DermaDoctor (877.337.6237) and they do have samples of the Feet Accompli.  She got my name and address and said she will mail me a couple samples.

Not ready to drop $34 yet... but if I have nice results then I'll be more willing. 

I bought the Family Dollar brand MN (2%) and mixed about half the tube w/ a lil BT (not a lot). I put it in an old Doo Gro bottle and just shake it up every time I use it. I'm 4 weeks post so we'll see what happens.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

yodie said:


> U ladies have the scoop on everything.
> 
> I plan on using Neosporin AF directly. Do you ladies just apply the cream with your fingers or via a squirt bottle?
> 
> Thanks. Can't wait to see where my hair will be in 6 mons.


 
Is there a known benefit of using the Neosporin AF with 2% MN vs the Monistat generics with 4% MN.

Is it just a personal preference thing? I don't know that the 4% more is better in this case. Any personal experiences with using both?

Thanks Ladies. 

PS (I just started using the MN 4% mixed with castor oil or my home made BT - just rub directly onto my scalp on my edges first to see what results I get...)


----------



## gabulldawg

I found some Neosporin AF at wal-mart! Just wanted to make sure that I bought the right thing! I can't wait to start using it! My hair is flat two-strand twisted at the moment. I may start tonight!


----------



## cocoberry10

gabulldawg said:


> BUMP!  Where are you guys finding the Neosporin AF? I'm thinking that I've been looking in the wrong place. Is it with the foot stuff or the first aid stuff?



You can buy it at Target, Walmart or any other pharmacy!  It’s in the section with jock itch stuff (i.e. Athlete’s foot creams)


----------



## cocoberry10

Where can I buy sulfur in the store (in the US and especially on the East Coast)?


----------



## gabulldawg

Thanks, cocoberry! I actually JUST found it like an hour ago. I have about half a bottle of BT left. Would it be a good idea for me to put a 0.5 tube on with the BT and just make sure to shake it up really well before each application?


----------



## LoveLiLi

Okay look, I've seen these posts about MN over and over. I finally found out what MN was and that y'all were hoarding all the Monistat and jock itch creams and putting them on your scalps  - I thought y'all were some crazy so and so's.

However, this has been going on too long to be a fad so I went to Target and bought several boxes of the store brand Monistat and just hoped no one would ask questions. I refuse to be left in the dust with average length hair while you ladies are running aroud looking like Rapunzel. No Ma'am. I'm getting in on the action too.


----------



## shellatl

vevster said:


> I'm using the Sheeps Sorrel cream mentioned in Essence. That is designed for HAIR. /images/graemlins/ooo.gif


 
Where do you buy it?  Any online links?  I'm curious.


----------



## andavis

janee said:


> I ordered some from amazon.com. 3 tubes for $8.15.


 

After running around to Kmart, (2) CVS, Safeway, (2) Targets, I finally found the Neosporin AF at Shoppers.. They had six on the shelf, I purchased 2. I should have purchased ALL of them because this little tube on last a minute if you are applying it twice a day. Im heading back to Shoppers tomorrow to get the rest of them if they are still there. If not, I still have my Target Brand I can finish up.


----------



## andavis

NYLegalNewbie said:


> So, if you're experimenting with MN, is the general consensus that you should give it about 2 to 3 weeks before trying to determine whether or not you're really getting results with it?
> 
> I remember a few postings saying they couldn't really see any progress until after 2 weeks.


 
I would say so but Im going to give it a good full month. I just permed my hair on 10/8. I started using MN on 10/12 and already have crinkles or new growth. We all know for most of us or at least me that I don't start seeing new growth until about the 3rd or 4th week so SOMETHING is going on. I took some pictures last night so Im going to take follow up pics on 11/15 and compare. If there is a big difference, Im definitely posting pictures so you ladies can see. I dont want it to be a matter of my word, but proof whether it works or not so others can be encouraged or give it up......


----------



## yodie

where do u get 5% MN?

some ladies said neosporin melted better in their hair. I wonder if using 5% MN causes better growth. Anyone know?



AtlantaJJ said:


> Is there a known benefit of using the Neosporin AF with 2% MN vs the Monistat generics with 4% MN.
> 
> Is it just a personal preference thing? I don't know that the 4% more is better in this case. Any personal experiences with using both?
> 
> Thanks Ladies.
> 
> PS (I just started using the MN 4% mixed with castor oil or my home made BT - just rub directly onto my scalp on my edges first to see what results I get...)


----------



## andavis

yodie said:


> where do u get 5% MN?
> 
> some ladies said neosporin melted better in their hair. I wonder if using 5% MN causes better growth. Anyone know?


 

The Neosporin AF does desolve alot better and quicker than plain MN. I don't know about the growth but I did purchase 4% Monistat today at Walmart in the tubes. You get three tubes which seems there is more in one tube than there is in that small tube of Neo AF which, is almost $6. I was going to try the Trimiconazle 6.5%. If anyone is trying that, let me know how it's working. 

Sometimes I can't believe that I am actually trying this stuff. But check this out. Last night, my scalp had some funny sensations. Maybe what one member described as tingling. Her tingles might be different than mines but I know if felt like my scalp was alive. LOL.......

Angela


----------



## LaNecia

Here I am again with the friendly reminder: for those ladies who have FSA accounts, your MN (Neosporin, Capzaicin, Cortisone, Monistat & generic MN) are all reimbursable as OTC meds...


----------



## girlyprincess23

I went to walgreens and bought a tube I think of 4% mn and then mixed it in a spray bottle with bt, doo gro and wild growth. I wonder if any one will cancel any of the others? Also I was wondering if I should go get another and apply that directly to my scalp?


----------



## NYAmicas

Bump!
Started the MN challenge today and wanted to see if anyone had any updates.


----------



## Nicole1976

NYAmicas said:


> Bump!
> Started the MN challenge today and wanted to see if anyone had any updates.


 
I will be posting my update pictures right around the 23rd on my fotki.

So far I have changed my mixture 2 times.  The first mixture did not cause me to have any headaches, but did leave me with a sore scalp erplexed

Mixture:
sulfur 8 (2 tblspoons)
dogro   (2 tblspoons)
mn       (2 tblspoons)
water   (4 tblspoons)

The second mixture left me with a FEIRCE headache 

Mixture:
mn (1 tube of monitstat)
water (2 tblspoons)

All of that said...I am DEFINITELY without any doubt expereincing fast growth...but I am still tryng to figure out how to avoid these bad side affects.  So I will be doing another mixture soon


----------



## HoneyDew

Ladies, you guys got me in the mood to try MN again. I even mixed it like some said to prevent headaches.

I put some on last Monday night and I had headaches all week. erplexed

I guess it just is not for me.


----------



## Nicole1976

HoneyDew said:


> Ladies, you guys got me in the mood to try MN again. I even mixed it like some said to prevent headaches.
> 
> I put some on last Monday night and I had headaches all week. erplexed
> 
> I guess it just is not for me.


 
I am definitely going to redo the mixture, I think I put too much in this time, so I am going to some thing like:

MN (2 tablespoons)
water (8 tablespoons)

PS
I have a special applicator bottle


----------



## gabulldawg

Hmmm.... this whole headache thing is really interesting. I have been using MN straight with nothing mixed in it for the past week or so and I have yet to get a headache. I am only using it on my nape right now just to see if it works, but I am using a lot. Are you guys SURE it's from the MN and isn't from something else?


----------



## LaNecia

gabulldawg said:


> Are you guys SURE it's from the MN and isn't from something else?



If it's not the MN, it's a STRONG coincidence that I integrate something else into my routine that at the same time, EVERY SINGLE TIME.


----------



## Nicole1976

I'm positive it was the MN...

And you know what that headache stayed with me for 2 days, and there was nothing I could do to make it go away.

My first mixture did not cause this problem, so i am going to lighten things way up.  Hopefully it will still be affective.  But if it happens again, I will have to leave the MN alone erplexed


----------



## LunadeMiel

gabulldawg said:


> Hmmm.... this whole headache thing is really interesting. I have been using MN straight with nothing mixed in it for the past week or so and I have yet to get a headache. I am only using it on my nape right now just to see if it works, but I am using a lot. Are you guys SURE it's from the MN and isn't from something else?


 
I'm 100% sure that it's the MN.  Last tuesday I stopped using it because of the headaches.  Last night I decided to give it a try again just to make sure that it was in fact the MN that was causing the headaches.  I even dilluted it even more.  And of course today I have a throbbing headache.  I'm just going to throw my mix away.


----------



## gabulldawg

Well I guess everyone's body is different. I hope I don't start getting headaches. The only thing I experience when I use MN on my nape is a tingly feeling that I think feels pretty good. erplexed


----------



## Dayjoy

So these headaches begin immediately after use?  Like the next day?  Anyone use it for a while *then* the headaches start?  I'm asking because I just started last night and so far no headache.


----------



## LaNecia

My headaches would usually start towards the end of week 3.


----------



## Poli

VWVixxen said:


> My headaches would usually start towards the end of week 3.


 
Where the heck have you been?? OHHH training with GINA!!! Congrats to her at the ARNOLD!!!!


----------



## LaNecia

Poli said:


> Where the heck have you been?? OHHH training with GINA!!! Congrats to her at the ARNOLD!!!!




 Been at home with my nose in books, at the gym twice a day and working my tail off at work. Thanks for missing me!! 

Yeah, Gina, she ROCKED this year!! It's soo cool cause her personality is so down to earth even after turning the Figure circuit upside down this year! I'm very honored to be able to work with her AND call her a friend.


----------



## Poli

VWVixxen said:


> Been at home with my nose in books, at the gym twice a day and working my tail off at work. Thanks for missing me!!
> 
> Yeah, Gina, she ROCKED this year!! It's soo cool cause her personality is so down to earth even after turning the Figure circuit upside down this year! I'm very honored to be able to work with her AND call her a friend.


Girl she ROCKED that staged with the placings!!!! I was shocked. Monica, Val !!!!&%&^^. *SORRY FOR THE HIGHJACK OF THE THREAD GUYS.*


----------



## girlyprincess23

that's strange i dont get any headaches!!! I wonder HOW it could be causing headaches??


----------



## Nicole1976

I wonder if it has anything to do with the brand?  Or the type we are using.

I am sure amount has something to do with it...


----------



## Moroni

girlyprincess23 said:


> that's strange i dont get any headaches!!! I wonder HOW it could be causing headaches??


 
One answer to the mystery *could be *an allergic response.  Some people are more sensitive to certain substances than others are.  If you want to continue to use the MN without any reaction, you might want to check out www.naet.com, find a practitioner close by, and see if you can be treated for the MN.  All reactions (including the headaches) will be eliminated.


----------



## andavis

*MN UPDATE*

Ladies, today is my 10th day using MN.
I texlaxed on 10/8
Started MN on 10/12
Day 10- Update: You can view on 
http://public.fotki.com/andavis/mn-challenge-101207/

  I measured 1 inch of growth.  Yay me!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl

*They talking about us yall. Especially the MN.* 

http://talk.hairboutique.com/printer_friendly_posts.asp?TID=43481

http://www.essentialdayspa.com/viewthread.php?tid=12915


----------



## Nicole1976

*Re: MN UPDATE*



andavis said:


> Ladies, today is my 10th day using MN.
> I texlaxed on 10/8
> Started MN on 10/12
> Day 10- Update: You can view on
> http://public.fotki.com/andavis/mn-challenge-101207/
> 
> I measured 1 inch of growth. Yay me!


 
Now that's amazing 

I have also experienced exponential growth..I am going to post updates tomorrow (hopefully)


----------



## andavis

*Re: MN UPDATE*



Nicole1976 said:


> Now that's amazing
> 
> I have also experienced exponential growth..I am going to post updates tomorrow (hopefully)


 
Nicole, I am so happy to hear someone else has!  I was scared that perhaps my mind was playing tricks on me. This is so wild. Can you imagine obtaining 3/4 to 1 inch of growth a month?  

So my routine will be 10 to14 days on and 3 days off until March using 4%. I may try the Triconazole which I believe is 6.5%.


----------



## your hair is your glory

there are so many pages on this thread it has been going on for years so, if i have old info forgive a sister o.k.?! but i did a search today and i found a 5oz tube of aloe vesta antifungal ointment 2%mn by convatec at themedicalsupplygroup.com for (wait for it) $11.54!!!!!!!!!!! that is 10 tubes of the neo af! i didn't check shipping though. and on petcarerx.com they have it for 2.99 1oz tube that's 2 neo af's


----------



## Mahalialee4

Estee said:


> I started out using 1 tube of Neosporin AF, then switched to the Family Dollar brand. I'm on the 2nd tube and it's been over a month, and to be honest with you, I have achieved no growth after using MN daily since early April. I get tingles every once in a while, but that's it.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing no growth from MN?



How is your growth doing now and are you still using the MN? Thanks for updated replies. bonjour


----------



## TwistNMx

gabulldawg said:


> Well I guess everyone's body is different. I hope I don't start getting headaches. The only thing I experience when I use MN on my nape is a tingly feeling that I think feels pretty good. erplexed


I agree.  If I start getting headaches, I will go off one week and re-start again. 
I too love that tingly feeling.  It keeps my scalp from itching also.


----------



## cocoberry10

Bumping the best thread ever!


----------



## ebonysweetie

Dayjoy said:


> So these headaches begin immediately after use? Like the next day? Anyone use it for a while *then* the headaches start? I'm asking because I just started last night and so far no headache.


 
I had headaches, but I had some issues that I didnt mention on the board because I wasnt sure if it was the MN. Now I am positive that it was the MN. I started to have the tingling feeling like everyone stated, but then it got worse, then scary. When I touched my scalp I had a severe tingling sensations down my face and near my ears.  I stopped using MN immediately. . 1 ct, 1 MRI, 1 ER visit, tons of blood work, 2 ENT specialists later they found nothing, but it took 2 months for it to subside. I havent had the issue since I've stopped. It took over 2 months for me to fully recover. I havent had an issue since...and this was last October. I just want to warn everyone, if you are having headaches listen to your body and stop using it. Your body will always give you signs, hence the headaches.


----------



## tylertown

HoneyDew said:


> Girl, I am having the same problem. We have wiped out the *Neosporin* AF supply in the entire DC/MD/VA area!!!


 

Is *Neosporin*  supposed to do the same thing? I have TONS of that stuff


----------



## HoneyDew

tylertown said:


> Is *Neosporin*  supposed to do the same thing? I have TONS of that stuff



Nope they are different.

I don't use any growth aids anymore, but when I did try this it increased my growth.  I did not use it long term though.


----------



## HoneyDew

ebonysweetie said:


> I had headaches, but I had some issues that I didnt mention on the board because I wasnt sure if it was the MN. Now I am positive that it was the MN. I started to have the tingling feeling like everyone stated, but then it got worse, then scary. When I touched my scalp I had a severe tingling sensations down my face and near my ears.  I stopped using MN immediately. . 1 ct, 1 MRI, 1 ER visit, tons of blood work, 2 ENT specialists later they found nothing, but it took 2 months for it to subside. I havent had the issue since I've stopped. It took over 2 months for me to fully recover. I havent had an issue since...and this was last October. I just want to warn everyone, if you are having headaches listen to your body and stop using it. Your body will always give you signs, hence the headaches.



Wow that is scary.  Yeah the headaches alone were enough for me to leave in alone.  I am just letting my hair do its thing.


----------



## CurliDiva

Yesterday, I found 2% MN at a local *dollar store*...not a family dollar where it cost $5.50 per box. Just *$1* for the same (box says 7-day treatment) size!


----------



## weaveologist

I have been reading this thread. I just started the challenge this week though! I am going to Walgreens today to by the Capzasin HP and Hydrocortizone to add to the Monistat. I am suffering from severe hair loss on my edges (but I have LOTS of hair otherwise) so I am praying this works. PICS COMING SOON!


----------



## Blkprincess

CurliDiva said:


> Yesterday, I found 2% MN at a local *dollar store*...not a family dollar where it cost $5.50 per box. Just *$1* for the same (box says 7-day treatment) size!




ditto, got some at my local dollar tree as well!


----------



## VAIS4LUVAZ

I bought 3 tubes of 2% MN at my local dollar store yesterday, thinking about getting more.  I know the male cashier was thinking "wth" is wrong with her...LOL 

Oh, and they sell a hair oil called "Sulfur Solutions Hair Serum Complexx" for $1/each...stocked up on those too.  

Think, I'll make another trip tomorrow.


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl

*Strange story....

Last time I bought MN from Family Dollar, the cashier at the checkout stated,

Girl: Hey you know what my girlfriends uses this for???...(I just looked @ her because she was hella loud and thee was a man behind me) ..my girlfriend puts this pucci cream in her head. Can you believe that...someone putting pucci cream in deyhead.

Me: Well that's what I am purchasing it. (Good I wasn't getting it for the intended purpose because I would have been embarrassed at the point)

Girl: What!! Say word, you  really put pucci cream in your head.

Me: Yep, got the idea from online.

Girl: I thought my girlfriend was crazy. Imma put some in my head too. My N***a is gone thank (think) i'm crazy.

Me: LOL  (thinking...honey you are)

To the Atlanta ladies, this is the Family Dollar off of Memorial Drive across from Publix. *


----------



## MAMATO

weaveologist said:


> I have been reading this thread. I just started the challenge this week though! I am going to Walgreens today to by the Capzasin HP and Hydrocortizone to add to the Monistat. I am suffering from severe hair loss on my edges (but I have LOTS of hair otherwise) so I am praying this works. PICS COMING SOON!


 
Hey sweetie, I would suggest you to be careful with the hydrocortisone, it is very dangerous for your health.  It's been proved that it will dangerously thin your scalp skin down the road and affect some of your organs (kidney I think but I am not sure).  Even physicians recommend it for a 7-day usage at the most...

Just a thought, erplexed


----------



## The Sweetest B

20Pearls_Girl said:


> *Strange story....*
> 
> *Last time I bought MN from Family Dollar, the cashier at the checkout stated,*
> 
> *Girl: Hey you know what my girlfriends uses this for???...(I just looked @ her because she was hella loud and thee was a man behind me) ..my girlfriend puts this pucci cream in her head. Can you believe that...someone putting pucci cream in deyhead.*
> 
> *Me: Well that's what I am purchasing it. (Good I wasn't getting it for the intended purpose because I would have been embarrassed at the point)*
> 
> *Girl: What!! Say word, you really put pucci cream in your head.*
> 
> *Me: Yep, got the idea from online.*
> 
> *Girl: I thought my girlfriend was crazy. Imma put some in my head too. My N***a is gone thank (think) i'm crazy.*
> 
> *Me: LOL  (thinking...honey you are)*
> 
> *To the Atlanta ladies, this is the Family Dollar off of Memorial Drive across from Publix. *


erplexed you might be talking about my neice, she works there and thats where I went to buy mines and told her.  She called her mom, my sister and told her "Aunty crazy, she came here and bought pucci cream talking bout she going to put it in her hair"


----------



## PapillionRouge

The Sweetest B said:


> erplexed you might be talking about my neice, she works there and thats where I went to buy mines and told her.  She called her mom, my sister and told her "Aunty crazy, she came here and bought pucci cream talking bout she going to put it in her hair"




Its a small SMALL world. Wow!


----------



## weaveologist

The Sweetest B said:


> erplexed you might be talking about my neice, she works there and thats where I went to buy mines and told her. She called her mom, my sister and told her "Aunty crazy, she came here and bought pucci cream talking bout she going to put it in her hair"


 
OH WOW!


----------



## LadyEuphoria007

Dang this thread is OLD! LOL

at the family dollar story!


----------



## EMJazzy

The Sweetest B said:


> erplexed you might be talking about my neice, she works there and thats where I went to buy mines and told her. She called her mom, my sister and told her "Aunty crazy, she came here and bought pucci cream talking bout she going to put it in her hair"


 

WOW.....small world


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl

*OMG... I was  because she kept saying "pucci cream" all loud and said it over and over. OMG 

She's about 5'6 -5'7 dark brown skin, thin and was wearing a phony pony with a sorta "extra" personality. She's friendly and very loud. *



The Sweetest B said:


> erplexed you might be talking about my neice, she works there and thats where I went to buy mines and told her.  She called her mom, my sister and told her "Aunty crazy, she came here and bought pucci cream talking bout she going to put it in her hair"


----------



## Hot40

Just found this thread.  Any of you using this now?


----------



## lp318lp

I use MN, and it helps me.

I fell of the MN wagon this Summer because of extenuating circumstances, but once I got back to civilization, I was right back on it. 

I've been experiencing nothing but positive outcomes with it.  The pics in my siggy are from my 10-week experience with it.  It was my first time.

HTH

me~


----------



## yodie

I just started using MN again.  MN did wonders for my nape.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

I think I am going to mix MN with my shea butter Coconut oil Mix,  anyone ever done this?


----------



## ellehair

Walmart upped the price on the equate brand MN!  It was 4 dollars and then must be making a killing, lol its now 4.50 or 4.80 I believe.. 

You would have thought someone slapped me in the aisle, I was so confused.. I stood there looking around like this must be wrong, lol

Oh sometimes I use mn straight or I mix it with JBCO and warm it to melt in a color applicator bottle.. It feels so nice going on the scalp


----------



## SmartyPants

ljamie4 said:


> Walmart upped the price on the equate brand MN!  It was 4 dollars and then must be making a killing, lol its now 4.50 or 4.80 I believe..
> 
> You would have thought someone slapped me in the aisle, I was so confused.. I stood there looking around like this must be wrong, lol
> 
> Oh sometimes I use mn straight or I mix it with JBCO and warm it to melt in a color applicator bottle.. It feels so nice going on the scalp



Don't heat it...  heating MN lowers the intensity.  I mix it with my sulfur oil and a moisturizer in a bowl and then put it into the color applicator bottle.  It mixes fine without heat.


----------



## ellehair

SmartyPants said:


> Don't heat it... heating MN lowers the intensity. I mix it with my sulfur oil and a moisturizer in a bowl and then put it into the color applicator bottle. It mixes fine without heat.


 

Ahhh!! Thanks for this info!! decreasing the intensity is the last thing I wanterplexed

Thanks again smartypants!


----------



## BlkOnyx488

SmartyPants is such a smartyPants



ljamie4 said:


> Ahhh!! Thanks for this info!! decreasing the intensity is the last thing I wanterplexed
> 
> Thanks again smartypants!


----------



## AvaSpeaks

Okay, okay. So I gave in and brought some MN cream. Last night was my first night using it. I don't know yet if I'm going to try it every other day or every night. It depends on when I get home. 

Anybody else seen any results with using MN during the late Fall to Winter months?


----------



## BayAreaDream

Started using MN about 2 weeks ago! Here are my results so far. The 1st picture is the starting picture freshly done. I will continue to use MN. I use the Walgreens brand 4% and mix a leave in conditioner spray and Keracare oil in a bottle an spray in the morning and before bed.


----------



## Platinum

BayAreaDream said:


> Started using MN about 2 weeks ago! Here are my results so far. The 1st picture is the starting picture freshly done. I will continue to use MN. I use the Walgreens brand 4% and mix a leave in conditioner spray and Keracare oil in a bottle an spray in the morning and before bed.


 
That's some good growth! I may have to start back on MN.


----------



## MsButterfli

bumping an ollllld thread 

i just started tonight and used 2 tubes of MN (target brand) 3 good squirts of JBCO and 3 good squirts of WGO..not quite pancake batter a lil stiffer

just wonderin what other recipes were out there


----------



## a_shoe_6307

AvaSpeaks said:


> Okay, okay. So I gave in and brought some MN cream. Last night was my first night using it. I don't know yet if I'm going to try it every other day or every night. It depends on when I get home.
> 
> Anybody else seen any results with using MN during the late Fall to Winter months?



Absolutely it works all year round.  It has gotten me over some definite road blocks.  It especially works good when you are in braids.


----------



## Marhia

hello yall

Well i did a personal 30 day challenge using the MN on Nov 4th and I took a pic of my results on Dec 6th. I love it and I'm still using it.
 I have been using the FD brand and also the walgreens 4% brand


----------



## sheba1

Ooooh, you've had progress for sure!!  You've inspired me to get serious about my application of my growth aide for the next 30 days!


----------



## Marhia

girl i stayed faithful to it every night rubbing my scalp with mixture. i put it in applicator bottle and got to work.


----------



## Mz.Shug

Is the 2% as effective?


----------



## Marhia

Mz.Shug said:


> Is the 2% as effective?


I used the 2% first then the 4% both work, i'm back on the 2%


----------



## teacherjess

I am so excited b/c I just bought my MN tonight! I bought Walgreens brand 4%. I have been wanting to try a growth aid for months but Megatek & OCT are so expensive so I tried this first. Ladies who have had a lot of growth....what else did you use with it if anything? How often did you apply? And does the 2% work as well as the 4%? Thanks.


----------



## teacherjess

Marhia said:


> I used the 2% first then the 4% both work, i'm back on the 2%


 

Ok, I see thanks


----------



## Marhia

teacherjess said:


> I am so excited b/c I just bought my MN tonight! I bought Walgreens brand 4%. I have been wanting to try a growth aid for months but Megatek & OCT are so expensive so I tried this first. Ladies who have had a lot of growth....what else did you use with it if anything? How often did you apply? And does the 2% work as well as the 4%? Thanks.


this is everything I have in mine

peppermint oil
wgo
cayenne pepper
sulfer 8
jbco
regular castor oil 
MSM


i think thats all


----------



## Evo-ny

I had a bit of shedding when I did MN, so I'm going to hold off until I've got some garlic to battle that. If it keeps up, I'm gonna have to take it out of my reggie.


----------



## Marhia

Evo-ny said:


> I had a bit of shedding when I did MN, so I'm going to hold off until I've got some garlic to battle that. If it keeps up, I'm gonna have to take it out of my reggie.


that's one thing i haven't experienced with it, probably because i do take garlic pills all the time and i squeeze a lil bit of the pills in there too


----------



## teacherjess

I am lazy, so tonight I just mixed it with some castor oil and swirled the MN cream & oil together in an empty cosmetic jar i had lying around and applied the mixture to my scalp. Its been an hour, no tingling or headaches yet.

I'm going to try using this daily for a month and see if I notice a difference (ie, significant growth).  I hope it works for me. Also, does this stuff buildup on your scalp? I only wash once a week b/c the manipulation of frequent cowashing/ washing breaks my hair.


----------



## Marhia

i haven't had any build up and i use it everyday


----------



## teysmith

teacherjess said:


> I am so excited b/c I just bought my MN tonight! I bought Walgreens brand 4%. I have been wanting to try a growth aid for months but Megatek & OCT are so expensive so I tried this first. Ladies who have had a lot of growth....what else did you use with it if anything? How often did you apply? And does the 2% work as well as the 4%? Thanks.


 
I was using it a few months ago and I got so much new growth but I didnt want to give all the credit toMN because at that point it was my first time ever taking really good care of my hair. 

I stopped using it for a couple of months because I got lazy about putting it onto my scap. 

I started back using it after about a week after relaxing my hair and in only 2 weeks..yes two weeks!!! I swear by it.. my new growth was coming in!!! This stuff works!!!! Its like a miracle product.. 

I've only used the 2% but I cant wait to try the 4%

I try to keep my mix very simple. I only mix mines with Vatika coconut oil. 
But next time I'm thinking about using avacodo oil instead..

I dont like mixing a lot of things in mines..


----------



## teysmith

teacherjess said:


> I am lazy, so tonight I just mixed it with some castor oil and swirled the MN cream & oil together in an empty cosmetic jar i had lying around and applied the mixture to my scalp. Its been an hour, no tingling or headaches yet.
> 
> I'm going to try using this daily for a month and see if I notice a difference (ie, significant growth). I hope it works for me. Also, does this stuff buildup on your scalp? I only wash once a week b/c the manipulation of frequent cowashing/ washing breaks my hair.


 

In my opinion I think simple is better..and castor oil sounds like a good choice.


----------



## amerAKAn_dream

It worked well for me. I haven't relaxed since July so I'm not sure of how much growth I got from it. I mixed it with Nu-gro moisturizer that contains garlic so I have no problems with shedding.


----------



## Charlie555

teacherjess said:


> I am lazy, so tonight I just mixed it with some castor oil and swirled the MN cream & oil together in an empty cosmetic jar i had lying around and applied the mixture to my scalp. Its been an hour, *no tingling* or headaches yet.
> 
> I'm going to try using this daily for a month and see if I notice a difference (ie, significant growth). I hope it works for me. Also, does this stuff buildup on your scalp? I only wash once a week b/c the manipulation of frequent cowashing/ washing breaks my hair.


 

If you want the tingling feeling I recomend adding pepperment essential oil to your mix, 20-25 drops.  I tried this last August when I first joined and I got a full inch in a month.  So now I am back on it faithfully!


----------



## Mz.Shug

Charlie555 said:


> If you want the tingling feeling I recomend adding pepperment essential oil to your mix, 20-25 drops. I tried this last August when I first joined and I got a full inch in a month. So now I am back on it faithfully!


 
Where can I buy this?


----------



## Marhia

Mz.Shug said:


> Where can I buy this?


i got mine off of amazon.com but they have it at GNC as well.


----------



## teysmith

Marhia said:


> i got mine off of amazon.com but they have it at GNC as well.


 

how much did it cost you?


----------



## Charlie555

teysmith said:


> how much did it cost you?



I got pepperment EO  from whole foods for around $6 or $7. It's a small bottle but it lasts a long time. I'm still using the one from last August.


----------



## AvaSpeaks

Hey ladies 

I have been using it for the past month or so. I have gotten really good results.

But I use it straight from the tube, I don't and haven't tried mixing it with anything.


----------



## teacherjess

(too soon, most likely) update on Miconazole Nitrate: 

Ok, I used MN mixed w/ castor oil last night for the first time, then pincurled my hair (I flexirod set it the night before so I did this to maintain the curls). I didn't apply anything to my ends because I wasn't sure if I would have heaviness or greasies from the oil/ MN mix on my scalp (I'm a fine haired gal, so i'm always worried about product buildup & consequent breakage and limp, lifeless hair). 

So...when I woke up this morning, as I was fingerfluffing the pincurls, I could swear I feel a little bit more NG creeping in already (I'm about 2 1/2 weeks post) and I thought, "nah, thats too soon...can't be." If it is tho, WOO HOO I am excited about the potential progress that lies ahead. My hair didn't feel dried out, but my hair felt thicker already and had added body


But....the hope wore off slightly tonight when I gently combed curls w/ a wide tooth comb...I had shedding. After reading threads regarding shedding & growth aids I feel better.I summed up that its to be expected. It wasn't an excessive amount, just more than usual for me~ I"m not giving up MN yet
Anybody else had shedding with MN? Was it enough to make you stop using it? Did you visibly _notice_ the hair loss (thinning strands or could see your scalp) or did it just grow, grow, and grow but you were worried about the hairs you saw in the comb?

With my dinner tonight I added garlic pills to my round of vitamins and plan on taking a 500mg of garlic each morning & evening. I hope that will help combat the shedding.


----------



## Charlie555

I noticed some shedding at first. Then I started the garlic supplement and the shedding stopped within a week. 

HTH



teacherjess said:


> (too soon, most likely) update on Miconazole NitratNe:
> 
> Ok, I used MN mixed w/ castor oil last night for the first time, then pincurled my hair (I flexirod set it the night before so I did this to maintain the curls). I didn't apply anything to my ends because I wasn't sure if I would have heaviness or greasies from the oil/ MN mix on my scalp (I'm a fine haired gal, so i'm always worried about product buildup & consequent breakage and limp, lifeless hair).
> 
> So...when I woke up this morning, as I was fingerfluffing the pincurls, I could swear I feel a little bit more NG creeping in already (I'm about 2 1/2 weeks post) and I thought, "nah, thats too soon...can't be." If it is tho, WOO HOO I am excited about the potential progress that lies ahead. My hair didn't feel dried out, but my hair felt thicker already and had added body
> 
> 
> But....the hope wore off slightly tonight when I gently combed curls w/ a wide tooth comb...I had shedding. After reading threads regarding shedding & growth aids I feel better.I summed up that its to be expected. It wasn't an excessive amount, just more than usual for me~ I"m not giving up MN yet
> Anybody else had shedding with MN? Was it enough to make you stop using it? Did you visibly _notice_ the hair loss (thinning strands or could see your scalp) or did it just grow, grow, and grow but you were worried about the hairs you saw in the comb?
> 
> With my dinner tonight I added garlic pills to my round of vitamins and plan on taking a 500mg of garlic each morning & evening. I hope that will help combat the shedding.


----------



## unicque24

Has anyone been consistently using MN for a year or longer?? I'd love to hear from  individuals who were on this thread in 2006 or 2007.. or even 2008. 
For some reason, I doubt that many people who used it in 06 or 07 are STILL using it.. but if so, I'd love to hear from you.. and hear about longterm results. Or, WHY you may have used it and stopped.



Thanks for your time ladies!


----------



## unicque24

Hi Marhia, 
Thanks for your report on MN. Are you using it daily? Whats your recipe (what do you mix it with and at what ratio?) I just recently heard about this.. and I'm really curious... mainly about what to mix it with and at what percentage, and how often. 
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Marhia

unicque24 said:


> Hi Marhia,
> Thanks for your report on MN. Are you using it daily? Whats your recipe (what do you mix it with and at what ratio?) I just recently heard about this.. and I'm really curious... mainly about what to mix it with and at what percentage, and how often.
> Thanks for your time.



I use it every night. I have in my mix 2% MN, sulfer 8, WGO, Tea tree oil, peppermint oil, cayenne pepper, JBCO, and WGLO. I don't measure anything so I can't really give u a ratio. I use the whole tube of MN and just add oils until it's kinda pasty like. HTH


----------



## mst1908

WOW, I can’t believe this thread initially started in 2002 and it’s still going strong in 2010.

I started using MN on November 2009, I’ve been experiencing great results!! I mix my MN (Target brand) with Tea Tree oil, Rosemary oil and cayenne. I plan to start using the mix that Sade7 mentioned in this thread which consist of: MN , _Capzasin-HP and __hydrocortisone cream, I’m going to start this mix after my hair is freshly relaxed so I can compare the growth!!!_


----------



## morehairplease

great progress mst1908! Do you mind me asking if you discontinue use of the mn prior to relaxing?
tia,
tishee


----------



## mst1908

Thank you, Yes, the week prior to my relaxer I wash my hair to remove any MN from the previous weeks and I discontiue MN for this week. I start back using MN a week or so after my relaxer.

Maria


----------



## mst1908

Thank you, Yes, the week prior to my relaxer I wash my hair to remove any MN from the previous weeks and I discontiue MN for this week. I start back using MN a week or so after my relaxer.

Maria



morehairplease said:


> great progress mst1908! Do you mind me asking if you discontinue use of the mn prior to relaxing?
> tia,
> tishee


----------



## mst1908

hello everyone,

So I haven't used my MN in over a month because I had surgery last month I was nervous about it being in my bloodstream so it discontinued prior to my surgery. I'm going to mix up a batch of the super-strength MN mix with consists of equal parts of: MN, hydrocortisone cream, Capzasin HP and Parveu T-Tree Break Control (1 ounce of this)(to prevent breakage at the new growth). I really have to step it up now cause I graduate in December and I only have 5 month to get the maximum growth possible.


----------



## SimJam

it was very interesting to see the initial responses to this thread .... Now its pretty much commonplace for ladies to be using MN


----------



## gadgetdiva

I may try this for my edges!!! and a problem spot in the top of my head


----------



## afjhnsn

I couldn't find the Neosporin AF  So I may just try the monistat :x lol & apply it to my edges also.. but not mixed w/anything else.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Since I started using this again, I have shedding.  How do you guys avoid it?  My mix consists of, lotrimin af, wheat germ oil and bb castor oil cream (for moisture).  It is quite liquidy and oily.  I use it daily.


----------



## ebsalita

Okay so I'm late to the game, this thread is old, but I found it last night and couldn't stop reading......I've decided I'm in 

Anyway I went to Tesco today and got Daktarin for £2.82 (15g).  Could have got better value on ebay for a larger tube, however I wanted to start today before I chickened out.

My hair is currently in twist braids, (with synthetic extensions) and is currently NL.  There's not much point in my posting any pictures right now, however I religiously take pictures every time I rebraid - I will take pics of my progress and post to this thread and also in my photo album.

It mightn't be for a couple of months, ladies, but be patient, I WILL be back.

FYI  I have simply mixed the entire tube with a small amount of Keracare essential oils.  I plan to use this daily or twice daily if I can.  So far it's been on my head 1 hr and I can definitely feel my scalp tingling although it isn't in any way painful...  It's going to grow - I can feel it 

Anyway - I'm off out  :heart2::heart2::heart2:


----------



## Platinum

I decided to go back to MN. It seems to be one of the few growth aids that really work for me. I'll post a review in a few months.


----------



## ebsalita

Platinum said:


> I decided to go back to MN. It seems to be one of the few growth aids that really work for me. I'll post a review in a few months.



Thanks for that - good luck, be sure to let me know how you get on - are you using 2% solution or higher?  I'm only on day 2 and I'm using 2%

How much growth did you see last time and how long did you use it for?


----------



## Missigirl

This thread is the reason I joined I was lurking in (late 2007 early 2008) until I started reading this thread and could not stop until I had read every page.  I am still mixing and using, but I only use it once a week on wash day then I put my hair up for the week.  I added just a touch of vaseline to my mix to help with the breakage it worked like a charm.


----------



## Platinum

ebsalita said:


> Thanks for that - good luck, be sure to let me know how you get on - are you using 2% solution or higher?  I'm only on day 2 and I'm using 2%
> 
> How much growth did you see last time and how long did you use it for?



I'm using the 2% solution right now (Family Dollar Brand) but I have used 4% in the past. The last time I used MN, I believe I may have gotten 1 inch in 5 weeks. I got off of MN to get on another bandwagon but I should have stayed on MN. I mixed MN with Sulfur 8, Peppermint and Rosemary oils, and Castor Oil. 

Good luck and Happy hair growing!


----------



## ebsalita

Platinum said:


> I'm using the 2% solution right now (Family Dollar Brand) but I have used 4% in the past. The last time I used MN, I believe I may have gotten 1 inch in 5 weeks. I got off of MN to get on another bandwagon but I should have stayed on MN. I mixed MN with Sulfur 8, Peppermint and Rosemary oils, and Castor Oil.
> 
> Good luck and Happy hair growing!



Wow - 1" in 5 weeks.  Lady, you have got me sooo excited!  I can't wait to take these braids out and see what the MN does! 

:bouncegre:trampolin


----------



## Aviah

ebsalita said:


> Okay so I'm late to the game, this thread is old, but I found it last night and couldn't stop reading......I've decided I'm in
> 
> Anyway I went to Tesco today and got Daktarin for £2.82 (15g). Could have got better value on ebay for a larger tube, however I wanted to start today before I chickened out.
> 
> My hair is currently in twist braids, (with synthetic extensions) and is currently NL. There's not much point in my posting any pictures right now, however I religiously take pictures every time I rebraid - I will take pics of my progress and post to this thread and also in my photo album.
> 
> It mightn't be for a couple of months, ladies, but be patient, I WILL be back.
> 
> FYI I have simply mixed the entire tube with a small amount of Keracare essential oils. I plan to use this daily or twice daily if I can. So far it's been on my head 1 hr and I can definitely feel my scalp tingling although it isn't in any way painful... It's going to grow - I can feel it
> 
> Anyway - I'm off out  :heart2::heart2::heart2:


 
ebsalita you can get MN cheaper at chemistdirect.co.uk. The 30g tubes cost £2.75.


----------



## ebsalita

HeyAviah ...  You have lovely hair!

Thanks for the tip - I only bought at that price cause I didn't want to wait for the postage - I stocked up much cheaper later on once I knew the MN didn't disagree with me. 

Are you using it too or just thinking about it?


----------



## Aviah

Thank you! I used to use it, and was trying to get away from using unnecessary "chemicals" and stopped. Plus I got too lazy to do it, but then got the itch for some more growth and caved in again lol.


----------



## ebsalita

Well best of luck! Ive pretty much applied religiously for the last fortnight but I'm resting off for a few days asIve a head cold.  I just hope I get my inch!


----------



## newnyer

ebsalita said:


> Well best of luck! Ive pretty much applied religiously for the last fortnight but I'm resting off for a few days asIve a head cold. I just hope I get my inch!


 
I'm with you girl!  I've been putting a mix in my head every night that consists of MT, MN, olive oil, and JBCO.  My ends were getting a little dry for a couple of days but I think it was because of the MT and not enough daily moisturizer.  It's been a little over a week and no difference as of yet, but I'll keep you posted!


----------



## ebsalita

newnyer said:


> I'm with you girl!  I've been putting a mix in my head every night that consists of MT, MN, olive oil, and JBCO.  My ends were getting a little dry for a couple of days but I think it was because of the MT and not enough daily moisturizer.  It's been a little over a week and no difference as of yet, but I'll keep you posted!



newnyer
Yay!  Keep me posted! I shall come back and holler in 1 month.

I'm unbraiding in a month, watch my siggie for the countdown.  Then I'll have it blowdried and flatironed and will post some pictures.  I'm really excited!  My braids are becoming loose and I'm sure I'm getting some growth - I must say I've also been going to the gym quite a lot and wearing a woolly hat to bed most nights to keep my head warm - I believe the heat promotes growth.  (Yeah, I'm pretty mental about this hair growth thing


----------



## ebsalita

Headcold gone, so I'm back on the MN today, hopefully I'll get a growth boost in the last few days before I take my braids down

Only thing is I've developed a penchant for taking a single braid down and clipping off single split or broken hairs... it's not much length that I'm removing, but I know I'm not doing my growth any favours ohwell:


----------



## newnyer

Hey ladies!! Checking in! Been using my MN mix on my scalp almost every night for about 4 weeks and having good results so far I think. I'm experiencing a lot of NG for me (can't tell exactly how much yet-looks to be a little more than half inch) but not positive if its just the MN mix, or my Hairfinity, or combo of both-but happy either way! My edges & nape are growing at a snail's pace- but I'm praying for more patience because I'm WAY too focused on looking for new sprouting hairs in those areas. A watched pot never boils, right?! I AM experiencing headaches more often now though & reading past posts I'm starting to wonder if it's the MN. I'll finish my mix (about 4 oz left) and discontinue use for awhile if the headaches continue. No out of the norm shedding and I still moisturize & seal every night. I'll keep u guys updated though...ya'll do the same!
Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Well I've only been using MN for a week and I'm excited to say I've got 1/2" of new growth already! I can't believe this stuff works that fast, I don't know if I was due for some new growth or not, but I'm going to keep it up.


----------



## ebsalita

lml0827 said:


> Well I've only been using MN for a week and I'm excited to say I've got 1/2" of new growth already! I can't believe this stuff works that fast, I don't know if I was due for some new growth or not, but I'm going to keep it up.



Great news   I've slacked a little lately but I'm going hard with the MINUTE for the next fornight. I will report back


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Hi ladies. I mixed my MN with equal amounts capsaicin cream, then added five pumps of Paul Mitchell tea tree oil hair and body moisturizer. It has lavender, nettle, and peppermint oil. And of course, tea tree oil.  THEN I added ten drops each of mos-Ka oil with coconut (it doesn't harden like evco), castor oil, Rosemary oil, and avocado oil. Twenty drops of sweet almond oil because i really like the smell . Will add some garlic oil once I get back to the store lol. Mix it up and its nice and creamy and smells awesome!

I put it on for the first time today and I like it. It's got a "vitapointe" kind of consistency, which encouraged a light scalp massage. Its a little tingly, but if you read above, there's a lot of tingle agents in there. 

I'm taking "before" tomorrow, hopefully I can add them (computer is in the shop).


----------



## Bnster

I keep forgetting to get some MN for my nape area.  Reminder get some MN, get some MN. I need some substantial growth in that area. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## sweetgal

Are you ladies using the 2% or 4%?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

2% here. yep:


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I'm using the 2%


----------



## curlycrown85

I've tried MN for the past few days, but since I have a TWA and my hair is so short, the product gets in my hair no matter how hard I try to focus on the scalp only. I've been "overly" moisturizing to compensate, but decided to give my hair a few days break. I think I'll use it four days on, three days off. But then again, I'm not using it particularly for hair growth. I have a bad itchy, dry scalp problem and it has already stopped since using MN. I also have several thin spots throughout my scalp. If my hair has a growth spurt as a result of using the product, that will be bonus. But I'll keep you guys posted on the progress.


----------



## rsmith

My sides have thinned a lot after pregnancy.  So I am going to try the monistat and see how it works.  Going to buy some today.  My hair has been shedding since baby.  She is 4 months.  Hopefully this will help my thinning edges.  I am also going to try the coffee rinses for the shedding.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

rsmith said:


> My sides have thinned a lot after pregnancy.  So I am going to try the monistat and see how it works.  Going to buy some today.  My hair has been shedding since baby.  She is 4 months.  Hopefully this will help my thinning edges.  I am also going to try the coffee rinses for the shedding.



Garlic pills will help too


----------



## sweetgal

I guess the 2% is more effective than the 4%?


----------



## blackberry815

wow... finally I know what MN stands for.... I'm buying some tomorrow


----------



## pringe

Ok so I've been applying to my edges since about 3 weeks ago and I must say it has grown in considerably. I apply oil after I apply mn 2%. I also apply mn after wetting my edges a lil. Hope that helps!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I only read the first couple of pages, but I think several ladies said this is great for dermatitis?! I am desperate for something to help since my last appointment at the dermatologist/allergy clinic demonstrated I wasn't allergic to any chemicals that could be leading to itching and severe dermatitis  Thanks for any feedback ladies who use it for this purpose


----------



## blackberry815

So do most of you ladies put it straight on... No diluting or mixing it with anything... And does anyone use the generic or store brand?
Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## ebsalita

Hi. I started off mixing it with Keracare essential oils for a few weeks and then worked up to applying neat from the tube. I don't use generic brands - here in UK Daktarin (one of the main brands of MN) was pretty cheap so I went with that. I got a bit of a headache first time I did it undiluted, bujt tried a lighter application again 4 days later with no problems. HTH


----------



## Ronnieaj

blackberry815 said:


> So do most of you ladies put it straight on... No diluting or mixing it with anything... And does anyone use the generic or store brand?
> Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L




I don't use my straight on.  It costs too much for me to do that.  I mix mine with MT, sublimed sulfur, JBCO, cayenne pepper oil, and Afroveda Shikakai Hair Growth Elixir. I use it three times a week.  And I do buy the generic brand, I see no reason to pay extra money just for the box to say Monistat, especially since I'm not using it for it's intended purpose, lol!


----------



## Dizz

Ronnieaj sounds like a good mix. How has it been working so far?


----------



## beauti

*ladies i have a ?: are you all still purchasing MN from the dollar store?? i've been to about 4 and they dont have it anymore.where are u getting your stash?thnx*


----------



## Ronnieaj

Dizz,

It's been working well so far .  I've had issues with my hairline since law school, so that's really where I'm concentrating my efforts.  I'm going to start applying the mix there every day, and on the rest of the scalp 2-3x/week.  It's got enough moisture that my hair doesn't get dried out and I can leave it in without having to wash the next day.

beauti,

I get my MN from CVS or Walgreens.  I buy the generic 3 or 7 packs.


----------



## KurleeK5

target has a generic brand for $4 that i've used.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Well it's been almost two weeks of inconsistent use and I've already got some fuzziness in the edges! And I'm one week post relaxer so this is fast! Yay!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Should clarify... In the edges where it thinned out... So it brand new hairs


----------



## curlycrown85

Updates anyone? Progress?


----------



## Bretagne

Bumping for updates


----------



## BoaterGirlKim

I've had a recent setback so I started using MN again (edges and corners of nape gone/chewed up - bunning straight back instead of laying downs sides like usual, and poor relaxer technique of starting on one side and just going straight across to the other.  I know better).  I used MN 2 years ago for 2 months when I first started my hair journey.  I stopped because my daily use regimen was getting expensive, and I didn't want to suffer ill effects as I did experience some burning after multiple applications before a new wash.

I've been using MN sporadically for the past 2 weeks now and my gray edges began to fill in almost instantly.  I usually curse my grays but in this instance, I'm happy to see them popping up and sprouting!  I'm a daily washer/cowasher and wet bunner this time around.  I let my hair air dry and during the late morning or afternoon apply MN to my edges.  I use 4% straight directly to the scalp, Target brand, about $8.69 for 3 vials per box.


----------



## Charla

Just bumping up for 2012.  I plan to alternate my growth aids this year, and this might be in the rotation.


----------



## felic1

beauti: i get mine at walmart


----------



## missyanne

I order some from ADC, shipping is a btych...but if you have other stuff your going to order might as well throw in a few..


----------



## Luvcurlies1984

I used Mn for 30 days and it fill in my edges!


----------



## Platinum

I started back on MN a few days ago. Out of all of the growth aids I've tried, MN and Ayurvedics were the most effective.


----------



## Phoenix14

I think I may have Seborrheic Dermatitis as well as thin brittle edges. Would this be helped by a mixture of JBCO, MN 2%, and sulfur powder? or would that be overkill?


----------



## Charla

^^^ Phoenix14  -- I've been diagnosed with SB.  If you haven't, let a dermatologist make sure it's actually SB.  But I do think all of that would be overkill, and JBCO won't do anything for it.  Sulfur is great for SB as well as evco.  It's what I used and my SB in my scalp has been nonexistant since, and this is after years of prescription shampoos, creams and ointments.


----------



## crazytrish75

Hi everyone! I have been lurking on this site for awhile and jumped on the MN bandwagon a week ago. i must say, I'm pretty impressed so far! I can barely comb thru my roots, lol! I believe what makes it work is the nitrate in the formula. I'm a nurse and we use nitrate patches on the chest, or pills for people with chest pain/angina. Nitrates are vasodilators ( makes the arteries dialte) which increases blood flow to the heart, so by applying to the scalp, we are increasing the blood flow to the hair follicles, which causes increased growth! Also, a side effect of nitrate usage is headache, which is why we give patients tylenol after the patches. HTH!


----------



## Royalq

crazytrish75 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking on this site for awhile and jumped on the MN bandwagon a week ago. i must say, I'm pretty impressed so far! I can barely comb thru my roots, lol! I believe what makes it work is the nitrate in the formula. I'm a nurse and we use nitrate patches on the chest, or pills for people with chest pain/angina. Nitrates are vasodilators ( makes the arteries dialte) which increases blood flow to the heart, so by applying to the scalp, we are increasing the blood flow to the hair follicles, which causes increased growth! Also, a side effect of nitrate usage is headache, which is why we give patients tylenol after the patches. HTH!



How that was informative!
I used MN for a month and a half and it gave me an inch! I usly only get 0.3 of an inch a month, thats a little under an inch every 3 months. Getting that much in half the time is exciting for me. The 4% works faster than the 2%. I usually use the monistat but its like 17 bucks a box. i bought from walmart for 11. i might try the target brand next


----------



## cutiepiesensei

this has nothing to do with this at all, but Platinum i love your siggy lol. I was having such a bad day and it made me laugh! 

With MN, I have a tube, I've used it off and on but not consistently enough to get results. I probably will apply it 2x a week. Is this sufficient? Do I need to mix it or can I apply it straight on? I have the 2% right now, and I'm afraid of the headaches.


----------



## DarkJoy

decided to bumpity bump this one.

I started MN today... can't hurt. Perhaps will help my ever annoying dandruff/dermatitis and eczema. I applied henna a couple days ago and it's helped a lot. Maybe the MN will aid me on my healthy scalp journey as well.

Updates anyone?


----------



## NaiyaAi

I'm relaxing on Saturday but once that's done I plan on starting MN too to fill in a thin spot on my edges... How long should I wait after the relaxer before I start using the MN?


----------



## pinkness27

NaiyaAi said:


> I'm relaxing on Saturday but once that's done I plan on starting MN too to fill in a thin spot on my edges... How long should I wait after the relaxer before I start using the MN?



I've read that ppl wait a week after the relaxer before applying MN, as well as stopping it's use a week before a relaxer.


----------



## DrC

Wow.  This thread is almost 10 years old   That is so cool.


----------



## HoneyDew

It is funny this got bumped because just last night I was searching for threads on scalp itching at the crown. I have been having a problem with that.  Several ladies mentioned dr's told them to try nizoral.  MN is like Nizoral. So I was thinking of trying it in just that area to help with this.  

The hair at my crown is really healthy and thick but my scalp feels so sore and itchy sometimes and it grows like half as fast as the rest.

My only issue is that when Ive used it in the past, I got dryness on my NG. I guess I could mix it with oils. 

Anyway, it is a thought for now.


----------



## *Frisky*

HoneyDew said:


> It is funny this got bumped because just last night I was searching for threads on scalp itching at the crown. I have been having a problem with that.  Several ladies mentioned dr's told them to try nizoral.  MN is like Nizoral. So I was thinking of trying it in just that area to help with this.
> 
> The hair at my crown is really healthy and thick but my scalp feels so sore and itchy sometimes and it grows like half as fast as the rest.
> 
> My only issue is that when Ive used it in the past, I got dryness on my NG. I guess I could mix it with oils.
> 
> Anyway, it is a thought for now.



HoneyDew

Hey stranger!!  This is Marie170....I haven't seen you around these parts in awhile..hope everything is well.


----------



## HoneyDew

*Frisky* said:


> HoneyDew
> 
> Hey stranger!!  This is Marie170....I haven't seen you around these parts in awhile..hope everything is well.



Hey Girlie!!! I have not been on in a while. Well lurking but I was too lazy to go subscribe even tho I had stuff to say! lol Im glad to be back tho.


----------



## curlicarib

Are you ladies using the MN straight or diluting it?  I currently use a mixture of sulfur, coconut oil, costor oil and rosemary essential oil.  Can I just add it to this mix? if so, how much? Half a tube?

thanks for your help Ladies!


----------



## DarkJoy

curlicarib said:


> Are you ladies using the MN straight or diluting it?


@curlicarib:  I am diluting mine. I'm using an old essential oil spray bottle (1oz size). I hear the MN is drying so is best to dilute it. My mixture is only about 1/3 oz of 2% MN, diluted with distilled water, peanut oil, Argan oil, apricot oil, EVOO. The mixture is pretty runny (so it can spray).



HoneyDew said:


> It is funny this got bumped because just last night I was searching for threads on scalp itching at the crown. I have been having a problem with that.  Several ladies mentioned dr's told them to try nizoral.  MN is like Nizoral. So I was thinking of trying it in just that area to help with this.
> 
> The hair at my crown is really healthy and thick but my scalp feels so sore and itchy sometimes and it grows like half as fast as the rest.
> 
> My only issue is that when Ive used it in the past, I got dryness on my NG. I guess I could mix it with oils.
> 
> Anyway, it is a thought for now.


@HoneyDew: My crown is the worst and the hair that grows out of it is coarse and hard. At least yours comes out healthy. It makes me wonder if much of my issues with itching, burning, scabing, etc are due to a fungal infection more so than the eczema. 

I hear mixing with oils is the way to go when applying. Maybe adding a Leave-in or other moisturizer to the hair after application would help too?


DrC said:


> Wow.  This thread is almost 10 years old   That is so cool.



@DrC: It really is cool. Who knew folks were doing this soooo long?



pinkness27 said:


> I've read that ppl wait a week after the relaxer before applying MN, as well as stopping it's use a week before a relaxer.


@pinkness27: Others might have an answer. Since, I'm natural I have no idea.... Though if you read back some pages I think there's a lot of comments from the relaxed ladies...


----------



## Moschino

I am just now on the MN bandwagon. Subscribing to thread.


----------



## pinkness27

I made a new MN batch tonight. It has MN, MT, and jbco; equal parts. I am hoping I don't have any shedding since MT is in my batch.


----------



## DarkJoy

pinkness27 said:
			
		

> I made a new MN batch tonight. It has MN, MT, and jbco; equal parts. I am hoping I don't have any shedding since MT is in my batch.



pinkness27 what is mt?

As an update- I have my hair henna'd and I definately see ng. Probably close to half an inch. Will have to check under a bright light later and stretch. Its more than my usual ~quarter inch. So that's double my usual. Most obvious at the crown which now stretches almost to the nape and its never done that before. Wow!


----------



## NaiyaAi

DarkJoy Half an inch? When did you start?


----------



## DarkJoy

NaiyaAi said:


> @DarkJoy Half an inch? When did you start?



hey NaiyaAi!

I posted the day I started. Its up a couple posts. Probably the 4th or 5th of this month.

So that means  double my growth for the month in only a couple weeks. And I have not been applying it everyday! Ive been using only the 2%.

And yes, def half inch. I just checked the ng. Ill keep using it through this month and next. That little growth put it at an awkward length! It's sticking straight out everywhere. Need to get past this quick!


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess

WOW!! @ bolded!  



DarkJoy said:


> hey NaiyaAi!
> 
> I posted the day I started. Its up a couple posts. Probably the 4th or 5th of this month.
> 
> *So that means  double my growth for the month in only a couple weeks*. And I have not been applying it everyday! Ive been using only the 2%.
> 
> And yes, def half inch. I just checked the ng. Ill keep using it through this month and next. That little growth put it at an awkward length! It's sticking straight out everywhere. Need to get past this quick!


----------



## NaiyaAi

I'm starting MN tonight!  I'll post in two weeks with an update, but this is my mixture: MN, CD Lisa's Hair Elixir (soybean, olive, sweet almond, peppermint, rosemary, sage, and patchouli oils), and cayenne pepper.


----------



## pinkness27

DarkJoy MT is megatek


----------



## HoneyDew

I dont know about growth but using this mixed with grapeseed oil really helped the itching and flaking I was getting at the crown.


----------



## jprayze

I started using MN this morning, will be massaging a small amount directly in my scalp and concentrating on my edges which are a little thin and any trouble spots.  Will use in the morning and night  and provide an update in 2 weeks.


----------



## DarkJoy

I haven't used it in about a week. I totally thought my headaches were PMS. Noooppe. No MN no headaches. Its a pretty clear correlation.

I'm debating whether or not its worth it.


----------



## jprayze

Oooh I hope that's not the case with me.

DarkJoy so how much did you grow altogether while using the MN and are you retaining it?


----------



## DarkJoy

@jprayze I havent applied anymore since that last update, so it's still that 1/2 inch. After that update, I started to suspect my almost DAILY headaches were MN related. They weren't severe...just annoying small headaches that come and go throughout the day. Not even enough for me to take Tylenol. But still. I think I'll wait til next week (that will be 2 weeks off MN) and give it another go.

 The hair is either spikey in some spots now or longer and droopy in others. Would be nice to get it to a more comfy stage sooner rather than later. A full month of MN should do.

And yes, it's retaining. No super shedding since stopping. Could be the tea rinses keeping it all in, though.


----------



## shyekiera

where is everyone getting the 4%?  i only say 2% in the store.  I am going to start this tonight...i usually don't have a problem with hair growth, my hair actually grows pretty fast...but i was to try  to get to bsl so whatever helps..


----------



## DarkJoy

shyekiera said:
			
		

> where is everyone getting the 4%?  i only say 2% in the store.  I am going to start this tonight...i usually don't have a problem with hair growth, my hair actually grows pretty fast...but i was to try  to get to bsl so whatever helps..



shyekiera: no clue. I've only used the 2% from the store. I think they were ordering 4% online.


----------



## jprayze

Quick update-- I've been applying 2% MN twice a day to my scalp; today makes a week.  No headaches.  Will do a length check probably on Tuesday and see if there's a noticeable change.


----------



## DarkJoy

Now that aunt flo is gone will start again this week and see if I get headachy. With my cycle most things cause headaches


----------



## shyekiera

i started with the 2% two days ago.  Since my hair usually grows fairly quickly, I am tryiing it on only one side to see if there will be a difference.


----------



## Moschino

I am putting my MN use on hold. After I stopped i experienced mad shedding. And my poor little hair bulbs were do thing, in the shed hair


----------



## DarkJoy

Moschino said:
			
		

> I am putting my MN use on hold. After I stopped i experienced mad shedding. And my poor little hair bulbs were do thing, in the shed hair



Moschino: yikes! Sorry that happened to you. How do you normally style your hair? Do you comb often? Some weeks I don't comb at all and on wash days yuck. Lots of shed. Of course it could def be the MN. Just throwing possibilities out there.


----------



## Moschino

DarkJoy said:


> Moschino: yikes! Sorry that happened to you. How do you normally style your hair? Do you comb often? Some weeks I don't comb at all and on wash days yuck. Lots of shed. Of course it could def be the MN. Just throwing possibilities out there.




I wear my hair cornrowed to the back, abt 6 to 8braids, that I wash n redo every 2 weeks. With MTG, little to no shedding with MN too too much shedding.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> I started using MN this morning, will be massaging a small amount directly in my scalp and concentrating on my edges which are a little thin and any trouble spots.  Will use in the morning and night  and provide an update in 2 weeks.



So I was curious about the progress even thought it has been 8 days.  I have been faithful with this except maybe 1 time I missed.

The picture on the left I took the night before I started and I took the picture on the right tonight.


----------



## NaiyaAi

jprayze That looks like a lot of growth for only eight days of using MN...


----------



## DarkJoy

jprayze said:


> So I was curious about the progress even thought it has been 8 days.  I have been faithful with this except maybe 1 time I missed.
> 
> The picture on the left I took the night before I started and I took the picture on the right tonight.



wow! thats gotta be a record....


----------



## DivaJones

SpecialC said:


> A friend in my mothers computer class told her that the reason for all of her new growth was because of something she added to her african pride hair product. My mother ask what was it and she said monistat....... Her friends beautian told her to do this and it worked for her balb spot. I looked it up online and the ingredient is also used for a number of other things. My mother has been using this since Oct 15th and has about 3 inches of new growth.... but my mother mixed hers with DOO GRO.
> 
> 
> Please respond and tell me what you think.
> 
> I truely hope this help. I went out on my lunch break to get some also. My sister works for a Dr. ... she said that M N is also found in Finasteride a product that is used for men who are going bald. I am not balded but it is working for two people that I know of. I mentioned it to a close friend and she said a co worker of hers uses it also and her hair is long ............ made me say hmmmmmmm.  /images/graemlins/shocked.gif
> 
> 
> Constance



I have been mixing this in my shea butter for a while and it works for me! I have a bald spot from pulling my hair too tight in ponytails and sock buns and in that area you can see the little hairs coming up re-growing! I will continue to use this also.


----------



## jprayze

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> jprayze That looks like a lot of growth for only eight days of using MN...


yeah its hard for me to believe too and I took the pic...smh...I'm going to do another length check when I straighten my hair again.


----------



## g.lo

jprayze said:


> yeah its hard for me to believe too and I took the pic...smh...I'm going to do another length check when I straighten my hair again.



that is impressive, and you use it twice daily?


----------



## jprayze

g.lo said:


> that is impressive, and you use it twice daily?


 
Twice daily, massaged directly into the scalp.  I usually apply some type of oil because I have heard of MN being drying. Right now, I was using this Fantasia IC nighttime treatment, but after that I will just use a homemade oil mix.


----------



## NaiyaAi

Well, time for my own update... I've been using it (not consistently, I'm afraid) for a few weeks. I've only been applying it in the front, in an attempt to make the front the same length as the back. I would say I have about a little less than a half inch of new growth where I've been applying it, and a quarter inch where I haven't. Also, as a little side note, I noticed that I've started growing little baby hairs ahead of where my hairline originally started. That is, my hairline is _expanding_. It's amazing, really. Sorry I don't have pics to share.


----------



## jprayze

Any other updates anyone??? I'm hopefully going to post new pics this weekend.


----------



## Ijanei

I have to mix another batch. I used it all last year with great results (mixed). Just waiting on MT to arrive. Key is to_ stay consistent_ and also to not use it alone.


----------



## shyekiera

ok, i have been using it alone...why does it need to be mixed?


----------



## Ijanei

shyekiera said:


> ok, i have been using it alone...why does it need to be mixed?


_

I noticed ppl complain about terrible headaches/shedding/thinning of the hair/weird dreams etc. when it is not mixed. personally, I always mixed after I had my first headache after the first try. NEVER had any issue at all after that. HOWEVER, if not mixing it works FOR YOU, then by all means, continue . I just dont want to have any side effects that I hear about._


----------



## pinkness27

I've been using MN, MT, and jbco for almost a month on my edges. Not really noticing anything. Hoping I will see a difference soon!


----------



## MystiqueBabe

Hi ladies I am going to start using the 2% cream today. I will be diluting mine with castor and olive oil and applying every other night. I will keep an update on my results.


----------



## shyekiera

I got braid two weeks ago and have been using it on one side to compare my growth....the side I applied the cream too does seen to have more growth


----------



## jprayze

Pics from MN usage...Just took pics this morning.  Tomorrow will make 3 weeks of use.  I'm happy with the progress that I made so far and plan to continue...


----------



## g.lo

jprayze said:


> Pics from MN usage...Just took pics this morning.  Tomorrow will make 3 weeks of use.  I'm happy with the progress that I made so far and plan to continue...



wow, his is crazy!


----------



## NaiyaAi

jprayze That's insane!


----------



## jprayze

g.lo said:


> wow, his is crazy!


 
Yeah I want to do a commercial on it! LOL


----------



## shyekiera

jprayze are u using 2% or 4%


----------



## jprayze

shyekiera said:


> @jprayze are u using 2% or 4%


 
I had a small Monistat 2% brand tube to start with, but now I have the 1.59 oz tube of 2% Rite Aid Brand.


----------



## shyekiera

Ok..i, am applying mine whenever i remember...to one side..and that side seems to be growing


----------



## jprayze

shyekiera said:


> Ok..i, am applying mine whenever i remember...to one side..and that side seems to be growing


 
tI will be interesting to see your hair when you take your braids out.


----------



## shyekiera

Actually I wil post a pc with the basis in...so u can see the growth from the braids... I am stretching my relaxer and not sure how kind my hair was before...i haven't relaxed in about six months...
I started the mn when I got the braids so I can measure the new growth from how far the braids starts to my scalp if that makes sense


----------



## g.lo

jprayze said:


> Yeah I want to do a commercial on it! LOL



u will make lots of cash!
tell me do you apply it straight, if not how do you mix it? and to you wash it out daily?


----------



## jprayze

g.lo said:
			
		

> u will make lots of cash!
> tell me do you apply it straight, if not how do you mix it? and to you wash it out daily?



Daily, morning and nite, massaging into the scalp. I don't mix it.  I wash my hair every wk if its curly or every other wk if I wear it straight.


----------



## SoleilChica

My first LHCF post! Wahoo!

My MN mix consist of 2% MN, amla infused castor oil, mahabhringraj oil,  peppermint and tiny drop of eucalyptus. Been using daily since Dec 2011.  

This is my holy grail.  I am pleased with my results thus far. Not sure on how many inches but I started out at eyebrow/eyelash length at the start of December 2011. Then at the end of March 2012 I was at 'almost chin length'. 

Next length check will be in June so hopefully I will be past chin length. Feedback is appreciated. 

Cheers!


----------



## jprayze

Welcome!!!



			
				SoleilChica said:
			
		

> My first LHCF post! Wahoo!
> 
> My MN mix consist of 2% MN, amla infused castor oil, mahabhringraj oil,  peppermint and tiny drop of eucalyptus. Been using daily since Dec 2011.
> 
> This is my holy grail.  I am pleased with my results thus far. Not sure on how many inches but I started out at eyebrow/eyelash length at the start of December 2011. Then at the end of March 2012 I was at 'almost chin length'.
> 
> Next length check will be in June so hopefully I will be past chin length. Feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## NaiyaAi

Just a quick update: I'm switching my mix to a blend of MN and Keracare's itchy scalp glossifier, which contains salicylic acid, sulfur, and menthol, as well as sunflower and castor oils, with some other filler ingredients as well. I really like the tingly feeling I get from the menthol. ^.^


----------



## ReignLocks

SoleilChica


----------



## Aviah

Reply 1000!

I need to get back on this. I guess I will after I put my twists in.


----------



## missyanne

MN worked for me, I got a little over 1 inch the first month and shed excessively.  I'm waiting a few more weeks before returning to MN. I was using it straight and it left me with a few sore spots. Next round I plan to mix MN with Haitian Castor oil, Vatika and Grapeseed oil. I wont to add Sulfur but I'm afraid I will further irritate my scalp. I'm also taking Bition and MSM, without the MN I'm getting roughly 3/4 inch a month and I'm shedding less.


----------



## MystiqueBabe

Hi ladies a quick update. I wish I could take pictures but I have to wait until I get my camera replaced.

My hair has gone from mid NL to full NL and is quickly approaching SL. All of this within 8 days. I have also been using sulfur so some of my growth can be contributed to that.I mix my MN(Monistat 7) with olive oil, head and shoulders conditioners which also has an ingredient that is beneficial to hair growth and apply it to my scalp at night. Every time I apply it my hair has a growth spurt when I wake up. The area that I have been applying MN to is noticeably thicker and longer. I will continue to use MN.

Also if anyone is wondering I have had NO headaches or negative effects of using both sulfur and MN.


----------



## missyanne

MystiqueBabe said:


> Hi ladies a quick update. I wish I could take pictures but I have to wait until I get my camera replaced.
> 
> My hair has gone from mid NL to full NL and is quickly approaching SL. All of this within 8 days. I have also been using sulfur so some of my growth can be contributed to that.I mix my MN(Monistat 7) with olive oil, head and shoulders conditioners which also has an ingredient that is beneficial to hair growth and apply it to my scalp at night. Every time I apply it my hair has a growth spurt when I wake up. The area that I have been applying MN to is noticeably thicker and longer. I will continue to use MN.
> 
> Also if anyone is wondering I have had NO headaches or negative effects of using both sulfur and MN.



Do you wash your hair the following day or just leave the conditioner on?


----------



## Evolving78

i decided to finally try this out.  can't hurt right? guess i'm doing it out of boredom. well i started using it a few days ago.  at first i mixed a small tube with some avocado oil.  i applied it to my scalp.  no headaches or anything.  it did tingle a bit.  well it seemed to have made my new growth a little softer.  i decided to try Chavascandy's method with how she mixed hers.  i am going to try this until my next touchup 5/12 and see if it works for me.  i apply it twice a day with an applicator bottle.  i massage it into my scalp.


----------



## MystiqueBabe

missyanne said:


> Do you wash your hair the following day or just leave the conditioner on?



I mix my MN with conditioner because I heard some people were having an issue with hair dryness. I am not a daily washer, so I leave the conditioner on.


----------



## 757diva

Whew lawd. I put this on my scalp 3 or 4 days ago and now my scalp is itching lol What do I do? I don't want to wash my hair and I put it on my scalp straight of the tube   Can I just add some oil to my scalp to cease the itching?  It is working though. I think I'll mix it next time


----------



## DarkJoy

757diva said:
			
		

> Whew lawd. I put this on my scalp 3 or 4 days ago and now my scalp is itching lol What do I do? I don't want to wash my hair and I put it on my scalp straight of the tube   Can I just add some oil to my scalp to cease the itching?  It is working though. I think I'll mix it next time



Ohhh yea. it might help to oil your scalp. If that doesn't work you might wanna go ahead and wash it. MN really is drying so mixing will help next time. 

Glad its working!


----------



## Mane Event

I'm considering buyg 99.9% pur MN and making my own mix. Has anyone ever done this???? (I'm tired of paying for $7+ bucks for monistat! )


----------



## NaiyaAi

Mane Event said:


> I'm considering buyg 99.9% pur MN and making my own mix. Has anyone ever done this???? (I'm tired of paying for $7+ bucks for monistat! )


I've never heard of that, but I would be careful. Most people get headaches just using the two or four percent MN right out of the tube, I can't imagine what pure MN would do... Where would you get something like that?


----------



## 757diva

Okay. I ended up putting half of my MN tube in a old lotion jar, mixed with coconut oil and some Mango Oil &b Cupuacu butter by Soft Sheen Carson and my scalp isn't itching anymore with this mixture. It's super light like lotion and oily but hopefully it dies down by the morning.


----------



## Mane Event

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> I've never heard of that, but I would be careful. Most people get headaches just using the two or four percent MN right out of the tube, I can't imagine what pure MN would do... Where would you get something like that?


 
You can get pure MN from an online pharm/chemical company...not sure if I wld actually go this route with the adive of others. You're right...lots of scary things can happen :-/ and I'm no chemist to be trying to create 4% homemade MN by mixing other juices & berries. I know we have some pros on the board, so I just wanted to see if anyone was doing this and could share some words of widsom!


----------



## braidqueen

Ok. I'm new to this and one week ago I NEVER heard a thing about MN being used for hair. Hell I didn't even know what the active ingredient in Monistat was. But I went to the store today and I looked for Neosporin and NONE of them on the shelf had MN as an ingredient. I'm in the Bahamas and I know most of our meds including OTCs come from the UK and Canada. MN wasn't in any of the antifungal creams in any of the pharmacies. Guess I'm going to have to use Monistat 7 which is $14. 

The entire crown of my head was bald cause it ALL fell out after a bad bleach job (my bad) Nov 2011. So I've had my hair braided ever since. I can't relax it cause I want it to grow and its sooooo damaged. The rest of my hair is SL but the crown is now bout 2 inches. I can't do anything and if this doesn't work to grow back my crown by December 2012 I may have to do a big chop.


----------



## braidqueen

Are there any alternative ingredients I can look for instead of MN but work just as well?


----------



## DarkJoy

braidqueen said:
			
		

> Are there any alternative ingredients I can look for instead of MN but work just as well?



braidqueen. Never tried them before but there's other uh...cooter creams with other active ingredients like ketazole nitrate. Will be right next to the mn.

Never heard of anyone who tried that b4


----------



## DarkJoy

Mane Event said:
			
		

> I'm considering buyg 99.9% pur MN and making my own mix. Has anyone ever done this???? (I'm tired of paying for $7+ bucks for monistat! )



Definately be careful. Remember mixed in a lab with inactive carrier chemicals and packaged for consumers, it is relatively safe compound. However pure forms of manmade chemicals are rarely safe to handle. Id google the Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) for miconazole nitrate. That will tell you cancer risk, risks of chemical burns, whether it is stable at room temp or need refrigeration, is flammable, or if you need a special suit to handle it.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

braidqueen

You can look for the athlete's foot products.  I think that I read somewhere that it contains the same ingredients.


----------



## DarkJoy

Mane Event said:
			
		

> I'm considering buyg 99.9% pur MN and making my own mix. Has anyone ever done this???? (I'm tired of paying for $7+ bucks for monistat! )



Definately be careful. Remember mixed in a lab with inactive carrier chemicals and packaged for consumers, it is relatively safe compound. However pure forms of manmade chemicals are rarely safe to handle. Id google the Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) for miconazole. nitrate. That will tell you cancer risk, risks of chemical burns, whether it is stable at room temp or need refrigeration, is flammable, or if you need a special suit to handle it.


----------



## Lanea87

I found a .32oz = 9 grams of MN 2% in my undies draw, Im finna mix this up with something after I research.

ETA: I kept it simple
1oz of JBCO
1/2oz of Emu Oil
.32oz = 9 grams of MN 2%

I will be taking pics tomorrow morning of my edges for progress pics, and using this twice a day after applying my moisturizer.


----------



## braidqueen

JazzyOleBabe said:


> @braidqueen
> 
> You can look for the athlete's foot products. I think that I read somewhere that it contains the same ingredients.


 
Yeah I did that but NONE of them had MN as the ingredient and I look through all at four pharmacies and three drug stores. You see here in the 
Bahamas all these pharmacies and drug stores buy stuff from the same wholesalers so if one or two don't have it you're not likely to find it amywhere else. One or two products did have something call clotrimozole. Anyone heard of it?


----------



## jprayze

So...I went on vacation for a few days and wasn't as diligent as I have been with my 2x/day application.  Anyway, I'm back and will be back on it starting tonight.  I will post an update pic soon that will serve as my update for this thread as well as some of my other challenges.  Keep the updates coming!


----------



## AdoreMsK67

I feel the need to join this thread! After having my children back to back ( they are 10 months apart and the same age for 2 months) I had a massive shed and my hair never grew back. I went to the dermatologist and he wants to do a biopsy on my scalp. I don't know how I feel about that and want to seek alternatives first. I did a lot of research on mn and saw someone who added minoxidil to their mn. Has anyone ever tried that? At any rate I attempted to put braid in my hair as a starting picture because the parts Are so wide and if mn works for me then the parts should begin to fill in. I will mix my 4% with evoo and Vatika coconut oil. Here I goooo....


----------



## jprayze

Updated pic on the right from this morning.  First pic when I started MN usage.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

jprayze wow that is amazing progress!!! About how many inches would you say you got?

Can you tell me exactly what you do/how you use the product? I know you apply 2 times a day and you dont mix the product correct?

How frequently are your washing?

Thanks!!


----------



## KhandiB

Funny story, I was listening to a morning show here where I live in MD, its on a pop station, and the host Kane was talking about how he read that Monistat makes your hair grow, I thought about the board! LOL, Like we been knew that


----------



## mamaore

I started using MN 2 weeks ago. I apply it 3 times a week. I mixed mine with Oil and conditioner.
I only applied to the left side of my head because I want the left side to catch up to the right side. 
Ive stopped applying it this week sinec I plan to TU this weekend. I cant say its working yet. I will document my progress when I start using it again after my TU.


----------



## Evolving78

will be starting back next week.  i just had a relaxer and didn't want to irritate my scalp.


----------



## g.lo

jprayze said:


> Updated pic on the right from this morning.  First pic when I started MN usage.
> 
> View attachment 146893



you had me spit my drink out of amazement, pls don't tempt me to jump on this..!


----------



## jprayze

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> @jprayze wow that is amazing progress!!! About how many inches would you say you got?
> 
> Can you tell me exactly what you do/how you use the product? I know you apply 2 times a day and you dont mix the product correct?
> 
> How frequently are your washing?
> 
> Thanks!!


 
It looks like a good 2 inches to me in a little over a month.  My growth was really at a standstill and I was getting frustrated with it so I thought I would give it try.  I wash every other wk if I'm straightened, or every week if I'm bunning or wearing it curly.  I put the MN on my fingertips and give my scalp a good massage and I usually put a little extra on my edges.  I try to make sure my scalp stays oiled as well because I hear that MN can be drying.


----------



## jprayze

g.lo said:


> you had me spit my drink out of amazement, pls don't tempt me to jump on this..!


 

Join US!  MN is going to get me to BSL by the end of the year!


----------



## NaiyaAi

I stopped applying a week ago because my new growth is at the length it would normally be when I relax it. I don't stretch my relaxers, but if I keep using MN I just might have to start because I don't know how I feel about having to relax my hair more often because it's growing faster now.


----------



## jprayze

NaiyaAi said:


> I stopped applying a week ago because my new growth is at the length it would normally be when I relax it. I don't stretch my relaxers, but if I keep using MN I just might have to start because I don't know how I feel about having to relax my hair more often because it's growing faster now.


 
My problem is similar...I don't relax but I do lighten my hair with a prodcut that has peroxide and I am really having trouble keeping up.  My roots stay dark, but I don't want to overdo it.


----------



## jprayze

Btw...I need a trim too..so sad...I hate trimming, but it's necessary.  So I'm take another pic after my trim, baby my ends, and keep applying MN.


----------



## sheanu

Ok I'm definitely starting this today!!


----------



## DarkJoy

braidqueen said:
			
		

> Yeah I did that but NONE of them had MN as the ingredient and I look through all at four pharmacies and three drug stores. You see here in the
> Bahamas all these pharmacies and drug stores buy stuff from the same wholesalers so if one or two don't have it you're not likely to find it amywhere else. One or two products did have something call clotrimozole. Anyone heard of it?



Clotrimazole is also an antifungal ingredient used as an alternative to mn. Is also in athletes foot or jock itch creams.


----------



## jessicarabbit

would it be too much to use sulfur and MN in the same mix?


----------



## jprayze

Another cheer for MN!  Here's 2 pics of twistouts.  The one with the red flower taken on March 1st and the other one taken today!  Big difference.


----------



## metro_qt

jprayze said:


> Another cheer for MN!  Here's 2 pics of twistouts.  The one with the red flower taken on March 1st and the other one taken today!  Big difference.
> 
> View attachment 147047
> 
> View attachment 147049





WOW!!!!! 
you aren't kidding!!!
Is the only product you're using the MN? or do you have other growth and care products you're using?


----------



## jprayze

metro_qt 

My regi is pretty simple right now...no other growth aids.  I alternate between apricot, grapeseed, avocado, and JBCO oils.  I use CD's Tui shampoo and the Black Vanilla Leave In right now.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

Inspired by jprayze I've gotten my MN on!! Started last night! I have to send you guys the link where you can get 6 tubes for $13 dollars!! 

Let me dig it up!


----------



## sheanu

QUESTION:

For all you ladies getting this enviable growth from mn, what else are you doing?
By that I mean your overall hair, skin and general body regimen like exercise (If so, how often?), vitamins (which ones?), special diet, etc. Baggying? Scalp massages? 

thanks!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

Miconazole Nitrate 2 % Antifungal Cream - 1 Oz (Pack of 6)


----------



## NaiyaAi

sheanu

I don't exercise. I take a multivitamin with extra biotin added in (the CVS brand), and MSM pills (also the CVS brand). My diet sucks, in the typical fashion of a college student. 

As for my hair regimen, when I apply the MN, I do it once nightly before I moisturize, massaging my scalp as I apply. Other than that, I don't do anything extra special. Wash and DC weekly, rollerset after every wash, M&S nightly, PS always, etc.


----------



## jprayze

sheanu said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> For all you ladies getting this enviable growth from mn, what else are you doing?
> By that I mean your overall hair, skin and general body regimen like exercise (If so, how often?), vitamins (which ones?), special diet, etc. Baggying? Scalp massages?
> 
> thanks!


 
sheanu

I posted my products a few posts back.  I mostly wear my hair straight and I go to the Dominican Salons about once a month, but now trying to lay off the heat.  I don't exercise like I should, very sporadically, sometimes not 1x/wk (trying to do better).  My vitamin use is sporadic too-- but when I do it's 1000 mcg biotin and a generic multivitamin once a day.  I'm not on a special diet, but I do try to stay away from fast food and the like.  Wish I drank more water.  I've never baggied before.  I think that the MN application is good too because it does ensure that I massaged my scalp twice a day.  HTH!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

I guess I need to try this since MT is no longer available.


----------



## jprayze

DaughterOfZion1 Thank you!  I will definitely be purchasing this weekend!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I've been lurking in this thread lately. I normally mix my MN with sulfur, MT, and oils. However, I've decided to use it straight out of the tube and see what happens. So far no headaches or anything like that. I'm starting to get some itching. I'm going to try it this way for a couple of weeks to see if I can tell a difference. If not I'm going back to my mix


----------



## jprayze

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> I've been lurking in this thread lately. I normally mix my MN with sulfur, MT, and oils. However, I've decided to use it straight out of the tube and see what happens. So far no headaches or anything like that. I'm starting to get some itching. I'm going to try it this way for a couple of weeks to see if I can tell a difference. If not I'm going back to my mix



Ms. Tiki how often are u applying?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

jprayze I'm apply the pure MN daily. However when I use my sulfur MN mix I only use 3xs per week WMF.


----------



## serenity34

I have been eyeing this thread and at first i was like, no im not doing that until i saw the progress picture so im game.  I contacted the local pharmacy and asked if they could order just straigh miconazole nitrate and they said yes so i ordered it.  Is anyone gonna start a challenge?


----------



## NaiyaAi

serenity34 said:


> I have been eyeing this thread and at first i was like, no im not doing that until i saw the progress picture so im game.  I contacted the local pharmacy and asked if they could order just straigh miconazole nitrate and they said yes so i ordered it.  Is anyone gonna start a challenge?


I'd definitely be in if one was started.


----------



## pinkness27

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> I'd definitely be in if one was started.



Yeah, me too!


----------



## missyanne

serenity34 said:


> I have been eyeing this thread and at first i was like, no im not doing that until i saw the progress picture so im game.  I contacted the local pharmacy and asked if they could order just straigh miconazole nitrate and they said yes so i ordered it.  Is anyone gonna start a challenge?



Was it  a big chain pharmacy........i would prefer MN with out the other ingredients.


----------



## serenity34

missyanne,   i am not sure, its not a big name but it is at apothecary pharmacy shop. but they have these pharmacies all over atlanta.  I would think though that if you talk to a pharmacy they might order it


----------



## jessicarabbit

yeah someone should start a 3 month challenge.


----------



## jprayze

Maybe I'll do it...


----------



## jessicarabbit

jprayze
i think you should!


----------



## NaiyaAi

jprayze lindsaywhat

I totally agree. Jprayze should definitely start the challenge since she's made so much progress from using MN.


----------



## jprayze

NaiyaAi said:


> @jprayze @lindsaywhat
> 
> I totally agree. Jprayze should definitely start the challenge since she's made so much progress from using MN.


 
Ok, this is going to be the first challenge that I start...but I'll give it a try...should be up this afternoon.


----------



## jprayze

The Challenge is out there:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=616801


----------



## serenity34

missyanne said:


> Was it  a big chain pharmacy........i would prefer MN with out the other ingredients.


The pharmacy ended up being the village shoppe, it was only $1.50 for the miconazole 2%.


----------



## BrownOcean

I need to get up on this. Maybe I'll start when I put in my Kinky curly in 2 weeks


----------



## afroette

Considering doing this. Do you ladies it would be effective if I cowash my hair often?


----------



## jprayze

afroette Come on over to the MN Challenge Thread...the link is in my siggy.  You will probably get faster responses.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Marhia said:


> I use it every night. I have in my mix 2% MN, sulfer 8, WGO, Tea tree oil, peppermint oil, cayenne pepper, JBCO, and WGLO. I don't measure anything so I can't really give u a ratio. I use the whole tube of MN and just add oils until it's kinda pasty like. HTH





Platinum said:


> I'm using the 2% solution right now (Family Dollar Brand) but I have used 4% in the past. The last time I used MN, I believe I may have gotten 1 inch in 5 weeks. I got off of MN to get on another bandwagon but I should have stayed on MN. I mixed MN with Sulfur 8, Peppermint and Rosemary oils, and Castor Oil.
> 
> Good luck and Happy hair growing!



Nice!  So think I'll be adding mine to sulfur 8 as well.  With JBCO and maybe peppermint oil if it stinks.


----------



## ilong

NaiyaAi - I know that there is a more recent thread on MN (challenge hosted by jprayze) but I was curious if you were still using MN and your results/review?


----------



## NaiyaAi

ilong I'm still using MN. I took a break for a bit because I heard your hair can get used to it (actually, I'm just lazy). I think MN makes a great growth aid. It helped me get to full BSL relatively quickly and I have less shedding with MN than I do with sulfur. When I combine the two I get explosive growth.

My main dislike about MN is that it's pretty drying, so I have to dilute it pretty heavily with oils to counteract that.


----------



## DarkJoy

NaiyaAi said:


> ilong  When I combine the two I get explosive growth.
> 
> My main dislike about MN is that it's pretty drying.


Really? Might gotta try this mix. MN gave me headaches but growth too... But I might could dilute it a lot and add sulfur for a week to get a short burst of growth..Hmmm 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## ilong

NaiyaAi - thanks for the response and info.  I purchased some today -  a store brand Monistat 3 which is the 4%.  I also purchased a jar of sulfur 8 (FRESH)  cream.  I mixed the MN in the cream and added oils.  

Based on posts - it seems like a winning combination.


----------



## Froreal3

ilong you should definitely see growth. I think my scalp is getting too used to my sulfur. I stopped MN back in March. I will lay off sulfur for this week and I will begin using the MN again next week. I have used it full strength every day and had no problems...only good growth.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## ilong

Froreal3 - Thanks for re-affirming.  I think I will start the MN/Sulfur and/or Sulfur8 application soon.  I've been trying to delay and allow Viviscal to prove itself as a bonafide growth aide.  But I only have 8 months to reach my goal so I may have to incoporate other hair growth techniques (MN, inversion).  

Perhaps I will start next week with you and we can keep each other on track?.  I plan to clarify and do a protein treatment this weekend, so while I'm at it I will do a length check.


----------



## Froreal3

ilong how long have you been taking Viviscal? That stuff is too expensive not to work.


----------



## jprayze

Froreal3 said:


> ilong how long have you been taking Viviscal? That stuff is too expensive not to work.



 I didnt see any noticeable difference when using Vivisical.  I wasn't always consistent though so I blamed it on that.


----------



## ilong

Froreal3 - I've been taking Viviscal 3.5 months. (Started July 1st). Yes, ITA with pricing like that - I should have experienced above the average growth.  My hair is growing but at the average rate.

jprayze - I am consistent with taking my vitamins (including Viviscal) so if they were going to work - they should have.  I have 2.5 month supply remaining so I will continue to monitor my growth rate - but something tells me our experiences will be the same.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I'm going back to MN. My scalp is itching like crazy and I know this is the best way to get rid of my dandruff.


----------



## Platinum

Thinking about going back to MN. It was the most effective growth aid I used in the past. Ayurveda was very good as well.


----------



## jennifer30

i have to try this


----------

